# Multiple IVF failures...what now?



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

My name is Jessica. I'm just coming off a second IVF failure and thought I'd start a new thread for people who are in the same boat. I'm finding the second failure much harder to handle than the first, and am having a hard time being surrounded by pregnant friends. I thought I'd create a place where we can cheer each other on as we try to face another crack at IVF or start to consider other options. 

:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Sept, thanks for creating this thread, unfortuntely I find myself here as well. I hope you are coping OK. I agree with taking this so much harder this time around. Especially around the holidays. 

I have my consult with Dr. Owen Davis from Cornell on 1/10/13, I'm hoping he and Cornell is my saving grace for a successful IVF. My DH and I are not going to adopt as we dont feel that its the right choice for us. So, I am afraid if all options fail, we will be childless, which is a really tough pill to swallow!

Its seems we have an undiagnosied fertility issues, my AMH last January was 1.58 and I tested again this month and its was 0.92, which says normal (but low nomal) I am so scared this may be an issue now. So frustrating and scary. I am 38 and my DH is 35.


----------



## septbride

Hi oneof, good to see you here, although sorry you're going through this. I just booked a consultation with a new doctor as well. We'll go to see our current doctor for a cycle review on Jan 4 and then consult the new doc on Jan 7. I feel a bit better knowing that we'll be able to assess two options and decide what sounds most promising. 

It is especially tough around the holidays, isn't it? I hope you're feeling OK and are able to get some well-deserved down time. 

:hugs:


----------



## septbride

I hear you on the AMH front -- I have very low AMH, but have been producing a small but decent number of eggs each cycle (got 7 both times). I tend to think it just means they need to give us higher doses of meds to be sure that we respond. I wouldn't let it worry you too much.


----------



## Nayla82

Sorry to hear about your 2nd failed cycle, the pain definitely does get worse as when my first failed i was like ok definitely number 2 :dohh:

After my 3rd Failed IVF last Christmas imagine the 24th December! That really did push me over the edge and I had to see a therapist it was so bad! :cry:

Anyways we said 2011 would be the year of fun, of course as expected nothing at all happened naturally :nope: Hopefully in the new year we will see another doctor and get guidance. Having 3 failed at the same clinic we definitely need new eyes. I saw a doctor last week that suggested ZIFT (Placing the eggs in my tubes through my stomach that is NOT for me) we will get there its just how much fight we have in us to keep going?? i am exhausted to the bones, but i will do my very best to get that BFP 

I wish you all the best for 2013 and we need to keeping on going.. also i AVOID all baby showers or seeing friends that just gave birth, i just cant do it no more.. :nope:


----------



## septbride

Hi Nayla, I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this as well. I can't imagine getting the results of a failed cycle on Christmas Eve. That is so hard. I just got mine on December 12 and that is close enough to the holidays! I have been seeing a therapist throughout this process..it is helping somewhat. 

Do you think you'll switch doctors for your 4th go? What is your diagnosis? 

Hang in there, love.


----------



## oneof14

I did have my 2nd WTF follow-up appt with my RE and he basically said he really doesnt know why I am not successful, sometimes persistants is everything (I told him well my funds are not endless) and he totally understands why I would want a 2nd opinion. I wanted him to test me for immune issues but he still doesnt think its necessary and sometimes inconclusive. 

I am feeling good some days, awful others. I also feel sometimes inadequent for a woman and Why the F I cant get pregnant. 

We will get through this Sept. just more hudles then others. I am trying to enjoy my holiday with my DH and family as hard as it is. 2013 will be our year!!


----------



## oneof14

Nayla, I am so sorry you are in this situation. I've decided that after 2 failed IVF's with the same clinic, its time to move on. I dont know how much fight we have left either, it really is exhausting and as many times you say we are taking time off to have fun, you are ALWAYS thinking when you are ovulating etc.

I got my BFN on December 3rd, its close enough to the holidays for me as well. I feel like I have to alter what I imagined what my life would be if I can cant have children, its all I've ever wanted ever since I can remember.

I pray that 2013 is the best year for us all.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, I would like my doctor to test for immune issues as well. I'm also hoping they recommend an endometrial biopsy to rule out implantation problems. And then I guess the other option is to do genetic testing on the embryos. Is your clinic recommending a biopsy?

And yes, I totally hear you on feeling inadequate. It's the most basic thing in the world, or so I thought. Other people do it at the drop of a hat. It really does a number on your self-esteem.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hello fellow Warrior Women! I too have the lovely experience of failed IVFs. After my second failure in November, I had my WTF with my doctor, then got a second opinion where the new doctor basically gave me a different diagnosis and said I've been on the wrong protocols. So that was nice and confusing. In the end, I've decided to give my old doctor one more crack at it, and will begin the Patch protocol in January. My reason for staying is that each cycle they've changed things up, which makes me believe they're learning more about me each time and tweaking the protocol accordingly. The new challenge is to get more mature eggs because for IVF #2 I got 10 eggs, but only 4 were mature. For this 3rd cycle they're giving me an extra hour before retrieval and possibly a double dose of HCG. They're also doing an endo biopsy to check for implantation issues, and I've insisted on PIO instead of Crinone for progesterone support. My doctor says its just a matter of getting the right recipe and they just haven't found it yet. If they weren't suggesting changing things up, I wouldn't have stayed with them. 

Anyway, enough about me! Failed IVFs are just a shit time for all involved and I hope we can help each other find some hope and positivity as we re-group for our next cycles. Has anyone done any sort of Mind Body program? I've heard they're good but seem like a really big commitment...usually 2 hours once a week for 10 weeks. Sheesh!


----------



## oneof14

septbride said:


> Oneof, I would like my doctor to test for immune issues as well. I'm also hoping they recommend an endometrial biopsy to rule out implantation problems. And then I guess the other option is to do genetic testing on the embryos. Is your clinic recommending a biopsy?
> 
> And yes, I totally hear you on feeling inadequate. It's the most basic thing in the world, or so I thought. Other people do it at the drop of a hat. It really does a number on your self-esteem.

I asked my clinic to give me a biopsy, which he did prior to my 2nd IVF, he didnt think it was necessary but did it at my request. That obviously didnt work for me. My dr did say I may benefit from PGD.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, I'm definitely going to ask about PGD in Jan as well. 

Whatthe, good to see you over here! I've been considering a mind body program as well. It does seem like a big time and money commitment, but I feel like I do need extra support for the next cycle. Everyone raves about the Domar Center.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I've heard the same thing about the Domar Center! We could do it together...haha! I think the program starts January 13. I don't know if any of you ladies follow IF blogs, but a few of them started a podcast called Bitter Infertiles...its pretty great. Anyway, they had a therapist on this week that talked about how important the mind/body connection was for IVF success. 

https://bitterinfertiles.wordpress.com/

Is PGD where they send a couple of embryos off to be tested to find out if they're chromosomally normal?

Oneof- I hear you on the self-esteem portion....it literally blows my mind that people can get pregnant so easily and makes me feel like such a failure.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, It does blow my mind! What is the mind/body program? I've been doing acupunture for 1 year, apparently that hasnt helped either.


----------



## whattheiveff

Ha! I've been doing acupuncture too...I love it, but its so hard to justify the cost when you can't see visible results. All I know is I'm still not pregnant! I don't think I can give a good explanation of what a Mind Body program is, so I'll just refer you to this link....
https://www.domarcenter.com/services/programs/events.html


----------



## oneof14

Agreed, I keep telling myself it will work and nada! Thank you for the link, I will definitely check it out!


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies,
So sorry we have to meet again under such shitty circumstances. I just got my failed beta news today. I had started spotting so was anticipating it. I could barely stop crying yesterday to get through my day seeing students. I just can't understand why my body won't cooperate. My first fresh and frozen cycles I had crappy quality blasts. This second fresh cycle I had more immature eggs at retrieval, but the ones I did have became good quality blasts. Of course this made me feel extremely hopeful for this cycle, so given the time of year on top of it in just feeling completely crushed and defeated. I thought I'd be doing a second opinion if this cycle failed, but since I had better blast quality I'm not sure i shouldn't give them another try. I will definitely be doing a FET in Feb. I have my WTF next wednesday so will bring up endo biopsy. I just cant believe I'm stuck here again. I'm with you Oneof, we will not be adopting and I can't bare the thought of not having a family. Yet the emotional and financial stress is taking a toll on us. I sometimes don't feel like me anymore.. Ugh..sorry for the rambling! 
Glad you started the thread Sept!


----------



## septbride

Oh shit, L4. I'm so sorry to hear your news. You're not rambling at all, and every one of us understands every single word you're saying. It is all just bloody exhausting. How many blasts do you have for your FET? I have heard that the success rates are very good for those cycles. 

Whatthe, I would totally do the Domar Center but it's sooo far from where I work and live. I might look into the support group that the Brigham holds on Thursdays, though, if you're interested! Oh and thanks for the link on Bitter Infertiles. Some humor is MUCH needed. Re: PGD, I don't know much about it yet, but I believe they do test for chromosomal abnormalities. 

Oneof, I hear you on the self-esteem front too. This is supposed to be Human Body 101. 

Re: Acupuncture, I've been doing it weekly for 6 months now. It's helping with stress, but clearly not with pregnancy...


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Dr. Fox actually recommended the Mass General Mind Body program, but I'm not doing it because it doesn't start until Feb. 28. That said, it might be a good option for you if you're waiting a bit before #3 and its closer to where you work/live.

L4 - I'm so, so sorry. I know there is nothing we can say to make you feel better, but I hope you can take comfort in knowing you're not alone. Be good to yourself these next few days/weeks.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Sept! I have three blasts frozen and a possible fourth if it progressed enough but they still haven't told me. I'm hoping the FET will do the trick. The last one I had was so pathetic I'm not even sure why we did it. I had two early blasts that were low quality. One didn't survive the thaw and the one that did was so bad they gave me less than 10% chance. That sure made we want to go through two weeks of pio shots twice a day! NOT!! But maybe with better blasts I'll have a good shot. Although that's what I thought with this cycle. Honestly, who thought IVF would be this difficult?? Once we decided to take the IVF leap I thought this is it we're gonna be pregnant. 

Yeah self-esteem what's that? As a woman this is what we're made to do. Feel completely broken. Not to mention not being able to work out half the time and feeling bloated/hormonal. So I feel disgusting too!

As for acupuncture, I've thought about it bit that's as far as ive gotten. With all the medical expense I haven't been able to bring myself to spend that much on accu. I've been doing some yoga to help with stress. 

I wish I could join you ladies in a support group. It would be nice to have someone who gets it to sit face to face and vent about all this. There is some support group around here I guess I should check into it.


----------



## oneof14

L4, I am so sorry! Rant, Cry, Scream, Cuse and you want. Truth of the matter is, infertility sux...big time! 

The emtional and finacial toll is hard on us as well, especially when you are spending the money and dont get the outcome you wish! Babies and TTC are constantly on my mind and I want so much to think about something else, but its so hard. I agree with you with not being able to work out 1/2 the time, its so frustrating. 

Hopefully this will be our lucky thread!!


----------



## Nayla82

Sorry for all the women in here :hugs:

In regards to Immunes, I have had the Natural Killer Biopsy (clear) Uterus hysterscopy (clear) Cervix Biopsy all clear, and over 30 other blood tests (I dont have my notes on me) Again All clear.. and a huge lot of money!

we are a TOTAL MYSTERY and after the 3rd failed IVF the doctor said i am really at lost with your case???? Maybe trying a new clinic witha new lab and new eye is what you need?? (I mean when you have been with a dr for such a long time and to hear her say try elsewhere as she CAN NOT think or do anything differently?? really did make me think shit! this is serious and will never happen :cry:)

Last week we did the last and final immune testing the HLA TYPING CHICAGO test, it cost so much money just for a blood test! they will send our blood to Chicago to rule out that our blood and immunes are not too similar?? he said it is RARE but it does happen two people can have very similar immunes and blood and from tests they can look like their related?? :shrug: he said NOT to worry if there is similarities (Ohh i hope to god there isnt!) they can wash the embryos and eliminate anything that causes implantation failure??

He said on paper as a couple you both are very simple case (yeah right why did 3 cycles failed! :growlmad:) he said its just a sperm issue and that can be fixed... he said MAYBE my body is not allowing the embryos to implant as it looks to similar to my own body and just attacks it?? i said my NK CELLS are clear, he said even so.....

its all so confusing... but i do not know if i will continue with the doctor i may just get the test than leave as he really wants me to do ZIFT and not open for anything?? :nope: I guess i will collect the results in a few weeks than get another oppinion. I just feel NO doctor takes me seriously...

what hurts me the most is that many people get to have a baby for free and just DO NOT REALISE how blessed they are, and i just feel why oh why kind loving women get told they need IVF than it bloody fails!! wheres the justice in that!! :nope:

With alot of prayers lets make 2013 OUR year.. Shit been saying that every year for a while now! :dohh:

We just need to keep on going.. Celine Dion 6th IVF twin boys! :thumbup: i am sure she never felt the financial pinch :wacko:


----------



## L4hope

oneof14 said:


> L4, I am so sorry! Rant, Cry, Scream, Cuse and you want. Truth of the matter is, infertility sux...big time!
> 
> The emtional and finacial toll is hard on us as well, especially when you are spending the money and dont get the outcome you wish! Babies and TTC are constantly on my mind and I want so much to think about something else, but its so hard. I agree with you with not being able to work out 1/2 the time, its so frustrating.
> 
> Hopefully this will be our lucky thread!!

Yes it really does Blow!! I think we all prob have a hard time not thinking about babies and ttc. If i wasn't spending all my money on it I would be on an island somewhere drinking my troubles away! But we have to keep the faith. So let this be our lucky thread and 2013 be our magic year!!!


----------



## septbride

Nayla, it sounds like you're exploring all the possible testing options, which is good. I hope they can get to the bottom of this for you soon. 

Oneof and L4, it does hurt your self-esteem and body image on top of everything else. I found an article on the Resolve site that says women dealing with infertility are at risk for ALL of the life events that can cause depression. Ugh. It is actually a good article for friends and family...I sent it to my girlfriends so they can have some clue what I'm going through. Here's the link if you're interested: https://familybuilding.resolve.org/site/DocServer/06_Family_and_Friends.pdf?docID=5702

Whatthe, thanks! I left a voicemail for the Mass General scheduling person. 

Hang in there, ladies. I hope the holidays bring us some much-needed peace. 

xoxo


----------



## Nayla82

Thanks Hun I truly hope so... At the start of the whole IVF journey i was like bring it on i will do 10 IVFS if i have to!! I will keep going and going till its a yes... :wacko: I WAS SO NAIVE :nope::nope::nope:

My lord its really consumed my life and stolen my old personality.. I was the heart and soul of parties always out for a laugh, and now its work home googling IVF and thats pretty much my life at the moment.. :cry:

I KNOW I am depressed and truly have lost the will to do anything... but i REFUSE to let the doctor give me medication as i want to keep my body drug free.. It has to be the hardest journey a female has to go through.. i guess NO ONE gets in unless they have lived it... 

I really really pray that we all get blessed soon and my advice is just keep getting as much tests as you can in... as you dont want another failed cycle than the doctor says 'ok we will test you for this and that' better get it all out of the way now...

any other ladies sick of swallowing all those vitamins a night?? and avoiding a fizzy drink.. its like i have been living like this forever and nothing to show for it????

There are times when i feel i am the ONLY one in the world going through this damn journey.. and its heartbreaking to know theres so many other broken hearts.... lets be strong and push each other to get that BFP :hugs:

that article is excellent and really does it the nail on the head, i can relate to EVERY POINT and i started crying reading it, the bit that is so true to me that being a mom is part of life and its EXPECTED.. you found the love of your life and you want to make a baby.. and when you see other women pregnant it makes ME think I have a womb! I have a period! i am a WOMEN! why is it working for her and not for me?? and i tend to think am i a freak!!??

My husband always tries to reassure me and says 'your fit and healthy it isnt you its me' yet but why have 3 ivfs failed?? now it has to me??? i guess i can fry my brains all day thinking what it maybe be? but i guess its the Lords plan and he blesses whom he wills, so i wait patiently for my blessings...


----------



## L4hope

Nayla this journey is not for the feint of heart that's for sure! I too thought, whatever it takes however many cycles. But after each failed IVF it feels like your heart breaks a little more and you lose a little more of that happy fun loving person you used to be. But I truly believe we just have to keep persevering and we will get our babies. At some point we have to just have that perfect protocol and timing to get it right. We can do this ladies! 

Thanks for sharing the article Sept, I will check it out now.


----------



## oneof14

Nayla/L4 I 100% agree I too used to be so positive and was life of the party, so not the case after every failed IVF I get more and more negative and recluse. My DH told me today his heart breaks to see me depressed everyday. I feel so sad he feels that way and I try so hard to feel positive for him because honestly without him, I would be lost and he is the only thing that keeps me going!


----------



## L4hope

Absolutely! So thankful to have a loving and supportive husband to keep me going. I worry still sometimes because I don't want this to hurt our marriage. Thankfully we talk very openly with each other and typically he holds me up when I need it and vice versa. Thank god for good husbands!


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, I've just been thinking about all of us and our upcoming holiday events starting in about an hour for me and I'm sure thus weekend for you all as well. Just wanted to say I hope you all can find moments if joy this Christmas and manage to make it through the family visits without any break downs. That's my goal/hope at least and I wish the same for you! (we'll see if I can actually manage it though!) :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies just wanted to join, I have had multiple failed transfers as well. 3 IVF/ICSI cycles and 1 FET. 2nd cycle was bfp but mmc at 7weeks. My FET was successful and I had strong betas and I went for a few ultrasounds due to spotting/bleeding and everything was fine. In fact, the spotting had pretty much stopped and my vialility scan was dec 19th and everything was great. Perfect baby. I had a feeling Dec 20 and went for another scan and the baby no longer had a heartbeat. We are devastated and dont know where to go from here or what to do. Our only 2 BFPs both ended in miscarriage. Dr doesnt know what happened. I am waiting to miscarry and may go for d/c on dec 31st if I dont pass anything this week. When I have my follow-up appt I am going to ask to be checked for anything and everything that could possibly cause me to miscarry. I just dont understand why we have to go through so much ladies when there are so many girls that get knocked up on accident and why there are so many women at the abortion clinic wanting to discard their babies. I just dont understand. Life is so unfair. All women should get to experience pregnancy and child birth.


----------



## oneof14

Hey Mo, I know you from other threads. I am so so extremely sorry you are going through this, it awful. There are no words I can say to make you feel better. There are never really any answers for a miscarriage and it suxs. :hugs: to you,


----------



## Nayla82

Mobaby very sorry to hear about your loss, i pray you find the strength to move forward and make 2013 ours x


----------



## septbride

MoBaby, I'm terribly sorry to hear about this. I had seen you on other threads and knew you had got your BFP. Please stay strong; it is so cruel and unfair. We are here for you. 

L4, thanks for your note about getting through the holidays...it is a tough time, to be sure! I wish the same to you ladies -- that we can forget about the TTC rollercoaster for a little bit and enjoy the love in our lives. Thinking of you all! 

:flower:


----------



## whattheiveff

MoBaby - I'm so, so sorry. You've been through more than anyone should ever have to deal with. Life is so effing unfair. You're in my thoughts.

Just wanted to echo what Sept and L4 said, I hope you all have a peaceful holiday, here's hoping to 2013 babies!


----------



## Nayla82

Merry Xmas everyone lets try and enjoy the holidays and make 2013ours xxxxxxx


----------



## oneof14

Merry Chrismas ladies, here's to a great 2013!!


----------



## L4hope

Merry Christmas girls!


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I'm sad to say I'm joining you all. AF came today 8dp5dt. :(. This was our second attempt at ivf. It was with a new dr. and seemed to go much better than attempt #1. This bfn seems harder to deal with than the first. I'm looking for some support to get through this difficult time.


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - Welcome, although I know this is not the place you want to be. I'm so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out for you. I agree...I've had a LOT harder time dealing with a second failure than I did with the first. It looks like you have some nice frosties though which is a huge plus (I know it doesn't feel like it right now). When is your WTF?


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for the welcome what. Not sure when the WTF will be. My clinic still wants me to go for my beta tomorrow. When they call with the results, I will try to see if they can schedule the WTF apt for sometime next week, while we are still on break from school (dh and I are both teachers).


----------



## oneof14

lucie, I'm sorry to see you here! Yes, this is a tough pill to swallow. Maybe by chance, your beta will be positive and this is just implantation bleeding. I'm hope you get some answers at your WTF appt. keep your head up! I'm thinking about you!


----------



## septbride

Happy New Year, ladies! How is everyone doing? I hope you're all feeling a bit more rested after the break and that we can look at January as a fresh start. 

:flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well, miracle of miracles, my beta was positive! I had another three days later and it had tripled! I go for another Monday. 

I wish you all BFPs in 2013!


----------



## oneof14

Yay Lucie! I knew it! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - Thats so exciting! Good luck on Monday!


----------



## whattheiveff

Ladies - Just got an email from one of my best friends sharing her pregnancy news. She was visiting me when I was miscarrying in September and had told me they were going to start trying in October. Looks like they got lucky that first month. Lucky them. I'm supposed to meet up with her and our other best friend in NYC in early February, but I'll probably be in the midst of IVF #3 at that point, and don't know if I'm going to go now. I think it will be too much to handle.


----------



## septbride

Lucie, wonderful news! 

Whatthe, it really feels like some sort of sick joke that all these preggo announcements keep rolling in. I also got another announcement from a good friend last week. I agree that a weekend with your friend might be a lot to handle right now. Does she know that you're doing IVF?


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Lucie, what a wonderful surprise!

Whattheivf, totally understand not being able to go and hopefully your friend will too. I also found out another friend was preggo when I went home last week. So frustrating to keep hearing of more preg news. :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

I spent some time looking at a DE database yesterday. Are any of you thinking about going down that road?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I was definitely thinking DE before my WTF, but neither my current doctor nor the second opinion doctor even brought it up. When I asked them about it, they both said it wasn't something to consider yet. That said, I know that if and when the time comes, its something that I'm open to. Its always good to know what roads you and your spouse are comfortable going down, be it adoption, DE, or surrogacy! That said, starting to get into the details of all those options is EXTREMELY overwhelming without some sort of guidance. I know that Resolve New England has a 1 day seminar for DE and adoption in February that I'm going to sign up for. I figured that would be a good way to gather information and then decide how to proceed.


----------



## oneof14

whattheiveff said:


> Ladies - Just got an email from one of my best friends sharing her pregnancy news. She was visiting me when I was miscarrying in September and had told me they were going to start trying in October. Looks like they got lucky that first month. Lucky them. I'm supposed to meet up with her and our other best friend in NYC in early February, but I'll probably be in the midst of IVF #3 at that point, and don't know if I'm going to go now. I think it will be too much to handle.

I am so sorry Whatthe, I've had something similar happen to me. One of my friends from HS wanted to meet w/me for quite some time and when I finally met w/her she told me she is 5 months pg. But the kicker is, she is single and only dating the babys daddy since May. I felt like someone stabbed me in the heart. Not to mention my other friend from HS got pg on her 3rd IVF, so my 2friends are pg together and I feel like the 3rd wheel. I am so happy for the 2 of them, but its so sentistive an issues. Especially when they complain about their pregnancies. 

I understand you wanting to avoid events that involve pregnancies and kids. I pick and choose where I want to go and who I want to be with. I may avoid one of the baby showers coming up as I too will most likely be in the middle of my third IVF. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

We have to protect ourselves. I know I said this somewhere to you whattheivf. I am definitely avoiding baby showers and preggo friends right now. Unless I feel like I'm in a good place to handle it which we all know varies from day to day and where arcade in our cycles. :)


----------



## oneof14

L4, same here!


----------



## septbride

I completely agree that when it comes to pregnant friends, our priority has to be on self-protection. There's only so much we're capable of, and I'm finding that it takes a lot of energy to handle these relationships when I'm already feeling sapped from all my stress and sadness. I'm trying to work through my best friend's new pregnancy and it's been very hard on both of us. 

Whatthe, you are so right that I probably don't need to consider DE yet. I need to try to keep my crazy in check! 

:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Checking in ladies! I know I see many of you in journals but not all so thought I'd wake us up! How is everyone doing? 

I'm doing pretty good. Actually getting ready to walk into the docs office for my endo biopsy! Yuck!! Not looking forward to it, but hoping it wakes up my uterus to let my embies stick next month. 

Hope everones doing well and hanging in there. :)


----------



## whattheiveff

L4 - Good luck today! To answer your question from Sept's journal, I had surgery on Monday to put a catheter in my cervix. Apparently I have a very tight cervix which made my transfers difficult. I'll have the catheter in for a week to stretch it out so my next transfer should be easy...how sexy am I?? Haha. While they were doing that, they also did a hysteroscopy and endo biopsy. The catheter isn't horrible, but its not comfortable either. Once I ovulate this month, I wait 7 days and then start my estrogen patches, then start stimming with my period. Last cycle was 38 days so who knows when I'm going to get this show on the road, but I really don't care. It will happen when it happens. I'm CD 5 today.


----------



## oneof14

L4, good luck, mine hurt as he was performing the biopsy, but once completed I was fine. 

Whatthe, that does sound uncomfortable, wow you start soon, yay! 

AFM, I have new consult tomorrow, not sure what to expect. I am nervous and excited at the same time. Not sure when I will start again. I feel like Im not completely recovered from my last IVF.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Good luck at your consult tomorrow. Its always good to hear a fresh perspective. Forgive me, but what did your current RE recommend for going forward? Also, I noticed you're in NYC....have you tried Cornell? I've read they're one of the best clinics in the country.


----------



## septbride

L4, I hope that endo biopsy was over quickly! Looking forward to your report. 

Whatthe, it's good that you got the biopsy and hysteroscopy over with when you did the surgery. Kick all those obstacles out of the way. 

Oneof14, I'm with you on not being fully recovered. Good luck at your consult tomorrow. I had my second opinion appt and am mulling my options. For this month, I'm waiting on AF and getting some testing redone (for insurance) and will try for the endo biopsy. We're going on vacation on Jan. 20 and I might ovulate when I'm away, so I may need to skip the biopsy after all. We'll see. Regardless of all this and whether I switch clinics or not, I'll be doing an EPP protocol in Feb/March. 

L4, thanks for waking up the thread! 

xo


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, My RE didnt really recommend anything since he knew we were going for another consult. He did said if he were to proceed he would recommend PGD with the mirco-flare lupron. He thinks it may be the embryo chromsones. He did do Kayrotyping blood tests on both my DH and myself, all of which came back normal. My current RE really doesnt know what the issue is, which is even more frustrating.

My consult tomorrow is with Dr. Davis at Cornell. I have read good things, but dont know anyone who had any fertility treatments there. We are completely out of pocket so I am praying this work, I dont know if we can afford another. I've heard Cornell is really pricey around $20,000 :saywhat:

Sept, have tons of fun on your trip, relax and enjoy. We went to Napa, CA after my 1st failed IVF and we just had the most fabulous time!! I would say have the biopsy prior to your trip and see what happend naturally! I am trying so hard to adopt a different outlook on 2013. I am trying to be more positive, relaxed. Im also trying a gluten free diet. I will let you know next week how all of that is going.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - $20K is steep! That said, if it gives you your baby its totally worth it! Thats really frustrating that your current RE didn't have much to say. Good luck with gluten free...is that supposed to help fertility?


----------



## oneof14

I think I may be over-estimating, but its not cheap. I agree if it give me my baby, it'll totally be worth it.

I did read that gluten free can assist with fertility. My DH thinks I am crazy because I try something new each month. This month I am also going to take the recommended herbs my accupuncturist is giving me.


----------



## MoBaby

20K is pricy! BUT I've shelled out way more than that paying full price for 3 ICSI cycles and one FET and soon to be another FET... BUT I dont care how much $$ I spend :) I would go through a 4th cycle if RE thought that was the key! (Believe me though I am seriously asking for a discounted cycle!! Worst they can say is no!!)


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry to say I'm joining you again. :(. Scan yesterday showed nothing in my uterus. Beta today barely changed from Monday. We have an apt with the dr tomorrow to see what happens next.


----------



## oneof14

I agree Mobaby, I will keep going until someone tells me to stop. How are you holding up? 

Lucie, I'm so sorry you have to join us. I know there are no words to comfort you. Hopefully the doctor will have some insight for you tomorrow.


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - So sorry to hear your news. Hopefully your doctor can give you some insight into what happened and the best way to move forward. How are you feeling?

MoBaby - Do you know when you'll do your FET? Does your doctor have any answers for you regarding RPL? I'm in awe of your strength...you are truly a warrior woman!

Oneof - I'm interested to hear what the second opinion says. If my 3rd cycle fails, I'm considering travelling to either Cornell or CCRM in Colorado. Good luck with the gluten free...its definitely worth a shot!


----------



## septbride

Lucie, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you start to feel a bit better. 

MoBaby, great to hear that you're already thinking about your next FET. You really are a warrior woman! 

Oneof, good luck at your consult today. Looking forward to hearing what the doctor recommends.


----------



## L4hope

Goodness I guess I did wake this thread up. Now I have to catch up! :haha:

Lucie, so sorry to hear you have go through this. There truly are no words for the grief of this loss. Take care of yourself. :hug:

Oneof, hope your consult goes well today..let us know. I too agree the expense is crazy when your in a shitty insurance doesn't cover infertility state! We had to pay $22K for a shared risk program giving us up to 6 fresh cycles. This of course doesn't include the cost of meds. Plus the iui's and few tests that weren't covered. It's just ridiculous, but somehow you find a way. Oh and FYI for those who don't know. My clinic informed us that there's a write off for medical when you do your tax return. I think it's if you've spent 10% of your household income on medical services you can write it off. Make sure to check it out! They said you can also include mileage in as well. 

Mo I would hope your clinic will help you out with a discount or some sample meds. Good for you for being so strong and pushing on girl!

Whatthe, Joe are you feeling girl? Ready to get the catheter out I'm sure! Oh the things we do..

Afm, endo biopsy done and over with tg. And tomorrow's my last day of bcp!! :happydance: I can't stand the pill they put me on. I feel like I have no patience and everyone irritates the living crap out of me!!


----------



## oneof14

L4, I did hear that about the tax write off for treatment and I will be looking into it. I am glad your biopsy went well.

AFM, I had my consult with Dr. Davis at Cornell. First off I have to say he is so down to earth, knowledgeable and in his words "optimisic by nature" which is great for me who needs a little optimism. He had my chart reviewed prior to us meeting and already had a recommended protocol in mind and was on time. He wants to stay on the same meds and dosage as my previous cycle (minus lupron) I would start on day 2 of my cycle. Without saying it, I believe he thinks that i may have been over-suppressed. He also wants to give me another HSG (Last one I had way July 2011) to be sure there is no blockage in the tubes, he said that believe it or not that can negatively affect the IVF outcome (who knew). So I go in for that next Wednesday. He talked about the lab and how they choose embyro's. They are able to detect which embryo's are best by doing time lapse on them. Bascially they dont take them out daily and look, they look at the time-lapse video and they can tell which embyro's will make it to day 5, even with a day 3 transfer, which they only do with Co-culture. Co-culture is when they biopsy the uterine lining the month prior to IVF and they freeze the tissue. During EC, they defrost the tissue and use that in with the embryo to help it grow so when they do the tranfer, the embryo will adapt better in that environment. Sorry if I am not explaining it correctly, I just got into work and I am rushing! He allso did sono and said my AFC was good, didnt say what it was. 

The pricing is not as bad as I thought, $11,000.00 with the IVF and co-culture. If they decide to do ICSI & AH, obviously that is more. 

I am super happy with Dr. Davis' energy and with the office in general.

Whatthe, I am really TRYING with the gluten free, but this weekend will be a true test!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Your appointment sounds like it went really well. The co-culture thing is really interesting! $11K isn't that much more than other clinics either...do you think you're going to use Dr. Davis? Interestingly enough I called them today to try to set up an appointment in case this next cycle fails and apparently they don't take insurance at all. I don't know if thats better or worse for someone like me who has decent insurance, but has used up my $30K infertility max with my 3 IVFs. My meds are still covered though so I'm trying to figure out how that would work. Anyway, I hope you're feeling encouraged!

L4 - Thats exciting you're almost finished with BCPs. I hate those things too. 

AFM, still dealing with this catheter...its more irritating than anything else. :growlmad:


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, they do take insurance at the center. So for example my insurance Cigna, is accepted and if I had IVF coverage available it would have been covered. Dr. Davis himself does not accept any insurance, so my consult today was OOP and my HSG will also be OOP, and my pregnancy sono's will be OOP (as Dr. Davis performs those himself). It is a little confusing, but if you have infertility coverage and the clinic accepts your insurance, then its covered. 

I will be doing IVF with Dr. Davis, if all is well with my b/w they took today. For the first time in this dreadful process, I am feeling very encouraged.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Thanks for the clarification. I have Cigna too, but once I complete this next cycle I'll be out of infertility coverage so I guess everything except for meds will be OOP no matter where I cycle. I'm so glad you're feeling encouraged, when will you begin your cycle?


----------



## L4hope

Oneof, I'm glad you're feeling hopeful again. It's so important to be able to still have hope that this will work. We are just the tricky patients who can't get it on the first try. We just try try again and eventually we will succeed!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, same here with my insurance, I only had $10,000 lifetime for IVF. They do cover my meds also, which is a huge help!! We are aiming for March. 

L4. It is a nice feeling to have hope again. Yes, we are tricky patients. I really do hope the 3rd time is a charm for me, I seriously dont know how much I cant take with this (Financially, mentally & physcially)! I am sure you can relate.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, so glad to hear you had a good consult with Cornell. Everything sounds very positive. I really hope third time is the charm for us! I'm going to cycle again in March too. 

L4, I despise BCP and don't want to go on them anymore. The last doctor I saw thinks I was oversuppressed on them, which is the last thing I need with DOR! 

Whatthe, just a few more days with that pesky catheter.


----------



## L4hope

Sept I'd say definitely no bcp if it's going to supress you, you'd think they'd know that. I wish I had a reason to say I couldn't take it. 

Absolutely can relate Oneof! I hope third times a charm for you too. I've only done two fresh cycle but also have had one FET and this next cycle is an FET so forth transfer. Although my first FET was so bad they said I had less than a 10% chance so it barely counts. Either way whatever time this is it can go ahead and be a charm!


----------



## septbride

L4 that's what I've been thinking! How did it take two cycles for them to realize I shouldn't be oversuppressed on BCP? Arg. I did get some eggs out of both cycles, but I hope and expect that I might get a few more with the EPP.


----------



## oneof14

L4, I hope this FET works for you as well. There is only so much one can take. Come on BFP's!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

oneof14 said:


> I agree Mobaby, I will keep going until someone tells me to stop. How are you holding up?

I'm okay; still bleeding from d/c..it was almost gone and I started my workouts again and it started back. Oh well. I'm still very sad but I cant change the outcome. I did everything I was supposed to do exactly how I was instructed so I know its not something I did.... I am glad I have the 3 frosties... I cant wait for answers though...25 more days until f/u....



whattheiveff said:


> MoBaby - Do you know when you'll do your FET? Does your doctor have any answers for you regarding RPL? I'm in awe of your strength...you are truly a warrior woman!

Thanks for the compliment. I think I must have been built for hardship b/c my entire life has been full of them.....

I dont see my doctor until feb 5th BUT he is going to test something.... If he doesnt I dont know what I would do...he already checked me for lupus and antiphospholipid syndrome and it was neg. IDK what else. Guess it depends on the karotyping of the baby and if its abnormal or not.... for some weird reason I keep thinking I had a partial molar pregnancy but I dont think that was possible with ICSI..... I hope thats not the case because then its a 6 month wait. I highly doubt it; just things that pop in our heads!



septbride said:


> MoBaby, great to hear that you're already thinking about your next FET. You really are a warrior woman!

Thank you, I just want to hurry up and get it done! I want a baby NOW!!!!! I'm scared the RE is going to say to wait 6 months or something....he thinks I am going crazy... I am because I have given you all this damn money and all I have to show are two MCs and no answers!!! really considering switching clinics but I really dont want to but there has to be a breaking point...



L4hope said:


> Mo I would hope your clinic will help you out with a discount or some sample meds. Good for you for being so strong and pushing on girl!

I am asking for a discount BUT since the clinic is run by a large hospital system its nearly impossible to get a discount. (Ive spent almost 40K with them, not including meds)...They have to have meds at least. I will ask for the progesterone for sure because its $450 per month! And if I do a full cycle they are going to have to give me some meds for free... I dont qualify for assistance through gonal f cares program or whatever it is....really sucks.


----------



## molly..

septbride said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My name is Jessica. I'm just coming off a second IVF failure and thought I'd start a new thread for people who are in the same boat. I'm finding the second failure much harder to handle than the first, and am having a hard time being surrounded by pregnant friends. I thought I'd create a place where we can cheer each other on as we try to face another crack at IVF or start to consider other options.
> 
> :hugs:

hi jess, this will be our 5th attempt 3 ivf fails and 1 blastocyst fail and everytime its heartbreaking like u i have loads of friends havin babies and even my neices it breaks my heart everytime but here's hoping wen we start tis yr it will wrk


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. I'm still stuck in limbo. Had another scan. Still nothing could be found. We've decided to wait until Monday and repeat the beta. He still can't confirm that it's a miscarriage, and not ectopic. I'm praying my numbers go down, and I will miscarry and not need a d&c.


----------



## MoBaby

again I am sooo sorry Lucie. So unfair. :(


----------



## oneof14

lucie, I'm sorry you have to go through this, I'm hoping your numbers go down too.

Mo, when are you planning of doing FET? I've started a workout regimen as well, along with a diet. I need to start to feel better about myself. IVF is a vicious cycle, gain weight and can't workout. I haven't felt good about myself in over a hear. Sad but true.


----------



## MoBaby

I dont know when my FS will clear me... I'm hoping in march/april...I still have a high level of hcg in me 11 days after d/c the hpt is still dark as control so I think AF is a while away still and I cant cycle until AF shows... I've lost 8-9 lbs since I was pregnant because first I couldnt eat b/c of nausea then I was too depressed to eat... Now that I started working out again I am eating more so I am sure I will get back to my "normal" soon...Im not complaining about the wt loss though! I didnt gain any wt with the fertility drugs. So hopefully in march.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Molly!


----------



## septbride

Lucie and MoBaby, how are you both holding up?

Oneof, good for you, working out and eating right. It's so hard to not be able to work out during these cycles!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey septbride... Im okay; cry on and off.... Still wish I knew what happened. I think I'll feel better after f/u feb 5. Thanks for asking!


----------



## oneof14

MoBaby said:


> I dont know when my FS will clear me... I'm hoping in march/april...I still have a high level of hcg in me 11 days after d/c the hpt is still dark as control so I think AF is a while away still and I cant cycle until AF shows... I've lost 8-9 lbs since I was pregnant because first I couldnt eat b/c of nausea then I was too depressed to eat... Now that I started working out again I am eating more so I am sure I will get back to my "normal" soon...Im not complaining about the wt loss though! I didnt gain any wt with the fertility drugs. So hopefully in march.

Its good that you are working out again. It helps with my head and I should do it more often. I will be cycling in March as well, pending a bunch of tests the new RE wants to do come out ok. I am hoping we'll have the luck of the Irish!


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, I am thinking about you!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, Hope everyone had good weekends. I got my catheter out this morning only to find out my uterus is STILL tricky and they'll have to put a stitch in there at retrieval to make the transfer easier. Lovely. My doctor is also trying a double dose of menopur instead of a menopur/Gonal F combo to try to combat my Hypothelamic Amennorhea. She isn't sure if it will give better results but seemed excited to try. So 8 vials of menopur a day for this girl. Geez. I have started attempting to think positively about this cycle, because constantly thinking of the worst case scenario doesn't make it any less devastating. Might as well try something new this time, right? I also want to get a plan in place for our next step if this fails again so I'm not navigating those decisions while hopped up on hormones and devastated by another failure. As long as we get decent embryos, I'll want to do a 4th cycle, so I want to figure out where to do it, since I'm not going to give my current clinic a 4th try. I'm really leaning towards Dr. Davis at Cornell. It would mean travelling a bit, but I have family in New York I could stay with, and it seems like he specializes in DOR. Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## oneof14

Whatif, I really did like Dr. Davis and the best part about him is, he will review your records prior to coming all the way to NYC and can do a phone consultation. I am going to see him again on Wednesday as he is doing my HSG. 

I am glad you have the protocol and are ready to go. I hope you dont even need another consult, this is it for you!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! Still in limbo... Last Monday's beta was 1869. Wednesday was 2085. Today's 3190. I have an apt tomorrow at 8 am. I just want to be able to move on.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## L4hope

Oh Lucie that's just awful news for you. I'm so sorry you are stuck in this tortuous spot right now. Hopefully they find out what's going on tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - Beta hell is the absolute worst place to be. I'm so, so sorry. I hope you get some answers today.


----------



## Lucie73821

So apparently I'm some big medical mystery. Third scan still shows nothing. But there is something growing somewhere. Plan is to treat as if ectopic. They drew blood and depending on when the results come back, I will be given methotrexate either this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## septbride

Hang in there, Lucie. I hope you hear something soon and can get the methotrexate over with. 

We've decided to stay put for our third cycle in Feb/March and will go to a new clinic if that one fails. Cornell is on my short list as well -- this is becoming the Cornell thread! I'm also looking at NYU and RMA.


----------



## oneof14

:hugs:Lucie, I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## whattheiveff

Ugh, Lucie, I'm so sorry. Stay strong!


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Lucie so sorry!


----------



## everhopeful

Lucie - so sorry. Hopefully this will all be over for you soon so that you can move on. Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Got my 2 shots of methotrexate this afternoon. The one dose was two big for the syringe, so I got to have two intramuscular shots, one on each side, woo hoo! Now my poor bottom is so sore! They also did another beta today and it's gone up 700 since yesterday. They will do another beta Saturday, and the dr said not to be concerned if the number goes up. Then another beta (and a few more levels...not sure of them) on Tuesday. If the number has not decreased by Tuesday, then I will for sure need surgery. I'm praying it doesn't come to that. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry, Lucie :( Thinking of you and hoping you don't need surgery.


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, praying you dont need surgery.

AFM, I had my HSG today with Dr. Davis and my tubes are open and I dont have any abnormalities. Blood work came back fine, so we start in March.


----------



## L4hope

Lucie I hope you don't need surgery after everything else you've been through. :hugs:

Oneof, great news! Glad to hear you're all set to start your next round!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - I'm so sorry, you're in my thoughts.

Oneof- Great news on the HSG and bloodwork! What is your protocol this time around (forgive me if you've already posted this somewhere)?


----------



## oneof14

Whathe, I believe he wanted to do menopure/bravelle w/out lupron and add ganerelix.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks! I just made an appointment with him for March 11. Hopefully I'll be able to cancel it, but I'm glad its there if I need it.

Also, I'm pretty terrible about keeping in touch with my college friends but I finally touched base with one of them last night who is super private. We were catching up on everything so I told her about the IVFs. Turns out we were cycling at the same time BOTH TIMES. Only difference is she is now 7 weeks pregnant and I was the first person she told (other than family). She felt terrible telling me, and while I definitely cried myself to sleep last night, I can honestly say I'm happy for her. Apparently she did a full year of IUI's (7 total) before moving on to IVF. I also found out one of our other friends is going through her 1st IVF cycle now. Its just crazy to me that there is this pre-conceived notion out there that IVF is for women in their 40s who waited too long to have kids. It couldn't be farther from the truth. My close circle of friends in college was about 8 girls, and 3 of us are going through IVF at age 30/31. Anyway, I'm now at the point where I'm telling anyone who asks what we're going through because I just don't care anymore if it makes them uncomfortable and if it makes someone feel less isolated or ashamed I think its worth it.


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe, it really is crazy how many women who are in their mid 20s early 30s who are going through IVF. I found out a girl I know from HS is doing it, plus my moms best friends daughter has been struggling for years. But she's struggling with her religious beliefs and hasn't done IVF. I feel the same as you do. A while ago I decided I wasn't gonna hide it anymore. If people ask, I'm gonna tell them. It's like that saying, don't ask if you don't really want to know! It's been kept too quiet and hush hush. We need to put an end to it!! I still live talking to you girls the most! :)


----------



## septbride

I totally agree that people need to talk about infertility more. I've pretty much told everyone including my hairdresser what we're dealing with. I can rest assured that my mom is telling anyone who I haven't told. However, in my case I WISH I knew more people who are going through the same experience, not because I want them to be miserable, but because I feel like none of my friends truly get it. I'm surrounded by fertile myrtles who are firing babies out left and right!


----------



## L4hope

I feel the same way Sept, that's why I love talking to you guys cuz you actually "get it!" I wish we were closer and could have our own group meetings so we could talk face to face. Good lord we'd prob be there for hours!


----------



## oneof14

OMG I 100% agree. I have 8 sister, 7 of which have kids, multiple, naturally. Its a treat talking to them... NOT! They totally dont get it at all and they share their conspiricy theories with me. Although they dont understand, one of my sister's offered to be my surrogate if I need her. Which is amazing to me. You're the only ladies I can speak candid with and you do GET IT!


----------



## L4hope

Are you literally one of 14?? Holy crapola girl that's a lot of kids. And a lot of girls!! So sweet that your sister would offer that for you. But I hope it never comes to that for you.


----------



## oneof14

Yes, crazy that my parents clearly had no issues getting pg. Its makes it all the more frustrating to comprehend. Yes, she is the most amazing sister and I also hope it doesnt come down to that. L4 your FET is upcoming, so exciting for you!


----------



## septbride

That is an incredible offer, oneof! But I'm sure it won't come to that for you. My sister offered the same thing, and offered her eggs as well. The only problem is she's 48! I don't want to break it to her, because she's so kind to offer, but I'm pretty sure there is no way she could do either surrogacy or egg donation. She's very healthy and looks 35, but I'm sure her eggs don't!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof and Sept - That is so amazing of your sisters to offer! I actually read a story of someone's mother being her surrogate. Crazy but also pretty amazing. I don't think either of you will need a surrogate though, 2 IVF failures really isn't that many...we're wearing down the odds!


----------



## L4hope

Yeah Whatthe, that's the attitude we all need! We are going wear our infertile bodies down into getting us preggo no matter what! 

It truly is a wonderful offer from your sisters. Too cute that your sister doesn't realize 48 is a bit old for DE or surragacy. :) I have a BnB buddy who has been told she needs DE and her sister isn't comfortable with it. I'm sure it's tough to think about giving your eggs, plus she's newly married and hasn't had her family yet. Tough tough position for all involved. Personally I don't have a sister so no worries there. I'm not sure that I would want a donor to be someone I know anyways. Kinda weird to think of having your husbands child to your sister. Then the cousins are cousins/siblings. All kinds of crazy dynamics there. But anyways I digress.. None of us are going to need to consider it. 

One of, yes my FET is getting close and it's about frickin time!! This month is dragging for me. I go in for baseline stabbing and wanding tomorrow. Three more weeks till transfer!!


----------



## oneof14

Yay L4, :rofl: it so true, at this point my whoo-ha has been looked at by so many people, who would have thought at one point I was so shy, I would only go to a female dr. 

So glad you FET is almost here.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, I feel that way too! Sheez. Anyone else want to get a look at my hoo-ha? :wacko:

L4, the dynamics of donor egg from a relative are complicated. I was so moved by my sister's offer, but (aside from her being too old) I think I would rather use a stranger's egg than a relative's. But that's just me. Whatever it takes! Not that any of us need to worry about this. 

Whatthe, I agree that we just need to wear down the odds. At my first ER, one of the docs said to me, "It's the persistent patients who are successful." That's us!


----------



## oneof14

Sept. I agree with the donor prospect of it, I would much rather go to an unknown rather than a family member as well


----------



## septbride

Yeah. Imagine those family dinners!


----------



## oneof14

Agreed!


----------



## L4hope

septbride said:


> Yeah. Imagine those family dinners!

Families are crazy enough right?! Let's not add to the madness! :haha: 

I agree persistence is the key. Eventually our bodies will give in and say, "fine I'll give you your damn baby already!" We can do this girls!!!


----------



## oneof14

L4, that what my old RE said. I said I dont have the time as I am 38 nor the money to be persistant!


----------



## L4hope

I hear ya on the finances sister! Other than not being pregnant yet which is by far the hardest part of this process, to keep shelling out all of this money is killin us. Somehow we keep finding a way though.


----------



## whattheiveff

I hear you on the finances. I didn't realize I had an infertility max for medications until today when my pharmacy called to confirm my order and told me I owed $9700. WTF. I know I shouldn't be complaining because my other 2 cycles were fully covered, but I just wasn't expecting it so I'm still reeling. I also wanted to get your advice on something. I still have 9 days worth of menopur and gonal-f from my last cycles. Initially my RE wanted to do the same protocol (gonal-f and menopur) for this cycle, but the doctor I saw for the second opinion said I should do straight menopur. When I told this to my RE, she said that was actually a good idea and would be willing to try it. But now that I'm going to have to pay out of pocket, it would be a savings of about $4K if I did the combo of Gonal-F and Menopur since I already have a full supply of Gonal F. I have a call into my RE to ask if she really thinks the straight Menopur is worth it, but wanted to get your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I would tell the dr exactly when you are telling us about the money and having more gonal and see what she says. I am sure RE's do understand that most of not all IVF is oop. I would so the same thing, especially if it saves $4k and I am sure she wouldnt say anything to jeopardize yoru cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Oneof...waiting on her response now. This surprise was a lovely way to kick off the long weekend! :wacko:


----------



## L4hope

I think that was good advice and the way to go Whatthe. Let us know what you hear? Sorry for the shitty news on a Friday. :(


----------



## oneof14

When do you start you next Cycle, Whatthe?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that is seriously shitty news. I'm sorry. I think you're right to run it by Dr. F and let her know there are $ issues at stake.

Oh and I was just in with her for my hysteroscopy while you were waiting for her to call you back. Sorry! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks for the advice ladies! Just spoke to my RE. She suggested I ask my nurse if she has any extra menopur that she can give me, but if not, said she would probably just do the combo since she has no proof that the straight menopur would yield better results. I doubt my nurse will have $5k of menopur just sitting around so I'll probably do the combo.

Oneof - I start estrogen patches 5 days after I ovulate and then stims after AF starts. Today is CD 14 and I usually ovulate late so I've still got a bit of time.


----------



## oneof14

I'm happy your FS was able to work with you on the protocol. You'll be started soon enough. 

AFM, I have to call with my next AF and then go for a biopsy the end of Feb and start stims in March, I have a ways to go too. 

In the meantime, I am boiling my herbs from my acupuncturist and drinking the disgusting concoction, hope to get better results when it's time to stim.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi girls 

Do you mind if I join? I know you ladies know what I'm going through :-( 

We have been ttc for over 3 years no problems with both of us. 

1st ivf 14 eggs collected, non fertilised all immature and abnormal RE mentioned we may need to look at DE 

2nd IVF - 1 egg collected, didn't fertilise advised immature again :-( 

I feel like my life has crashed down infront of me as there seems to be an issue with my eggs, we are both 32 and no one can tell us why?! I don't know if DE is the only way forward now :-( 

We have an urgent appointment 5th feb and hoping to get some answers 

Look forward to getting to know you guys better x

Xx


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucylou - I'm so sorry you have to join us, but welcome! I hope you get some answers at your appointment. Are you getting a second opinion? It seems strange that there were 14 eggs with round 1 and only 1 egg with round 2. Did they switch up your protocol? You also might want to ask how the immature eggs were "rated." My second IVF we got 10 eggs but 6 were immature. At my WTF they explained that 4 out of the 6 immature eggs were M1. A mature egg is M2 which is significant because those 4 immature eggs weren't "bad," they just needed more time to mature. The other 2 immature eggs had a different rating (can't remember what it was) but those eggs were bad and would have never matured. So the takeaway was that they made some adjustments to my protocol as well as giving me a "booster" of FSH in addition to the trigger, and lengthened the time between trigger and retrieval by 1 hour. I haven't started this new cycle yet so who knows if it will work, but it might be something to ask your RE about, especially if you feel they're being too quick on the draw in suggesting DE.


----------



## oneof14

Lucylou, I'm sorry to have to meet us here and I'm sorry for what you've been through. But as whatthe said have you gone for a 2nd opinion? Surely someone has to give you some answers. I hope you get some answers on your WTF visit.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks girls xx

Whatthe - we thought it was strange that 14 first time and 1 the next, they changed a few things. First time stimming for 11 days and they reduced the menopur throughout stimming, only two scans and we were ready. Second IVF stimming for 15 days, they didn't reduce menopur kept on same and gave me a double trigger shot they also doubled my bruserelin this time. Both times they kept me on long protocol aswell 

My OH agrees that it seems odd the difference, I will make sure I ask what they rate them at. The first time they said they were abnormal and immature and this time just immature so maybe like you say they could possibly tweak things? 

I really hope the tweaks they have made for you work Hun xx

Oneof - thank you, we are going for our second opinion after we have had our NHS appointment on 5th as we need to get a copy of our notes too 

What drugs have you girls been on if you don't mind me asking? X


----------



## L4hope

Lucy welcome and sorry you have to join our thread. It is nice to share with ladies who are also experiencing similar struggles. Whatthe and One have had good advice for you. I hope that you get some answers at your WTF and think it sounds good to get a second opinion. The drastic change in your cycles is puzzling. If both gave low numbers of eggs I would think the long protocol might be supressing you, but you responded the first time so it's very odd. When is your WTF?

As for meds, I was on the long lupron schedule for both cycles. 
First start bcp, then add Lupron at 20 units on day 21
After AF and good baseline, reduce Lupron to lunies and start stims. My stims were Follistim and Menopur. I took 225 of follistim the first cycle and 200 the second cycle. Menopur I took 75 both cycles and for both I stimmed for 11 days. The first round I had 15 eggs retrieved but only ended up with one crappy blast, an early blast and three morulas. Needlesss to say bfn for that and a horrible FET. The second cycle I had 14 eggs retrieved and ended up with two excellent blasts and three good blasts. Unfortunately the two best still ended in bfn. Waiting for fet on two of the good frosties. 

Hope that helps, but it seems everyones bodies are so different and respond differently to meds.


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - I have diminished ovarian reserve so my first cycle I was way oversuppressed. I did long lupron with gonal f and menopur. Second cycle I did BCPs for 10 days, then used 300 gonal f and 4 vials of menopur daily with diluted lupron to prevent ovulation.


----------



## oneof14

Lucy, I've done 3 cycles total (one was converted to IUI) the 1st I did the Estrogen priming protocol, started off with estrogen patches, then got AF went for baseline and stim with bravelle and menopur and ganerelix to prevent ovulation.

2nd cycle was similar to L4, only difference was i stimmed with the same as my prior bravelle and menopur

3rd cycle was similar to my 2nd but w/o bcp. 

My 2nd and 3rd cycle I ended up with 8 eggs, and 5 embies. Altogether transfer 6 embies. 1 2BB blasts, 2 Mourals, 1 8AA, 1 6AB and 1 6AB. My 1st cycle was a 5dt, 2nd was 3dt.


----------



## lucylou7

L4hope - thank you I think that's what I can't understand the most 14 eggs first time and 1 second time it doesn't make sense at all :-( can I ask (sorry to sound thick) what does WTF mean? Hope you excellent frosties Hun xx

Whatthe - does that link in with AMH? And when did you find this out was it before your first IVF? As my AMH is low and OH has issues with morphology but RE wasn't concerned about OH low morphology I thought it may be a a concern but they didn't think so x

Oneof - thank you for sharing your storey too x


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucy - yup, my abysmal AMH and borderline FSH results point to diminished ovarian reserve and the reason we went right to IVF. My clinic was conservative with my first protocol because of my age. WTF stands for Why the Fail!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, yeah, Why the Fail, that's it! :haha:

Welcome, Lucy! I'm sorry you have to be here but glad you've found us. My story is similar to Whatthe's -- I have very low AMH and borderline FSH, so I have diminished ovarian reserve and we also skipped IUI and went straight to IVF. For the first cycle, I did an antagonist protocol with BCP, then 300 Follistim and 4 vials of Menopur and Ganirelix to stop ovulation. We got 7 eggs and 5 embryos, transferred 2. For the second, I did microflare and was again on BCP, then diluted Lupron, 300 Follistim and 4 vials of Menopur. I got 7 eggs again, embryos, transferred 3. Next up, estrogen priming protocol with estrogen patch instead of BCP, then 4 amps of Follistim and 4 vials of Menopur...which I'm pretty sure is the same amount as last time (kinda annoying, I want to try something else/higher doses/anything!) 

Lucy, I hope you get some good answers at your WTF. It sounds like they could be more aggressive...how much Menopur did they have you on? Hang in there, this is tough stuff. 

xoxo


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe, please tell me you're being cute with the WTF? I'm thinking you are and by Septs response she was thinking what I'm thinking. So Lucy an alternate, not as nice version of WTF is What The F$&k! (which I'm pretty sure that's how we all feel after a failed cycle!!)


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept and L4 - I'm offended by your language :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah, why the fail, sure... 

Im with L4 on this one... UMMM dr WHY THE F$%K AM I NOT PREGNANT and what happened???!! LOL :)


----------



## whattheiveff

True story Mo!!


----------



## oneof14

Lucy, WTF means what the fu*k happened, apparently, I didn't read everyone's post about the clarification, lol


----------



## lucylou7

Ha ha I thought it might be but thought I would ask, thank you for all your responses your all really sweet  

Septbride - I was on 225 (3 vials) reduced to 187.5 which I think was near enough 2.5 and second time they kept me on 225 all the way through but doubled the bruserelin this time. 

What I don't inderstand is my AMH is a little low I think from memory it was 4.5 but when I looked on line I fit into the below average but RE wasn't to concerned so its puzzling me as to why my eggs are immature? 

I also have RA reumotoid arthritis and first cycle was on a lot of medication which no one told me can interfere with follicles so I came off them for second round and was only on one medication the other I was told should only take a month to get out of my system and we waited three months so it Surley can't be this either?? I'm so confused? Sorry to go on girls :-(


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how you'll are doing. 

I've been going to the gym, acupunture and decided to finally listen to my acupuntrist and stopped all my supplements (with the exception of prenatals and fish oil) and taking the herbs she prescribed to me. It horrendous to say the least, but every night I boil my herbs, strain and drink. I'm not sure what, if anything, I expect from this (maybe a miracle of a natural BFP). At this point I will try anything. I'm due to call my RE when I get my February AF for biopsy and start meds in March. Ahhhh, the life if the inferitle.

I'm thinking of you ladies and hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been Mia. Lots going on. Was given methotrexate, but hcg continued rising. Had to have a lap yesterday. They removed the embryo from my right tube, as well as something else that might be the second embryo we transferred. Waiting on tests results to see. Also the dr found 2 spots of stage 2 endometriosis, one behind my uterus which he removed, 1 on on my ovary which he did not remove for fear of too much blood loss. Finally, I guess I now have a slight heart murmur. Dr wasn't too concerned about it, but says I should follow up with my gp at some time about it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - It sounds like you've been through total hell. I'm so sorry. How are you feeling after your lap? Hopefully you've been able to rest and recover. Thinking of you.

Oneof - Good for you getting to the gym and taking your herbs! I'm sure you're chomping at the bit to get started.

AFM, I'm peeing on OPKs daily and just waiting for ovulation. Today is CD19 and I usually ovulate on the later side. The weird thing is I've had EWCM for the past 2 days, and this morning my cheapie OPK looked positive, but my expensive OPK (the one that shows a positive with a smiley face) was negative. I'm supposed to start estrogen patches 5 days after I ovulate, so I'm a little nervous that I'll miss it.


----------



## oneof14

Lucy, I am sorry for all that you have been though. I'm hoping your physical recovery will be quick. 

Whathe, Wow, you are starting soon! I am sure you didnt miss it, but I understand your concern. Keep testing!


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling decent. They've got me on some good pain killers, so I'm really groggy but not hurting, so that is good. :). 

Good luck on your upcoming cycle what! How exciting! I asked the dr. at my pre op when I could do my FET, he says at least two months from now. Hopefully I don't go crazy waiting that long!


----------



## whattheiveff

Yeah, I was feeling nervous to start, but at this point I'm just ready regardless of the outcome. Also, remember how I mentioned my friend who is recently pregnant from her FET? Well, its twins. Lastly, I've started reading Sweet Grapes...have any of ya'll read it? Its by an OBGYN and her husband who were infertile and now live child-free. Its about overcoming infertility and re-framing the way we think about it. Has anyone else read any good books that helped you cope?


----------



## L4hope

Oneof, it does feel good to get back into an exercise routine. God love ya with drinking the nasty herbs. My doc asked me not to take anything so I haven't. 

Lucy you've really been through the ringer girl. Glad you are home resting and they gave you some good meds to help with the pain. I know two months feels like an eternity but keeping busy will help pass the time. There's just too much damn waiting with ttc!! 

Whatthe I'm sure you haven't missed it. But if you're worried they can check you out to make sure. I haven't read any books at all yet. I've thought about it, but haven't done it. I couldn't read a book about living child free at this point. Im no where near ready to give up the idea of having a family. 

Afm just waiting for the 8th to get here. Fets really are uneventful.


----------



## whattheiveff

L4 - I'm going to give it a couple more days, and if I still haven't O'd I'll ask for a blood test. And just to clarify, the book isn't about learning to live child free (I'm not ready for that either), its more about how infertility can take us to such dark places and how to get out from under that. I was skeptical at first but its giving me some hope that there can be a light at the end of this very long tunnel.


----------



## lucylou7

Lucie - sound like you have been through it :-( hope you take time to recover x

Whatthe - keep peeing on them so you don't miss ovulation


----------



## L4hope

whattheiveff said:


> L4 - I'm going to give it a couple more days, and if I still haven't O'd I'll ask for a blood test. And just to clarify, the book isn't about learning to live child free (I'm not ready for that either), its more about how infertility can take us to such dark places and how to get out from under that. I was skeptical at first but its giving me some hope that there can be a light at the end of this very long tunnel.

Gotcha Whatthe, I thought you were jumping the gun a little bit there. Given we are all too stubborn not to get pregnant! :haha: It's good to find whatever you can to help keep you hopeful that you'll come out the other side of this journey and be Ok. We can do this!


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! I'm back from the land of sun and tequila. It was really nice to get away. 

Lucie, I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. How are you feeling? 

Oneof, how are the herbs treating you? 

Lucy, L4, Whatthe, hope you're all well!


----------



## oneof14

Sept. I am so happy you enjoyed your trip! I am sure it was what the Dr. ordered! I hope you had enough tequila for all of us.

The herbs are eh, not sure what they are doing, if anything. I really want to believe that they will work, but not so sure. I am finished with 14 days, just ordered another 14 days worth. Who know what will work at this point. My DH thinks Im crazy, he laughs at how upset I get when I do my best to finish it all. lol.

Lucylou& Lucie, how are you girls doing?

Whatthe, any new on your ovulation, did you go to your doctor for bloods?

L4, the 8th will be here before you know it. 

AFM, I am waiting on AF, which should be here on Sunday. Then I monitor for my O and go in about 5 days after that for my biopsy. I am so nervous to start and I praying w/everything I have this is a smooth cycle with the best outcome of a BFP! I mean who doesnt! LOL


----------



## septbride

Thank you! It was exactly what we both needed. 

The herbs must be so awful, but it's good to take action and do something proactive. There are so many variables at play -- maybe the herbs will kick something off!


----------



## oneof14

I hope so, but everytime I drink it, I cant help but think, God is laughing at me right now, cause no way in hell is that going to work. Me and God really dont see eye to eye lately. LOL

Looks like we will be cycle buddies!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi Ladies! 

Sept - So glad you had fun on your trip...you couldn't have chosen a better week to be gone!

Oneof - Good for you for sticking with the herbs!

AFM - I got a ridiculously strong positive OPK on Friday and I'm supposed to start estrogen patches on Wednesday. This might sound crazy but a really good friend stayed with me this weekend, and she had her period. Today I definitely have cramps like AF is about to start. Do you ladies think she effected my cycle and I might start AF really early?


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, can it possibly be ovulation cramps? I know I get severe ovulation cramps.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, that's awesome that we'll be cycle buddies! When do you start? I still have a few weeks before I start my estrogen patch. 

Whatthe, I second the ov cramp idea -- do you ever get cramping around that time?


----------



## oneof14

I have a ways to start too. I have to get my biopsy in February and start stims in March. Not sure of the timing of everything. I also have to go the hematologist, my prior RE said I had a clotting disorder, but my Dr. now wants to make sure if definitely have it, so he wants me to get checked my a hematolgist. My appt is on Friday.


----------



## L4hope

Sept, you definitely picked a good cold week to get away in the sunny beaches of Mexico! Glad to have you back though!

One, I can't believe you are staying strong with those herbs! Hope it does something positive for you. Things are moving along. Good that your new doctor is verifying the clotting issue. 

Whatthe, I'm also voting ovulation pain. Bet your getting excited to start this cycle!

Afm, had lining check today and I'm all good to go for FET next Friday. Let's see if Feb is going to be my month.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, it definitely sounds like our timing will match up! 

L4, congrats on getting the green light! I really hope February is the big month for you.


----------



## oneof14

yay, L4 - I do hope February is you month, I have everything crossed for you. I did hear that FET's have a very high success rate.

Yes, and praying this thread is a very lucky one for all of us!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept and Oneof - You might be right about ovulation cramps. I always get pains in the days leading up to ovulation, but never afterwards. Either way, I'm not going to worry about it! As I get closer to starting, I've been oddly calmer than I've been before the other cycles. I think that no matter what happens, Husband and I will be ok. I may change my tune as I get farther along, but I know I've done everything I can possibly do and its totally out of my hands so I'm going to try to just roll with it. What will be, will be.


----------



## oneof14

Great PMA Whatthe! I LOVE it!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good morning ladies! Just wanted to check in to say I started estrogen patches today and will begin ganirilex injections tomorrow. I've never used those guys but it looks like they're pre-filled...FANCY! If anyone has used them, is there anything I should know?


----------



## septbride

Congrats on officially getting started! I did Ganirelix shots with my first cycle, they were easy peasy and didn't burn.


----------



## oneof14

Yay for getting started Whatthe. Same as Sept, super easy and quick. One of the easy shots!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Whatthe! It's always exciting to get started! :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hope you all are well. 

Got the pathology report back. The other object in my tube was the second embryo. My Dr said never in his 26 years has he had a double ectopic. Until me of course. :( Now I'm really anxious for my follow up appointment on the 19th!


----------



## septbride

Oh my god, Lucie. I'm so sorry. Did the methotrexate take care of everything?


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - Thats really incredible and I'm so sorry. If karma is a real thing, you should definitely get pregnant with your FET!


----------



## L4hope

Ugh that's just crazy Lucie! I agree you definitely should get your bfp with your FET!


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, that is crazy and I am sorry you had to go through this. I would also be anxious for my follow-up to discuss FET and what, if anything they can do to prevent this from happening again!


----------



## septbride

Oops sorry, I'd forgotten this all happened after the methotrexate. I hope you're feeling OK, hon.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi everyone - Hope you all had nice weekends! Just wanted to update that I went in for my baseline this morning so I'll be starting stims tonight. Back on the rollercoaster I go....:shrug:


----------



## septbride

Good luck! Here's hoping third time is the charm for both of us.


----------



## oneof14

So exciting Whathe!! I truly hope this it is for you!

I called this moning on my day 3, I have to start testing for my surge on cd10, once I get that, I have to call and wait for further instructing for my co-culture biopsy. I wont start stims until March. 

Sept, when do you start?

Ladies, this is it for us, it has to be!!


----------



## Lucie73821

So exciting to get started! 

Not much new to report here. Had another beta Thursday, it was 78. Dr ordered another one for this Thursday. I'm hoping its close to 0. I also have an apt tomorrow to have my incisions checked. Then I have to wait until the 19th before I see the dr. I'm hoping to get some answers and a plan in place for a FET! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, I've been thinking about you.


----------



## L4hope

So exciting Whathe!! 

Oneof what exactly are you having done or looking for? Is it for implantation or something else?

Lucie you're getting there. Hope that beta comes back down to zero soon!

Sept you should start stims soon right?

Afm, I started my PIO shots twice a day! My ass is sore already! :haha: I really do loathe progesterone. But only four more days til FET!!


----------



## oneof14

L4 super excited for you!! I hated the PIO shots, my bum still hurts at times and my last shot was the begining of December!

The biopsy of the uterine wall is for them to freeze and then when I have the RE they defrost the speciman along with bloods they take from me and make that the solution where the embies grow (hoping that its a better environment to implant). They do the biopsy I believe 5 days after ovulation (to make sure the uterine wall is at the exact point where implantation will take place). They are going to take blood from me prior to the biopsy and prior to starting stims.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi everyone; I have my follow-up tomorrow! I hope I get some encouraging news... I was going to try to push FET this cycle since tomorrow I will be cycle day 9 BUT since I started AF on Jan 27th, it has not stopped (so 8.5 days now) and I don't think it would be a good environment now to implant babies in a couple weeks. I will talk to my doctor to see what he thinks... I am also a little concerned about the AF..sorry this is TMI, but the flow is very weird and its dark blood and thick (like thin jelly or mucous consistency) and usually dark brown and then its light brown then red and dark red and clots, light then heavy, medium, then heavy... Its erratic! I dont know what is going on down there. 
YAY for starting stims! whatthe.
L4 PIO IS a pain in the ass!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope you get some answers tomorrow Mo!


----------



## L4hope

Interesting Oneof I think I have heard of that before. I hope it does the trick for you!! 

Mo that is very strange and crappy to have AF for that long! Hope your doctor can help with that. 

I'm just sitting on my hearing pad now. It's my new best friend!


----------



## whattheiveff

Ya'll are freaking me out to start PIO! Yikes!

Mo - glad you have an appointment tomorrow...hope you get some answers

Lucie - hoping your levels drop to 0 quickly!


----------



## septbride

Lucie, I hope your levels drop this week! 

L4, sorry your poor bum is sore. Heating pad sounds nice. Only a few more days! 

Mo, GL tomorrow! 

Whatthe, I'm excited you're getting started, especially with your zen outlook this cycle. 

Oneof, glad you get to move forward with the co-culture soon. Will be nice to get on with the cycle, won't it? 

AFM, not much going on. I'm waiting on AF, then monitor for LH surge starting day 10, then start estrogen patches 10 days after surge. So Oneof, I'll probably be starting stims around the first week in March. Oh, and I'm doing the endo biopsy this cycle too -- looking forward to getting that over with!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, ugh, that sux about AF. I do hope you get some answers tomorrow. 

Sept, glad we get to cycle together. I'm extremely nervous and excited at the same time. I just have to have a PMA. I can't be negative. I'm looking forward to getting the biopsy over with too. The last one I had was painful, but literally for a minute.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

sorry ive been MIA ive had a really hard tim coming to terms with every thing 

Lucie - Hope your levels drop soon hun (Hugs) x

Whatthe - Yey for getting started hope this is your last time and you get your BFP hun 

Sept /Oneof - Not long for you both now, hope the time goes quickly 

Hope every one else is ok ?

AFM - Had my appointment today and they havent really been able to tell us why both our cycles were so different, they advised us that the egg collected this time was GV so was very immature and last time they were GV and M1 (i think if M1 is immature), i asked again what my AMH is and its 9 which is boarderline low but nothig to worry about so i think the frustrating thing is the not knowing why ?? The doc has said that donor egg is our best option as to see what they did with me is rare and for this to happen twice is very rare but does happen, the only thing they have suggested is that we could try again on short protocol and with different drugs... we just dont know what to do, we are thinking of getting a second opinion though :-(


----------



## septbride

Lucy, I'm so sorry about all this. I think a second opinion is a very good idea.


----------



## L4hope

Sept and Oneof, that's nice you will cycle together this round. Always helps to have a cycle buddy!

Lucy, I think a second opinion is a great idea. Sorry you are having a tough time. This process can be so cruel. :hugs:

Whatthe, sorry to scare you, will you be doing PIO this cycle? How often once or twice a day. Honestly the shot itself isn't as bad as I thought it would be. I recommend icing before and after the shot. And I use the heating pad for a bit and then again once Im home from work. I also warm my tush with my heated seats. Love those puppies!! It's the soreness that comes after the shot that sucks. And since you keep getting more shots, and for me one in each cheek every day, it stays good and sore! It's all worth it for the prize at the end though!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucy - I agree with Sept and you should definitely seek a second opinion if you can. I'm so sorry you didn't get much clarity at your appointment.


----------



## whattheiveff

L4- thanks for the encouragement! Yes, I'm doing PIO this cycle and I don't know my dose yet. My clinic actually likes to use Crinone but I'm insisting on PIO because AF showed up well before my beta in my past 2 cycles and I want to try something different.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey all spoke to re today.. Got a cycle plan...

Unfortunately the miscarriage was unexplained. Completely normal female fetus. He didn't tell me female but he told me they couldn't 100% it wasn't maternal containment so that means it was xx or else they would have reported xy....

Anyways all my testing has been normal and all dh testing is normal and all the miscarriage blood testing for me is normal.... So we really have no explanation except hormonal and possible decreased blood flow to uterus. SO ....

Plan is a natural fet so my body does all the work and no artificial hormones except progesterone in the luteal phase with Crinone. He is also doing baby aspirin (don't know if it will help) and also do a through ultrasound of my abnormal shaped uterus to make sure the blood supply is okay. Re is sure its fine. Only bad thing about natural fet is no early testing because I'll take 3 Hcg shots!! That sucks! Lol... Anyways next af due feb 24 with o around march 8/9/10 so fet transfer around march 15 at latest I think.

Still have AF.... Day 10! No sign of it stopping either... RE said its b/c of the mc and things should reset now and next cycle in around 20 days. I'm annoyed! I want it gone!


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo - so glad you have a plan to move forward and itvdo


----------



## whattheiveff

Sorry, let's try this again!

So glad you have a plan and that your doctor doesn't think anything is seriously wrong. Hopefully this natural FET will be it!


----------



## MoBaby

But bad thing is he doesn't know what's wrong :(. Maybe all the artificial hormones are why.. Who knows??


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

AFM, today is day 4 of stims. I've felt some pressure in my right ovary yesterday and today which is pretty typical for me. Old lefty is always late to the party if he decides to show up at all. Anyway, I'm trying to relax as much as possible with this cycle, however the weather is putting a wrench in my plan. I'm supposed to go in for my first estradiol check on Saturday and if my estradiol is over 300 then I'd start ganirilex. However, Boston is suppsosed to get a blizzard on Friday night/Saturday morning so the nurse just called to move my appointment to Sunday morning where they'll do an estradiol check and an ultrasound. She said doing a check tomorrow would be too early. This makes me nervous because if I'm not getting checked until Sunday, I'm worried I'll have a runaway lead follicle that could screw everything up. The nurse said that 1 day wouldn't make a difference, but given how quickly estradiol can rise, I disagree. Anyway, I guess there isn't anything to be done about it, I just wanted to vent.


----------



## septbride

Hiya, 

Yeah this blizzard sounds nuts. We were planning on going to the Cape for my husband's birthday, but that ain't happening! I'm sorry you're stressing about the estradiol check. I had something similar happen during my last cycle. I forget what holiday it was (maybe Thanksgiving?) but for some reason one of my estradiol checks was pushed back a day. I was a bit nervous about it, but nothing was affected, probably because I stim so g-d slowly anyway. But I'd be surprised if BWH is totally closing the lab because of snow...maybe you could ask if you can come anyway? If you're able to drive in, surely they can jab you? 

Nothing exciting happening on my end. Still waiting on AF and trying to figure out what to do for husband's birthday now that our weekend plans have changed. I hope there are still good dinner options left on the supermarket shelves!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Good to know this happened to you last time. I'm sure everything will be fine. I've finally come to terms with the fact that this medication makes me loopy and worry more than I usually would. BWH isn't closing, but I'm sure they'll be very short staffed and taking my blood for a day 6 check won't be high on their priority list. Apparently they have a bunch of retrievals so they're trying to move around anyone that they can. I'm sorry the storm is ruining your husband's birthday! Hopefully they're making a mountain out of a molehill and you'll be able to go out and celebrate on Saturday.


----------



## septbride

Oh man, I would be stressing if I had a retrieval on Saturday morning! You're right, everything will be fine. And we can't overestimate how much these meds affect us. 

Thanks re hubby's birthday. Luckily our big plan for the Cape was to stay in and make a big dinner, so we'll be doing just that...in Boston. :)


----------



## L4hope

I can understand your worry, everything makes is worry right?! Let's definitely blame that on the meds! :haha: But it's exciting that things are moving along! And OMG could you imagine how you would be freaking the F out if you had retrieval or transfer! Poor girls!!

Btw can you send some damn snow my way and quit hoarding it all! I think we've had two inches at most. I just want one big storm..when I don't have to go into the clinic for ER, ET, or any other monitoring! :rofl:


----------



## oneof14

How are you lovely ladies doing today?

Whathe, I'd be stressing too, but as your nurse said, I dont think 1 day will make a difference. This storm would stress me so much going through stims, ER or ET.

L4, wow, tomorrow is your FET!! so exciting.

AFM, nothing to report. Got my protocol, I guess it the short one. just start stimming on day 2 with gonal-f and menapur and add the ganerlix. no more lovonex, went to hematologist and she doenst think its beneficial. So, my dr. decided on baby asprin instead.

Really hoping the change in protocol, Dr & Lab get me great results, with possible frosties.


----------



## septbride

L4, yeah let me see what we can do about the snow. I think we'll have about an extra foot or so to send your way. :haha: Sending you big hugs for tomorrow. Everything will go perfectly!

Oneof, it must feel good to get your marching orders. New protocol, new doc, new lab...bring on the BFP!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Is there such a thing as fourth time's a charm? Thats what im shooting for anyways!

Oneof, hoping these changes are just what you need! It feels good to have a plan in place and know what's coming next. 

Sept, maybe you can just go ahead an make the drive down here, bring the snow with you, and then you can hang out eating grilled chicken and watching comedies! :haha: Then you won't have to worry about cooking bday dinner!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! Is it bad to admit I'm jealous of you all expecting snow? It's in the 80s here and I'd love for a good snow storm! I'm originally from Michigan, and I lived on the shore of Lake Superior for 7 years, so I'm used to snow. 

Nothing new here. Still waiting on AF. I had another beta today, but my dr's office nerver called with my number. I will call them in the morning and ask. I also want to ask when AF should be here. I'm assuming it won't arrive until my number reaches 0, but I forgot to ask at my apt Tuesday. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## whattheiveff

L4 - Good luck today! Thinking of you!

Oneof - You'll be starting up again before you know it! I'm really interested to hear how your experience with Dr. Davis goes. I think I mentioned I have an appointment with him on March 18 in case this cycle doesn't work.

All - I'm not feeling much pressure in my ovaries anymore, so of course I'm thinking my response isn't what it should be. I'm worried the all menopur protocol was not the best choice. Ugh.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, you did mention you want to see him, but didnt mention a date. So far, I love him. I sent him an email with questions and he quickly responded. I feel so far, the process has been fine. I hope this cycle is it for you and your dont need to see Dr. Davis.

Hows the snow over there? We havent had any yet, just rain so far. Stay Safe!

Dont worry about the pressure and response, I never felt pressure, and each cycle I had 8 eggs. No a whole lot, but not a little.

Lucie, how you holding up? I hope your beta goes back to 0 quickly, so you can start your FET cycle.

L4, good luck today, I am thinking about you!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! 

Whatthe, you were so smart to make an appt with Dr. Davis before starting this cycle! Here's hoping you don't need it. Like I said on the other thread, hopefully the pressure will kick in soon. You have produced eggs in both your previous cycles, so here's hoping this one will be the same or better. It's so hard waiting to see what's going on. 

Lucie, hope you're feeling alright! 

All, the snow in Boston is no joke! It finally stopped in the last hour. We're going out for a walk pretty soon to see how it is. Oneof, hope all is well in NYC. 

L4, hope everything went great yesterday and you're kicking back!


----------



## oneof14

Sept, I haven't been out yet but DH shoveled and said we got a little less than a foot. Going to head out soon and see the damage!

L4 how did everything go.


----------



## L4hope

I'm soo jealous of your snow ladies! We didn't even get an inch. :(

Transfer went very well. Doc was very pleased with my blasts. Said they were already expanding and looking excellent. Just wrapping up my 24 hour bed rest so now it's just hoping and praying the little guys are digging in for the long haul!


----------



## oneof14

Yay L4 relax and let those embies get all snuggled in.


----------



## whattheiveff

L4 - congrats on an awesome transfer! hopefully they're snuggling in for the long hall!

All - I went in yesterday morning for B/W and U/S. It was day 7 of stimming and my estradiol was only 331. Also, my clinic only measures follicles over 10mm and they said I had 2 small ones on the left and several "unmeasurable" follicles on the right. I'm kind of discouraged by these numbers, although I've read that the EPP protocol is a "slow burn." Does anyone have any experience with this? I start Ganirilex tomorrow morning and go back again on Wednesday.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, when I was on the EPP I was very slow to respond and my E2 levels didnt go up until CD13. They ended up cancelling that cycle on me because my follice sizes were all over the place.

What did your dr say? He (s)he concerned about your progress?


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Yikes, thats what I'm afraid of. Were you on a high dose of stims? I asked if there was a chance of cancellation and the nurse said there was nothing to indicate that this early in the process. I don't care if they cancel me, but I'd rather not waste all that medication that I'm paying out of pocket for!


----------



## oneof14

I understand and that is why I was so mad when they cancelled me on CD13!!! I wasted all those meds. 

If your RE is not concerned at this point, I would just relax and see where it goes. I know eaiser said than done!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm pretty sure that's around where I was on day 7 of my last cycle. I know that on day 5 of stims last time I was only around 150, which seemed crazy low, but things ended up OK. Maybe this protocol is even more of a slow burn than the microflare...


----------



## L4hope

Whathe I just had this long post to you and lost it!! :grr: 
Basically I'm hoping you can trust that your doc isn't concerned and by the sounds of Septs experience you very well might be seeing some more action in a couple days. But being a fellow OOP'er I understand not wanting to use the meds to have the cycle canceled. If that would happen, maybe you can ask your clinic for samples for the next round since their protocol was crap for you. I'm still hopefully that you're going to see progress on Wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks ladies. I called my clinic again to try to get more info, and although my doctor and usual nurse are totally out of pocket today, the nurse I did speak with said that my results this time around aren't too different from the last time so I shouldn't worry. Last time on day 8 I had 3 measurable follies with a "few" little ones. This time on day 7 I had 2 measurable follies and "mulitple" little ones. I guess only time will tell! I'm not kidding, this medication makes me nutso. I hate it.


----------



## septbride

Sorry you're feeling nutty :( I think it still sounds like it's going to come together.


----------



## L4hope

We all get a little nutty going through this craziness...and we're allowed to dammit!


----------



## Lucie73821

What, I agree with the others. If your dr isn't concerned at this point, I'd try hard not to be too worried. I know it's easier said than done though.:hugs:

As for me, I just got my beta results from Thursday. It's 14.6. I thought that was pretty good but the nurse says it is too high so I have to have more blood drawn Thursday. I just want this to be over with. :(.


----------



## L4hope

Oh Lucie that just stinks! I remember be in limbo hell waiting for my beta to drop down low enough. It's just the pits, but you're almost there. :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Lucie, I'm so sorry this is dragging on. Ugh. You're almost there now.


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, 2nd what Sept said, so sorry this is dragging. I hope soon you will be able to put this behind you and start your FET. 

Whatthe, how is everything going?


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - You're almost there. Hopefully it will be finally be over this week.

Oneof - I go in tomorrow for another monitoring appointment which will be day 10 of stims. Hoping things are starting to move and shake a little more down there!


----------



## whattheiveff

Quick question and sorry for TMI. I just noticed a bunch of EWCM. I'm only on day 9 of stims....is that normal? I don't remember noticing it during my other cycles.


----------



## septbride

Huh. You started the Ganirelix, right?


----------



## oneof14

Hopefully you have more follies at the right size. Yes, I've have alot of CM while stimming, completely normal. Have you starting garelix yet?


----------



## whattheiveff

Ok good. Yes, I started ganirilex this morning. Also, I just saw my baseline U/S results and it shows a small fibroid on my endometrium and a small cyst on my myometrium. Nobody mentioned that to me when they told me start stims and I've never had that before. Anyone have experience with that? So much for being zen this cycle.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, from what I understand, they dont cause issue, unless its making your E2 levels to rise (without any follies growing). If they didnt mention it to you, maybe its not going to affect the IVF Cycle.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I also had small fibroids at the beginning of one of my cycles. I think it's pretty common and isn't a problem unless they reach a certain size. Ditto for the cyst. As you know, my first cycle was delayed because of a cyst, but I believe they'll only delay if it's a bigger one. Worry not!


----------



## MoBaby

I had a small fibroid when I started ivf and it grew to 10cm when I had my first mc so I needed surgery. Keep an eye on it. Usually not a problem.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks ladies! You've eased my mind so much!


----------



## oneof14

Good luck tomorrow Whatthe!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck today Whatthe!


----------



## septbride

Yes good luck!! Looking forward to your update!


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe, how did things go?? Have you had ER and ET? 

Lucie, oneof, Sept, mo, how's it going ladies. 

Afm, my hubs is working late and I'm busy waking up every sleepy thread I can think of to help keep me preoccupied. :haha: I'm going a bit crazy worrying about beta tomorrow. Please entertain me with your stories girls! :)


----------



## oneof14

Hey Lauren, how is your 2ww going? Sorry I have nothing exciting to report. I go for my co-culture biopsy on Thursday and took a ton of bloods on Friday. I'm a little depressed today, as yesterday I went to my best friends baby shower and the talk was all babies and kids, at one point a little awkward, for me. After that I went to my sisters for my nieces Fourth birthday and my sister just had her 3rd in October and her best friend has a 1 year old and is pregnant again. As soon as I tell myself I'm feeling better, something always reminds me. 

I'm approaching my 3rd IVF with such high hopes and well as high Anxiety. Trying to keep myself busy.

Good luck with your beta tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you!!

Whatthe, I'm thinking about you.


----------



## whattheiveff

L4 - thinking of you and hoping for good news tomorrow!! What time is your beta?

AFM, after starting out really slow, I ended up with 12 eggs and retrieval was this morning. I have a history of immature eggs so I'm really nervous about the fertilization report tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## L4hope

Oneof, you are a strong woman for going to the shower! I bailed on the last two showers of my friends and just sent gift cards. It's so hard to stay positive and feeling good when these things keep slapping us in the face. I watched the news over the weekend and an 18 and 19 year old couple were arrested for abusing their 8 week old baby. He had broken bones!!! In what universe is it ok for people like that to have a baby while we sit here aching to be parents? 
Sounds like you're getting ready for action soon though. I think after having failed IVF attempts future cycles just come with a combination of hope and anxiety. That's been my whole weekend! 

Whatthe, you're off to a good start with retrieval. Hope your resting and being pampered. Let us know how you make out tomorrow. 

Afm, my beta is tomorrow at 7:30am. I'm ready to know the result but also scared to have it be negative. I don't "feel" pregnant and the only symptom I'm having is cramps like AF is coming. I know cramps can also be a sign of pregnancy, but after 3 failures its hard to think its not AF. I'm sure only you ladies can really understand this, but the thought of another fresh cycle is mentally, physically, emotionally, and financially draining. I truly hope I'm pleasantly surprised tomorrow.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, 12 eggs is awesome, looking forward to hearing the report!

Lauren, I'm excited to hear your results. I'll be stalking all day!

I agree when I hear about child abuse it gets me enraged!! I really pray for a miracle that I can have a natural child, as this may very well be my lady IVF!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow L4hope!!!! 

One, you are very brave for attending the shower. There's no way I'd be able to do that right now. We were invited to a friends gender reveal party and neither dh or I could bring ourselves to go. 

As for me, not sure if posted but beta last Thursday was 2.3. Dr is happy with the number and no more weekly bloodwork for me. I have my follow up appt tomorrow. I'm hoping to get a clear plan in place as to when we can do FET. I've also not had AF yet, so I will be asking for provera so I can get on with things... 


Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## septbride

L4, wishing you so much luck tomorrow morning!! Don't worry about not feeling pregnant. Sending you tons of good wishes, will be thinking about you tomorrow! 

Whatthe, I'm so pleased for you! Fingers tightly crossed for a good fert report. 

Oneof, good for you going to the showers. I agree with the others, I would run away screaming. 

Lucie, glad to hear you're through that experience and done with bloodwork. 

AFM, I'm just hoping everything is progressing well with my bean. I hit 6 weeks on Wednesday, so I still have two weeks until u/s. This is TMI, but I am sooo gassy, it's mortifying. I don't know how I'm going to go back to work tomorrow! Toot!


----------



## L4hope

Lucie I'm glad to hear your beta is down low enough now so you can move forward to you FET! Good luck at your appt. 

Sept I'm sure the waiting is driving you crazy for your scan, but your about a tww. So you've done that plenty of times. I've heard you can become quite gassy. Hopefully they're quiet enough so you can get away with it at work. Good luck..toot toot! :haha:


----------



## septbride

L4, thinking of you during this hellacious wait!! Come on, test results!


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - Good luck today! Hope you get a good plan for going forward.

L4 - Can't wait to hear your results!

Oneof - Good for you for going to the showers. You are a stronger woman than I!

Just got my fertilization report. 8 of the 12 were mature and 6 of the 8 fertilized, so we have 6 embryos. My clinic stipulates that you need at least 4 good quality embryos to do a 5 day transfer, so I'm hoping we will meet that criteria, but we probably won't. If I do a 3 day transfer, I'll go in on Thursday.


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe that's a great fert report! Fingers crossed they all keep going and you'll get to a 5 day transfer!!

Afm, Shock of all shock ladies my beta came back positive at 455! I can't believe it and feel like I don't know how to take good news at this point. I'm ecstatic to finally see a positive. Now the next challenge is to keep it. Of course ill be worrying until I can see a good strong heartbeat. Ahh I'm still in a bit if shock.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks L4! What a great beta! You and your husband must be so thrilled!!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, such a great fert report! 

L4, amazing news!! So so happy for you! 

This IS turning out to be a lucky thread...


----------



## oneof14

L4 YAY!!! Congratulations! Such a strong beta.

Whatthe, excellent fert reports.

Lucky 13!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks girls!!! I agree this thread is on a roll now we need to keep them coming. With Sept getting a surprise and me on a 4th transfer shows that there is hope. I can't wait for you girls to join. 

Lucky 13?? Did I miss something?


----------



## oneof14

I think I referenced this is the beginning of the thread, since its 2013! I said this will be lucky 2013 thread!


----------



## L4hope

Yeah sorry blonde moment! It hit me after I thought about it more! :dohh:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats L4! 

Had my follow up with the dr today. He wants me to have 2 AFs before FET. He says AF could arrive anytime in the next 5 weeks. So it looks like we will be doing FET in May. I'm not happy that we have to wait that long. :(


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Lucie!

Ugh I know how hard that wait is. My doctor did the same thing when I mc'd. Had to go through two AF's before we could try again. It's so tough to keep waiting when all you want to do is move forward. I hope you can find some activities or maybe take a trip to keep your mind off of the waiting. :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie - Waiting is the worst! I'm so sorry. I'm sure the doctor is right though and your body needs time to heal so you're in fighting form for your next FET. 

AFM, after being told yesterday that I would be doing a 3 day transfer today at 4:15, I just got a call moving me to a 5 day transfer. I guess 5 of our 6 embryos are still looking really good. But apparently only 30% make it to blast, so I'm pretty nervous we won't have anything to transfer. Its going to be a long few days.


----------



## L4hope

Whathe that's excellent news!! I know it's hard not to worry, but I don't think they would do it if they didn't think you'd make it to transfer. There's just so much worrying all along the way and the majority out of our control. Fingers crossed for your little embabies to keep growing, growing, growing!


----------



## septbride

That's great that 5 are doing so well! Sending growing vibes!


----------



## oneof14

Excellent news whatthe!! grow to blast little embies!

AFM, I had my biopsy and sounding for my co-cuture and my upcoming IVF. Im all set and just waiting on AF, she should arrive on March 1st, then I start stimms.

I also paid my bill for the entire IVF and all I have to say is "God, please make this work" I am sick of paying all that to begin with, but for it not to work, with all that money, I will be beside myself. I know you oop girls know what I mean!

Sept. how are you feeling?


----------



## L4hope

I feel your pain Oneof! I hope this is your lucky cycle so the happiness of a bfp can ease the sting of paying all that money. :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Oneof! Sounds like you're getting close to starting! Boo on having to pay for the cycle, but hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Whatthe and L4, hopefully this thread turns out to be a very lucky thread!!!


----------



## septbride

Oneof, how was the biopsy? Great that you're all ready to go once AF arrives! Sorry about the $ aspect. Not cool. I'm feeling good, thanks! Definitely more tired than usual and a bit queasy, but that's all. 

L4, did you get your second beta this morning?


----------



## oneof14

Sept, biospy was painful for a minute, the dr was really good. I really dont mind paying the $ if the result is a positive one and I deliver our take home baby, its so hard to justify if the outcome is not what you paid for. Ugh! its just so emotional. 

oh, hun feel better and make sure you get that rest that you need! 

L4, good luck w/your 2nd beta!


----------



## L4hope

Second beta came in at 830. Another step down, third beta on Monday. I'm pretty sure I will be holding my breath until the ultrasound.


----------



## septbride

Good strong second beta!!


----------



## oneof14

Lauren, so happy for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

Great strong beta!!!!! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, hope everyone had great weekends! I had my transfer on Saturday and we put back an expanding blast and an early blast. We didn't have any to freeze but I've never made it to a 5 day transfer so I suppose I'm pleased. I haven't felt much of anything other than sore boobs from the PIO. Anyway, beta is March 6. Here's hoping!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe!! Yay, for being pupo! now is the time to relax and let those embies get snuggle for 9 months!!


----------



## septbride

Third time's the charm! Stick, little dudes!


----------



## L4hope

Yay on a 5 day transfer with two blasts! That's excellent watthe!! Relax and let those embabies settle in for the ride! :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I have a quick question. AF is due to arrive on Friday, however, since Sunday evening, I've been spotting very lightly (nothing on pantyliner). Now, the RE's nurse told me that my cycle might be off because of the biospy I had. I spoke w/her today and she said if I am still spotting tomorrow evening to come in for baseline on Thursday. Im just so nervous that is this AF and I missed my baseline and will have to delay my IVF 1 month. This had never happened w/AF before. I've always been so regular. Do any of you have experience with this?


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - I doubt you've missed your baseline since AF isn't supposed to show until Friday and you haven't even spotted on a panty liner. I understand the worry though! If you're still really concerned, could you go in tomorrow just to put your mind at ease?


----------



## L4hope

I wouldn't think you missed AF/baseline. If its not really flowing they don't typically count as day 1. Some women spot for a few days before their technical day 1. Just go in to be safe and let them check you out.


----------



## oneof14

Thank you ladies, I spoke to my nurse and she said if I'm still spotting tomorrow I should go in on Thursday. I went to acupunture tonight and told her my issue and she said she'll adjust my treatment to bring on AF, hope she comes full force tomorrow.


----------



## Blue12

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, I have a quick question. AF is due to arrive on Friday, however, since Sunday evening, I've been spotting very lightly (nothing on pantyliner). Now, the RE's nurse told me that my cycle might be off because of the biospy I had. I spoke w/her today and she said if I am still spotting tomorrow evening to come in for baseline on Thursday. Im just so nervous that is this AF and I missed my baseline and will have to delay my IVF 1 month. This had never happened w/AF before. I've always been so regular. Do any of you have experience with this?

I hope you don't mind me stopping by. I recently had a biopsy before my fet cycle and I spotted as well and I never spot. I did tons of googling and asked my fs and everything said it is very normal to spot - as they have intentionally irritated the lining. I really think that the biopsy is a very helpful strategy for implantation. Best wishes. xx


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Blue, of course we don't mind your stopping by and i appreciate your input. I did have a biopsy in October and I don't remember this happening. I guess I don't want any hiccups with my 3rd IVF cycle, wishful thinking!


----------



## MoBaby

I thought I had my period saturday so I went in on monday (it had stopped by the next day but it was crazy heavy and painful bleeding!) and they scanned me to see b/c if its not the right time i could come back but if i missed the time then i would have to wait....anyways, I am glad I went in because they found some unresolved issues (i didnt respond to provera, my lining is very abnormally thickened STILL after the d/c and many many days of AF and 10 days of provera which I didnt bleed after and some cysts...) and I have to go on BCP now for a month and if it doesnt work then the dr will do another D/C. So FET is on hold now for at least another month.Sorry I went on a tangent lol. So anyways, it doesnt hurt to go in just to be sure. I would go.


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo - Ugh, sorry you have to wait another month. You've been through so much, I really admire your strength.

Oneof - Hows the bleeding?

AFM, I'm 4dp5dt and having some AF cramping today. I also went in for a progesterone and estradiol check yesterday and the levels came back at 60 and 1528. That sounded pretty high to me, but the nurse said it was good. Beta is a week from today.


----------



## oneof14

Mo, ugh, sounds like you've been through a lot. Why cant it just work the way it should. If it not one thing its another. Mo, all that you've been through, you will get your take home baby. for some peeps, its takes way, way longer! 

Whatthe, sounds promising!! My bleeding is pretty much the same, so I will just go in tomorrow and see what they say. 

Im on to the next thing to worry about. DH is sick and had a fever yesterday and this morning. I'm worried this may effect his counts. While he has never had an issue with his counts, I've heard this can negatively effect the IVF. Ugh, let the worrying stop. Once I start stimming, he will be on antibiotic, but still Im worried. Talk me off the ledge please!!!

Sept/Lauren, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## septbride

Wow Whatthe, BWH actually checked your progesterone! Amazing! How's it going with the PIO? 

Oneof, I wouldn't worry about DH's sickness. I think it matters how he's feeling at the beginning of the sperm production, which would have been a couple of months ago. And there's always ICSI in case of an emergency. 

Mo, I'm so sorry to hear about your latest setback. I hope they can help you resolve this quickly so you can move on to your next cycle. 

AFM, I'm doing well, thanks. Just dealing with heartburn/nausea/tiredness and hanging on for that ultrasound!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Sept. Everytime I cycled there was always something I had to worry about. I dont want to do that this cycle.


----------



## septbride

I know what you mean. Nothing is straightforward with these cycles, and it's so disheartening because conceiving is supposed to be the most straightforward thing in the world. Hang in there.


----------



## L4hope

Oneof I agree dh's swimmers should be fine. This won't effect them at this point. It's so hard not to worry about everything especially I think after multiple IVF cycles. You question if you've done everything you can to have a successful cycle. Hang in there girl! I'm glad you're going in tomorrow to get checked out. Hoping all is ok and you'll bd good to go. 

Mo as I've already said to you this set back really sucks and is so frustrating!! You are a trooper going through all of this! 

Afm, just a ball of nerves here hoping everything is ok. I feel pretty normal which of course makes me nervous. My boobs are a little sore so I keep poking them. :haha: The only other difference is waking up hungry. I have an ultrasound on Friday but don't think I'll be able to see a heartbeat. But at least it's an appt I guess.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, I did read an article "myths about IVF" and the Dr. quoted in it made an interesting point. She said doing IVF is already putting yourself in the best position to conceive, there is nothing at this point you can do to change the outcome. We are so worried about what we eat, drink should we exercise, etc. But the truth of the matter is, when people conceive naturally, sometimes they are not even aware they are pg, and they dont worry about such things.

Im so awful, I look around me now and see men/woman smoking during, etc and have very unhealthy lifestyles and manage to conceive. I get really mad!!! I live a relatively healthy lifestyle (with the exception of an occasional drink and coffee) and its just not happening. I guess it really is in God's hands.

For example, one of my good friends, drinks, smokes, eats whatever she wants and hardly ever got AF each month and the same age as me (38), managed to get pregnant, naturally, by accident, with a guys she's been dating for 3 months at the time. WTF!?!?! I am still so extremely raw over this. Now, she is due in 4 weeks. its so depressing and sometimes I feel like the TTC Gods are against me for some reason! I want to scream "WHY"!!!!!


Sorry to ramble. I guess its nerves!

Lauren, I undertand completely your being nervous and I hope your next steps are smooth so you can enjoy this pregnany. I wish the same for you Jess.


----------



## L4hope

Rambling completely allowed and valid here!! Don't apologize for it, we all feel ya. I think it's hard not to feel a little bitter towards those who conceive easily or even worse accidentally. I'm not sure if that will ever go away. I know I don't feel as happy for others as I do my BnB girls who have battled to get pregnant. 

Oneof, apparently we were given this challenge because we have the strength and fortitude to endure it. When we come out the other side with our babies we will be more appreciative and loving of the wonderful amazing miracle it truly is to have a baby!! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

You are so right Lauren, that is why we keep fighting!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, I apologize in advance for the crazy, but I'm feeling like I'm already out. I thought I'd been pretty good about not obsessing about symptoms, but today my boobs aren't sore anymore which always signals that AF is on the way. I'm 5dp5dt and I thought I could at least make it to beta without bleeding since I'm on PIO. Its just so freaking frustrating and hard to have hope at this point.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm so sorry you're stuck in the middle of the crappy god-forsaken wait. Have you had any spotting? 

Oneof, it is so incredibly hard to watch people get pregnant without any effort. It's so unfair. I really think this experience changes us forever...I know that I don't identify as much anymore with people who haven't gone through this. As L4 says, we'll appreciate it so much more when it happens for us.


----------



## oneof14

Do not apologize, you have nothing to apologize for! Hang in there Whatthe, you are not out and I've heard so many woman say that they thought they were out because they had no symptoms whatso ever and end up getting a BFP! I have everything crossed for you love!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Oneof. I think I'd feel better if I had no symptoms, instead of having a "symptom" disappear. 

Sept - No spotting yet.


----------



## oneof14

I actually think its common to have symptoms come and go. I know its so frustrating, and its always a wating game!! xoxo


----------



## septbride

I was going to say the same thing. I think symptoms are there to torture us as well...they change every two hours. It definitely sounds like you're still in the game.


----------



## oneof14

I went in today for my CD2 today, although I'm not sure I've reach full bleed as of yet. I have been spotting since Sunday and my nurse said to come in today. I really hope I am good to start stims tonight. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TTB

Hi Ladies,

Hope it is ok for me to join this group :) I recognize some of you from other threads last year.

I have had 4 failed IVF cycles last year, 3 out of the 4 ended up with 1 average embryo all turning out to be a chemical pregnancy. The other cycle we didn't have anything to transfer. I have had pretty much every test under the sun, miscarriage work up, hsg, mri, uterine biopsy and all came back fine.

The doctor is changing up the protocol this time, I used to be on a short protocol but he wants to try a long protocol. He keeps suggesting donor egg which is so hard to digest at 28 years old!

So, i'm hoping this new protocol does the trick. I'm currently taking a few months off, eating healthy and trying not to think about ivf. I should start my down reg drugs in april/may.


----------



## L4hope

It's definitely common for symptoms to come and go. I've heard ladies on here say it often. I really thought I was going to get a bfn and that AF was on her way. I think it's hard not to expect the negative when you've gotten it so many times before. Hang in there Whatthe! I hope you get pleasantly surprised! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Welcome ttb, sorry you are going through so much heartache! I think DE is a tough pill to swallow at any age. I hope that you have a good response with the change in protocol. 

Oneof hoping you get good news today!!


----------



## whattheiveff

TTB - So sorry you have to join us but hopefully this thread can give you the support you need. Best of luck with the new protocol...keep us posted!

Oneof - Hoping you can get this show on the road today!


----------



## oneof14

TTB, I am so sorry you've been through so much. Dont know where we all get the strength. I hope this is the protocol that works for you.

AFM, I start tonight, I am super,super nervous and I just hope it goes as smooth as it can. They started me on 300iu of gonal-F and 150 iu of Menopur. I dont mind Dr. Davis being this aggresive right off the bat, I just hope I respond positively.


----------



## whattheiveff

Yay Oneof! Congratulations on getting started. Good luck...we're all rooting for you!


----------



## L4hope

So glad you get to start tonight oneof(btw what's your first name?). Starting stims is exciting and nerve wracking all at once. When do you have your first monitoring appt?


----------



## septbride

Yay oneof, that's great that you're getting started!!


----------



## oneof14

Lauren, my name is Patricia. I am just concerned cause my DH went to the doctor and he may have the flu (as if I didnt have enough to worry about). When I spoke to my nurse, she didnt seem concerned, but I just sent an email to my doctor. He is supposed to start doxy tonight, I pray they let us continue. My DH's Dr even said to him, you should tell you RE that you have a temp! AND, so it begins. I need some prayers ladies!!!


----------



## septbride

Sending you good relaxing vibes and hope your hubby feels better. I do think they'll let you continue. To be honest, my clinic never seems the slightest bit concerned about my husband...I think he could have shown up with an arm hanging off and they wouldn't mind as long as he could err...produce a specimen. Try not to worry, love!


----------



## L4hope

Oh no Patricia! That's definitely not what you needed! Hope and prayers that your doctor will say everything's still ok to proceed. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Nice Jess! A little levity to the situation always helps!!


----------



## oneof14

Dr said we are good go! One hurdle down! I go back on Saturday for b/w only! Now, I have to nurse my DH!

Jess, hysterical! Thank you for that!


----------



## L4hope

:wohoo: Shots shots shots shots for you! Hope dh feels better soon and tell him to keep it to himself!


----------



## MoBaby

L4 gl tomorrow!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lauren! Will do! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks girls. I'm so anxious I can't even stand it!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck today L4!

Oneof - How did shots go last night? Hope your husband is feeling better!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, shots went fine thanks for asking, I've never had to take gonal-f before, so I hope we did it correctly. Hubby is feeling better thank God, no fever since yesterday afternoon.

How are you doing? 5 more days, I have everthing crossed for you!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

I always liked the Gonal F....I enjoy the clicking. Haha. I will be SHOCKED if I even make it to beta, but thanks so much for your well wishes, I certainly need them!


----------



## oneof14

I can never wait for beta date, I've always had to be prepared for whatever. Maybe this time around, I will!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, I took an HPT yesterday and it was negative so I was able to go in for beta today. Negative as expected. I guess my next step is meeting with Dr. Davis on March 18 and also starting the adoption process. After 3 fresh IVFs, I find it very hard to believe that my body can get pregnant. Its so discouraging, especially because I'm totally open to DE and would prefer it over adoption, but I just need some sort of certainty and DE can't provide that. Feeling pretty sad.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I am so so sorry! Dr. Davis is awesome and I am sure he will give you a protocol that works for you. Its not easy to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

I'm so sorry Whatthe :hugs: This process is so hard and can be very discouraging. I hope that your doctor can give you some answers and hope for what's next. Maybe you need a different protocol or maybe de will be a good option for you. Don't count yourself out yet! See what your doctor says. I know nothing will make you feel better right now but we are thinking of you and I still have hope for you! :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks ladies.

Oneof - Do you know if Cornell uses embryoscope in their lab? The main reason I want to use a different clinic is to see if my embryos do better with a more cutting edge lab. Also, I know its an amazing clinic, but I was surprised that their SART success rates are in the 44% range for women under 35. Did Dr. Davis talk at all about that? I'm just getting nervous about the reality of cycling out of town and want to make sure its the right decision.


----------



## oneof14

I promised myself that I would take everyday as they come while stimming. However, today, after 4 days of stims, I had a u/s that showed l. 11 and r. 10 with 4 or 5 smaller follices (he didnt give me measurements). Now, I know its early, but I am so concerned about the lead follices. Someone please help shed some light.


----------



## oneof14

whattheiveff said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Oneof - Do you know if Cornell uses embryoscope in their lab? The main reason I want to use a different clinic is to see if my embryos do better with a more cutting edge lab. Also, I know its an amazing clinic, but I was surprised that their SART success rates are in the 44% range for women under 35. Did Dr. Davis talk at all about that? I'm just getting nervous about the reality of cycling out of town and want to make sure its the right decision.

Not sure what they use in their lab, but I will ask my nurse when she calls today. Dr. Davis didnt really discuss his success rats, I suppose because I never asked. Totally understand your being nervous and I believe Dr. Davis does phone consultations, that might me easier for you instead of traveling initially to NYC and see what he has to say.

I really didnt do my due diligence, other than what I've read about Cornell in general and everything I've read was positive.


----------



## septbride

So sorry, Whatthe. The whole thing stinks. A new lab could change everything and Dr. Davis certainly sounds like the guy to see.


----------



## septbride

Oneof, do you mean you have 11 follicles on one side and 10 on the other?! That's amazing. I'm not totally sure about the lead follicles but in my cycles I had some that were bigger and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## oneof14

Sorry, I should have clarified. I have 2 dominate follices one @ 11 and 1 @ 10 and 5 or 6 smaller. I am concerned that the smaller ones wont catch up. Dr. Davis didnt seem concerned and obv. we have to wait for my b/w to come back. PLEASE STOP STRESSING PATRICIA.


----------



## L4hope

What you said Patricia, no need to stress! If your doc isn't concerned than you shouldn't be either. They have time to catch up and be ready to go for ER. :)

Jess when is your ultrasound? Hope it all goes well and you see a beautiful little heartbeat in there!


----------



## septbride

Oh, sorry oneof...I guess I should have realized that since you're on Day 4 of stims! That's good that Dr. Davis isn't concerned. Like Lauren says, you have time for things to even out. 

Thanks, L4! My u/s is at 2:45. It was at 12:45 but they pushed me back, doh! Anyway, not long now. When is your next checkup?


----------



## oneof14

OMG. Sept so excited for your u/s today.


----------



## L4hope

How dare they push you back!! I can't wait to hear how things go. My next appt is Friday so ill be wishing the week away.


----------



## oneof14

Lauren & Jess, how are you feeling?


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for asking Patricia. I'm feeling nervous and anxious but trying to take deep breaths and be as calm as I can. I'm just ready to see a heartbeat. I've made it thus far once before but the little one had a low heartbeat that disappeared the following week. So this part is just really nerve wracking hoping that this time ill have a good strong heartbeat. And of course I really feel pretty normal which naturally makes me more nervous. Other than my boobs being a little sore and kinda tired, I don't feel any different. I guess with infertility and loss it just changes everything even during pregnancy. No more blissful ignorance!


----------



## oneof14

Lauren, I understand your concern and it so hard to be positive because of past dissapointment. But, I feel this is your take home baby!!


----------



## septbride

Patricia, how did today's blood work look? Hope everything is moving along nicely. 

I feel pretty good, thanks for asking! Tired and nauseous (I had vanilla pudding for dinner), but extremely relieved that the u/s shows things are on track.

Lauren, not long now until you'll see a heartbeat. All these different periods of waiting are so nerve-wracking.


----------



## oneof14

Yay, so excited to here your bean is on track!! love it!

AFM, I go back tomorrow for b/w & u/s - hoping they see more follices. This sh*t is so nerve racking. I start ganerlix tonight.


----------



## MoBaby

Glad your baby is right on track septbride!! 
Patricia Im sure your scan will be great :) IVF is so freaking nerve wrecking! I hate it!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Mo! I went to acupunture tonight and told her, lets get this show on the road!!

How are you holding up? I'm sorry about you most recent delay, it's so frustrating.


----------



## MoBaby

Holding up. Tired of waiting. Not really interested in much outside of wanting to be pg and im trying to just let go of it but I can't. Delays really stink and in mentally trying to prepare myself for the lining to still be messed up in a couple weeks that way I'm not disappointed. I'm used to bad things always happening to me as I've never had anything easy in life. I'm Hoping no more delays but not counting on it :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck tomorrow Oneof! I'm sure more follies will show up, but if they haven't try not to get discouraged. I only had 6 follies up until my last monitoring appointment and I went from 6 to 12 overnight!


----------



## oneof14

Aw Mo, I'm sorry for what you've been through. Life is so unfair and as much and you try to be positive, there is always something in your head that says, wait a minute, why am I setting myself up for disappointment. Funny, all my IVFs I worried so much about everything, I never stopped to think, hey this might actually work. I completely understand your feeling dissapointed and I pray that your lining is perfect and ready for your FET at your next visit.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks whatthe, I'm thinking of you today.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Did you have another monitoring appointment yesterday or today? If so how did it go?

AFM, I ended up staying home from work both Tuesday and Wednesday. I just couldn't quite get it together. I wish I could just accept the fact that I might not be able to get pregnant, but I'm not there yet. I know if in a couple of years we end up with an adopted baby that I will be so happy and grateful, but right now I'm just devastated. Even though I have DOR, each cycle we've had at least 1 really good embryo to put back, and yet none have stuck. I worry that my body just doesn't want to be pregnant, and moving on to DE would just cause more heartbreak if thats the case. It feels like everyone else is on Planet Earth and I'm on Planet I Can't Have a Baby and Nobody Can Tell Me Why. Ugh, sorry for the pity party and rambling. I have another question for you ladies....has anyone heard of myeggbank? It was started at RBA in Atlanta and its pretty amazing. A clinic in my area just started participating and are 10 for 10 of completed cycles right now. Its basically a frozen egg bank of pre-screened, college educated women who donate their eggs and then they're frozen via vitrification. For around $17K you get 6 mature eggs, ICSI, FET, monitoring, etc. and the overall success rates are 65%-70% since 2010. Just curious if anyone knew anything about it?


----------



## MoBaby

:hugs: whatthe. Know how you feel as my dr doesn't know why I mc or why cycles didn't take. We all deserve our babies and it's not fair :(


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I am so sorry and you are more than entitled to have a pity party. I feel exactly the same way, as far as feeling my body just not wanting to be pregnant, when everyone in the world around you is getting pregnant You know you have it bad when even reading that a celebrity is pregnant can put you in a deep depression. Just take time and grieve, it sux especially when there really is no explanation. It really is hard to think next steps, I refuse to think I am there yet. I am scared to even entertain the thought of not being able to have our own biological children. 

I've not heard of myeggbank, but it sound very interesting w/a very high success rate. 

Are you keeping your consultation with Dr. Davis? If so, are you doing it via telephone or in person. 

Im giving you a virtual tight hug right now!!! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

AFM, Ive been moitoring all week, they really dont say much other than I do have follices growing and my E2 levels have been on track. I learned not to ask any questions and go with the flow. Knowledge in my case is not power, its a whole bunch of worry and fear. 

This morning the dr doing the monitoring said maybe another 2 more days before they are rip enough to trigger. I am praying that all goes smooth and that we get a decent amount of embryos and maybe, just maybe 1 to freeze. 

I've been keeping occupied by work and so tired to think about anything when I get home, as I've been getting on a 5:30 am bus in order for me to get to the hospital by 6:30 am for moniotring. Im keeping my fingers crossed and praying my body reacts as it should.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks for letting me vent ladies. You're the only ones who understand.

Oneof - Yes, I'm definitely keeping my appointment with Dr. Davis on March 18 and we're doing it in person. I want to see the clinic and get a feel for how things operate. Unless I really don't like him (which I'm sure won't happen) the plan will be to cycle there 1 more time with my own eggs, but it will probably have to wait until August since I have so many weddings this Spring/Summer that I'm already committed to going to. In the meantime, we are meeting with an adoption agency this sunday and getting the ball rolling with that. Lastly, if this 4th cycle doesn't work (and I have no frozen embryos), and they still think that nothing is wrong with my uterus/ability to carry a pregnancy, we will try DE once. And then obviously if that doesn't work we will proceed with adoption. I truly love the idea of adoption, I'm just not ready to give up my dream of experiencing pregnancy. My hope is that if 4 fresh IVFs and a DE cycle don't work, I will be able to move on to adoption without any regret.

Also, I think its great that you're not finding out too much about your follicles during this process. I'm definitely going to try that next time. The more we know, the more we worry and its just not worth it.


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe no one can truly understand this process unless you experience it. I'm sure we've all taken "sick" days to try and cope with the reality of another failed cycle. I know I sure have. You have every right to vent and feel frustrated and cheated. :hugs: 

The thought of not having your biological child and experiencing pregnancy is a dreaded thought. But, you are not there yet and I'm hoping you have a great consult next week. Sometimes a change in clinics makes a big difference. I'm not familiar with the DE program you were mentioning but sounds very good if you would need to go that route. Thinking of you girl and sending more big bear hugs! :hugs:

Oneof I also agree that information absolutely leads to more worry and increased googling! I don't often ask for more specifics than they offer for that reason. You're getting so close to ER! Fingers crossed for some beautiful embies soon!!


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry, Whatthe. There is no rhyme or reason to any of this. It's good that you are looking forward and have a plan in place already. I know DE doesn't offer certainty, but if they have ruled out uterine problems, then it could give you very good odds. Anyway, take care of yourself and hopefully Dr. Davis can figure this out.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! I've been lurking, but haven't been good about posting lately. 

One, I think going with the flow is a good plan. This process is so stressful as it is, it's nice to have one less thing to worry about. 

What, I think you have a pretty good plan in place. I hope your upcoming appointment goes well.

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

As for me, AF finally arrived. Dr said it could be up to 6 weeks from last beta (Feb 14), so I was pretty glad when it arrived on the first. Bad news is we still have to wait for another cycle before we can begin FET. So we're looking at end of April, start of May before we can get started. :(. I hate the thought of waiting that long. Plus, doing the FET in May wont be real convenient because it's the end of the school year for us, and that month is pretty stressful. But, I'll take inconvenience over having to wait longer!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I'm so happy you are keeping your appointment with Dr. Davis and have a plan. I truly believe I am in the best place and if it fails, i know I did all I can. I think your plan sounds great.


----------



## septbride

How are you ladies doing? Oneof, are you getting close to trigger?


----------



## oneof14

Hey Sept. I just got back from my retrieval, they got 10 eggs. They didn't tell me how many are mature etc. I'm just so happy that this portion is over, now tomorrow is another big day. For some reason my fert rate hasn't been that great, but I'm hoping with the co-culture, it's better this time around. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

YAY! 10 eggies!! FX for a bunch of embryos! Are you having ICSI done? How are you feeling?


----------



## septbride

Wow, 10 eggs, that's awesome! Fingers crossed for a great fert report. I'm sure the co-culture will help things along. Hope you're resting up and enjoying some special treats. 

All fine here, thanks. Tired and nauseous, but not complaining!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Patricia, ten eggs is great!! Fingers crossed you get a good fert report tomorrow! Hope dh is taking good care of you waiting on you hand and foot!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - 10 eggs is awesome! Hoping you got some good drugs for today/tomorrow and that you get a great fert report!


----------



## oneof14

MoBaby said:


> YAY! 10 eggies!! FX for a bunch of embryos! Are you having ICSI done? How are you feeling?

Thanks Mo, not sure about ICSI, my previous RE did one round with and one round without and he said I had much better results without it. Not sure what the new RE is going to do.


----------



## oneof14

whattheiveff said:


> Oneof - 10 eggs is awesome! Hoping you got some good drugs for today/tomorrow and that you get a great fert report!

Thank you. I did get some good drugs and much needed sleep, I've been waking up at 5 am for almost a week straight for monitoring. I came home and went to sleep at 12:30 and woke up at 3:45, lol.


----------



## oneof14

L4hope said:


> Yay Patricia, ten eggs is great!! Fingers crossed you get a good fert report tomorrow! Hope dh is taking good care of you waiting on you hand and foot!

Thanks Lauren, I'm praying for a good fert report with a good amount of embies. So nervous. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lucie73821

One- ten eggs is fabulous! Fingers crossed for a great fertilization report!


----------



## L4hope

oneof14 said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Yay Patricia, ten eggs is great!! Fingers crossed you get a good fert report tomorrow! Hope dh is taking good care of you waiting on you hand and foot!
> 
> Thanks Lauren, I'm praying for a good fert report with a good amount of embies. So nervous. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I hope so too! Ugh every step is just so nerve wracking!! Glad you have gotten some much needed rest. I'm feeling pretty good, just been very tired and the past couple days constantly hungry. Of course the nervous Nellie in me just wants to see another good ultrasound. I'm not sure the worrying will ever stop! :dohh:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lucie, holding my breathe for until tomorrow.

Lauren, sounds like you're doing well. When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## L4hope

Next ultrasound is next Monday, 3/18. Still poking my boobs and checking my undies..but so far so good.


----------



## oneof14

Lauren, you are so funny!! Cant wait until the 18th!!


----------



## L4hope

Know, and don't get me wrong I'm elated but I think I'll feel a bit more comfortable once I get through the first tri. 

Can't wait to hear your fert results today!!


----------



## septbride

Good luck with your fert report today, Oneof!


----------



## oneof14

So we have 6 embryos. Transfer is on Friday (they always do a 3 day transfer w/co-culture). I need prayers that the embies are top notch. So nervous!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - 6 out of 10 embryos is wonderful news! I know you're nervous, but I'm sure you'll have several to choose from at your transfer. Do you know how many you can put back?


----------



## L4hope

Yay Patricia that's a great fert report! :wohoo: One step at a time, I'm sure you'll have some great embies to put on board Friday! And yes how many will you transfer?


----------



## oneof14

Thanks whatthe, last we spoke w/Dr. Davis, he said they can transfer as many as 5 (based on age and grade of the embies). He said because at my age, 1 in 5 embys are normal. That is why he doesnt push the PGD testing.

I am hoping to put in 3 the most, but really I am hoping for 1 or 2 really, really good ones!

You have your appt w/Dr Davis on Monday? Im looking foward to hearing how that goes.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lauren, I really dont know how many I will transfer, I'll have to sit down with the dr and see what they think. I hope we have some good ones to choose from!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Yes, our appointment is at 10:30 on Monday. While I'm not expecting to get any answers, I am excited to meet with him and hear what he recommends. Interestingly enough, I just got my cycle review letter from my current clinic and they are recommending the exact same protocol as last time if I were to cycle with them again. While I agree that I had my best response yet, I find it a little unnerving that they haven't suggested any additional testing to find out if maybe my body is rejecting the embryos. At 31 years old (30 when I did my first 2 IVFs), it seems unusual that none of our embryos would take. At this point, we've transferred 6 embryos and at least 3 were really good. On a different note, was your retrieval experience good (relatively on time, nurses nice, etc.)?


----------



## oneof14

I understand the feeling, same with my old clinic, they didnt offer any explanation as to why I had 2 failed IVF's. They wanted to do the mirco-dose lupron if I were to cycle with them again. I feel like at this point they've tried all the rest, might as well try the last one.

Dr. Davis didnt suppress me at all, hoping that I get more eggs (which i did get 2 more). Although 6 embies are great, I thought with the co-culture I would have thought more would fertilize. I hope that when I go for the transfer, the quality of embryos are better, although they werent awful at my old clinic.

As far as retrieval, it was different from my old RE. We got to the IVF suite in the hospital and was asked to change in hopital clothing and wait in the waiting room with about 6 other women who are also there for ER. One Dr. does all the ER's for that day. I was happy that Dr. Davis did all ER yesterday. 

They are very well organzied but it acutally was like an assembly line of woman going in and getting wheeled out of the OR. We had to be there at 7:30, dont know why since my DH had a 9:45 am appt to produce his sample. I think we all had to be there at the same time, despite what time we are actually scheduled for retrivel. Also, in the recovery room, I had to ask how my eggs were retrived and I didnt see Dr. Davis other than the 2 mins in the OR. I had to wait until about 10:00 for my actual retrival, so I cant tell you if they were on-time or not.

Despite all of that, the staff was great and the entire retrieval process took literally 30 mins from lights out until I was ready to leave. I dont have any complaints!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Thanks for answering my questions about the clinic/Dr. D. I know I'll see for myself soon enough, but its always helpful to hear feedback from actual patients. Also, I'm sure you know better than I do, but I was under the impression that the benefit of co-culture was that it improved the development/quality of the embryos AFTER fertilization, so instead of growing in a random lab media, they were growing in a media that resembled your uterus. Either way, 60% fertilization rate is really great...I always thought RE's hoped for 50% or better. Best of luck on Friday!


----------



## septbride

Oneof, six embryos is awesome! 

Whatthe, good luck with Dr. Davis!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, anytime, I am here to help! You are absolutely accurate about co-culture and the quality of embies. I should just shut up and be happy, but the fear always manages to come into play!


----------



## Lucie73821

Oneof-congrats on the 6 embryos! :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lucie! I read your journal and I'm happy AF showed, sorry you have to wait another cycle before FET.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - How are you feeling? What time is your transfer tomorrow? Thinking of you!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Whatthe, I am feeling good, still tired from all the monitoring last week. Im scheduled for transfer at 1:45pm tomorrow. I'm going to acupunture at 10:30 am and maybe after. 

I am so scared about tomorrow and the 2ww, it honestly is the worst. I keep telling myself it will all be OK no matter the outcome, but if only I can believe it. I asked my DH for the 10,000x if he will be disappointed in me if I get another BFN. He no longer aswers me, as he has responded already that I am crazy. He only says he worries about how I am going to react, cause he cant stand to see me so sad. 

I know you totally understand the feeling. I just feel so helpless. I know its seems weird that I feel down and out now even before transfer, but I can help it.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - I totally know the feeling. Its all such a rollercoaster. Are you going to try to keep busy/distracted during the 2WW? Have you heard of Circle & Bloom fertility meditations? You can download it on your IPOD and I actually really liked it...it was one of the only things that relaxed me. Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I have not heard of it, but I will certainly look for it now. Yes, I am trying to keep myself busy, but its hard, you know. I thank you and I will post as soon as I can.


----------



## L4hope

Thinking of you Patricia! Hope transfer went well. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Cant wait to hear things Patricia!!! :) FX for you!! Now the wait! EEK


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, just got back from my transfer and it went well. We transferred 3 8-cell embryos. The doctor said they are beautiful. I'm not required on bedrest, which is good because I think too much when I am. Tomorrow going to get my hair and nails done and we are going to dinner tomorrow night. I feel better than I have from my previous transfers. They are still watching the other 3 embryos, so well see if I have any frosties, I'm not holding my breath.

Right now, I'm resting and ordering in and praying.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lucie73821

Glad it went well one!!!

Got my detailed protocol yesterday. I will start BC on cd 1. Baseline is scheduled for April 24. Transfer will be May 16th. It feels great having actual dates! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## oneof14

Yay Lucie that's great, it is nice to have a actual plan, so you can see the light at the end of the tunnel and that is your pregnancy and take home baby.


----------



## septbride

Oooh oneof, that all sounds so good! Ordering in and praying sounds pretty perfect as well. Well done.


----------



## L4hope

Patricia glad to hear transfer went well!! Sounds like you have a great day planned for tomorrow. Hope and pray this is your cycle! :hugs:

Lucie that's great you have a plan in place!


----------



## whattheiveff

Awesome news Oneof! Looks like coculture really helped! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## oneof14

Thank you ladies. 

Whatthe, I said the same thing to my DH about co-culture. I was so happy to hear the Dr say that we have 3 beautiful 8-cells embryos. I was also happy that they made the decision for me. He didn't give me an options, which is good for me. It certainly was a huge difference to my previous cycles.

I can't wait to hear about your consult with Dr. Davis on Monday. Curious to see what you think of him and Cornell.


----------



## MoBaby

Wow!! 3 embryos!! Ready for triplets lol :) congrat on pupo!!!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, not ready for triplets at all, lol. The thought scares me. With my age (38) I expected to transfer more. My dr said some transfer 5 :saywhat:


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, good luck with your consult tomorrow!!


----------



## oneof14

I just got a call from Cornell and they were able to freeze 2 of my embryos. Yay!


----------



## L4hope

Patricia that's excellent news! Yay frozen peas!! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lauren, I feel good, well I feel nothing actually. I am trying so hard to forget about everything. I pray I am, but will find out officially in a week from today!


----------



## L4hope

Nothing is good, I still don't feel much. Keep yourself busy this week. I really hope you get good news next Tuesday!


----------



## septbride

Great news!! What a relief to have some in the bank...for next time!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - That is amazing news that they were able to freeze 2!!! You must be thrilled. Have you ever had any to freeze previously? Hope you're taking it easy but also staying distracted! Haha.

AFM, I had my consult yesterday with Dr. Davis. I couldn't have been more impressed with him and the clinic in general. My husband is VERY hard to impress and he totally agreed. We had an APA panel done for immunology issues, I need to get an HSG, Husband is having his sperm tested for DNA fragmentation, I'll need to go back down for the endo biopsy for coculture, and then we'll be good to go. Honestly, I'm really hoping they find something with the APA test or the HSG that could explain why we haven't been successful. If everything comes back normal, we'll still do our last cycle there, but its hard to be hopeful that our outcome will be different (although the coculture stuff is pretty compelling). Anyway, he is suggesting the same protocol as my old clinic, except he'd do a dual HCG/Lupron trigger in hopes of getting more mature eggs. As far as timing, I'm hoping to squeeze in a cycle in June, but given all the weddings I'm in this summer, it will probably have to wait until August. I really hate having to wait that long, because I kind of see this last cycle as something I need to do before I can get started with DE or adoption. The good news is I can do an "out of town start" so hopefully I won't have to be in NYC for more than a week or so. Sorry for the information overload!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I am so happy you liked Dr. Davis and Cornell. He does know his sh*t and im sure he was very prepared for your consult. I too had to do an HSG with Dr. Davis and it literally took 10 mins (I did it on my lunch hour). My DH did the DNA fragmentation test at my previous clinic in Sept so we didnt have to repeat it. I can not say enough good things about Dr. Davis and truly hope and pray we both get our BFP at Cornell!!

I have never had any frosties before and I think it all has to do with the co-culture (although my acupunturist says its the herbal tea she prescribed), I was shocked and thrilled when they called to tell me.


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! I have been following/stalking you silently, but wanted to just chime in and say CONGRATS oneof on being pupo with triplets :) I am keeping everything crossed for you that the third time is a charm for you as well ;) And yay on having 2 frosties!

Hope all you other girls are doing good :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay for frosties!!! That's exciting!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing!

Oneof - I've been thinking about you a lot...hope the triplets are getting cozy in there!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Whatthe, I've been doing good up until today. This morning I'm feeling cramping just like AF is about to show up. I guess will find out of Tuesday. Obv. very nervous!

How are you? I am hoping you are living life and having fun before your next cycle at Cornell.


----------



## septbride

Hang in there, oneof! Cramping could mean anything.


----------



## oneof14

Sept, I keep telling myself that, but I'm not convincing, lol.


----------



## septbride

I understand. This is the hardest part!


----------



## whattheiveff

Ugh, the wait is the worst, but like Sept said, cramping can mean anything. I know its driving you crazy though. Hang in there....are you planning to test early?

AFM, its really hitting me hard that this next cycle will be the end of the road for us with my own eggs. Its almost like I don't want to let myself be happy about anything because I don't want to deal with the fall out again if this doesn't work. Of course I know thats ridiculous and we should all take whatever joy we can find and run with it. I'm hoping I'll get there with a little more time. My husband and I are going away next weekend for Easter and having some spa time which I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## oneof14

I completely understand what you are saying. I am always excited to start, but never fails, during the 2ww I get so scared and depressed, its just so frustrating. You almost feel like WTF is going on with me, they put good embryos in WTF am I not getting pregnant. I totally convinced myself after my transfer that this will work, about 2 days later, I got the that if's going on. 

I am not planning on testing early. I dont even have the desire, I am so afraid I'll be looking at the "not pregnant" again on the stick which I can not handle it. Not sure how I will handle it if I get the negative over the phone while at work yet (come to think of it, a positive while at work).. just really praying for a miracle.


----------



## whattheiveff

We're right there with you and hope that Tuesday brings you great news!


----------



## oneof14

The trip involving as spa sounds wonderful, enjoy every minute of your trip and your DH


----------



## whattheiveff

Thinking of you Oneof! Only 1 more day. How are you holding up?


----------



## oneof14

Im freaking out! Im so so scared to find out and I feel NOTHING, no cramping anymore, NOTHING, what does this mean. I keep thinking how can I have HCG in me when I feel nothing. I guess we will find out tomorrow. I will say this, I am so not fun to be around, not sure if its irritibility or nerves or both, but I am a raging bi*ch! 

How are you?


----------



## Lucie73821

Got my fingers crossed for tomorrow one!!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lucie!


----------



## whattheiveff

We've all been there! At least you'll know for sure tomorrow. Does it make you feel any less anxious to have 2 frosties? I've never had any frozen and I would imagine it takes a teeny, tiny bit of pressure off, but I could be way off base.


----------



## Lucie73821

whattheiveff said:


> We've all been there! At least you'll know for sure tomorrow. Does it make you feel any less anxious to have 2 frosties? I've never had any frozen and I would imagine it takes a teeny, tiny bit of pressure off, but I could be way off base.

I know after the hell of this past cycle, having our frosties provided a bit of reassurance. Sure it still really hurt, but it did help I knowing we wouldn't have to go through a full cycle on our next try. I hope that made sense....


----------



## oneof14

Yes, it feels a little better to have the assurances of frosties, but it doesnt erase the fact that Im not getting pregnant. My sister said she would carry my baby(ies) if I needed her to. If this doesnt work, should I transfer them to her? This are some of the questions I need to ask Dr. Davis. I really hope I dont have to ask these questions, but Its on my mind.

So, I need to vent a little, Saturday night I had dinner w/my friends of ours, DH's friend and wife (who has a 3 yr old daugther..naturally) and we got into talkin about homes and I said that we havent really decided what we want because if I cant have children why do we want a big house with so many rooms. She proceeded to say, I dont like that you say that, there are other options and I said yes I know this and went on to say that adoption is not for us, etc. She said to me well you dont want kids that bad then. My mouth was wide open at the judgement I was getting from someone who has had no issues conceiving. I didnt know what to say and I found myself defending myself. I can not beleive what people have to say when they havent gone though it themselves. Its unreal!


----------



## whattheiveff

Wow Oneof. Just wow. Good for you for not throwing a drink in her face (or worse)! I know that the people who say these hurtful things aren't bad people, and more often than not they just don't realize how painful their words are. But at some point, they need to be held accountable! Ugh. I'm sorry you had to deal with that.

That is a lovely offer from your sister, although obviously a bit premature. Hoping you don't need to take her up on it.

On a related note, I've been thinking A LOT about DE, and wondering if I might just do that for my next cycle instead of going through this a 4th time. RBA in Atlanta has a 5 cycle guarantee program that is VERY attractive and their success rates are 65-70%. I'm a crying mess pretty much every day and I just don't want to live like this anymore. Having a baby with my DNA is becoming less important...I just want a baby. My husband really wants to try one more time, but I just don't know if I'm strong enough. Of course, I still suspect there might be a problem with me getting pregnant/carrying a pregnancy so who knows if DE would be a magic bullet.


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, has Dr. Davis mention DE to you? I truly believe that if you do the co-culture with Cornell you will get better results with your embryos? 

I do understand you wanting to be proactive in thinking about all your options. I know the dissapointment of going through the entire IVF cycle (or several) and spending all that moneyand going through all that IVf entails for nothing . These decisions obv. are not easy.


----------



## michelle01

One - Thinking about you and wishing you all the best tomorrow! I am sorry that you had to have someone judge you like that; people who do not go through infertility just don't seem to understand how hard it is and how bad we all want this! FX'ed for a great beta tomorrow ;)

Whatthe - I know a few that are going the DE route, and one who just got amazing betas from it (hockey). I know they started a thread for it too. I hope everything works out for you; going through full cycles is very emotional and wearing on anyone :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Dr. Davis did not mention DE to me. When I brought it up to him he said he wouldn't recommend it as a next step, but thinks its a good option if my 4th IVF cycle was unsuccessful. I agree with you that the co-culture will probably get us more high quality looking embryos. My fear is that they're chromosomally abnormal, so I could end up doing a fresh transfer and possibly a frozen transfer which is only going to prolong the inevitable. I don't mean to sound overly negative, I'm just trying to be realistic so I can make the best decision for our (small) family.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michele, I am praying the 3rd time is a charm like you! People should just shut their mouths to things they know nothing about. I know they dont mean any harm, but why be so judgemental on things you know nothing about. I guess her approach was just wrong!

Whatthe, you are not being negative, you are thinking about all your options and of course want to make the best decision for you and your family. I fear the embryo being chromosonally abnorma as welll, but you are young and something that I wouldnt worry about just yet!


----------



## oneof14

Ladies, I am extremely devastated right now, I just went to the BR and when I wipped there was a brownish spotting, I've lost all hope! :cry:


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - I know how discouraging that can be, but brown spotting isn't necessarily a bad thing. I'm still hoping for you!


----------



## MoBaby

brown isnt bad always. A lot of ivfers spot! Keep your chin up! Its not over!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Keep the faith one! Brown isn't always bad!


----------



## whattheiveff

Be strong and good luck today Oneof!!


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about you today one! Brown spotting is not a bad thing either; I know it is hard not to read into things, but I am still hopeful for you :)


----------



## MoBaby

One: thinking of you today!! REALLY fx for you :) :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Got the call!! OMG!!! OMG!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:

HCG 209!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

oneof14 said:


> Got the call!! OMG!!! OMG!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> HCG 209!!!

Amazing!!! Massive congrats!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congratulations!!! AMAZING news! So, so happy for you and your husband!


----------



## oneof14

Thank you ladies! Im still concerned about the spotting and cramping I have, but the nurse said that its completely normal. I just hope it goes away! I fear because I had a chemical pregnancy and I just cant take that devastation again! So I know its extremely early to get excited.


----------



## michelle01

OMG OMG OMG....I am soooooo happy for you :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:

This is it, you are PREGNANT!!!! I am soooo excited for you; THIRD TIME IS A CHARM :winkwink:

How many DPT are you? Will you have another beta in 2 days?


----------



## septbride

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am THRILLED for you! This is amazing news! I know it's hard not to worry this early on, but remember that every hour, every day that little bean gets stronger.

So so happy for you, Patricia!! And boy, did you earn this! 

:hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Thank you so much ladies. I am sitting at my desk at work, wanting to run out of here and share my new with the world. LOL, Obv. we are not telling anyone until we are at least 12 wks. I just continue to pray everyday. 

Michele, today I am 11dp3dt.


----------



## michelle01

That is a GREAT number for 14DPO! Sounds like you have your sticky bean! You truly deserve this.


----------



## oneof14

I go back on Thursday for another beta. Please bean or beans stick!!!


----------



## septbride

Agreed, that's a good high number for 14dpo! :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Congrats! Great beta for 14dpo!! So happy for you!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi ladies, I'm looking for some advice, but first..Oneof14: congrats on your BFP. I understand the caution but I pray this is your time!

I had my first IVF a year ago. I became hyperstimulated and my embryos all had to be frozen. I had nine embryos. The first FET ended in a very early mc. the second time, the clinic called the morning of the transfer to tell us not to come in, none of the three remaining embryos survived the thaw.

Jan '13 we were put on three weeks of bcp to try and keep my estrogen from skyrocketing again. It worked too well, the cycle was cancelled due to poor response.

Here we go again! I am on day five of stims (no bcp beforehand) and after four days my estrogen jumped from 400 to 800. They're worried I will continue to keep climbing. 
Here's my question: other than lots of coconut water, is there anything else I can do to keep my estrogen level down???

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today one ;)

Blessed - Sorry for what you have been through!!! I wish I could answer your question; I never had that problem, mine seemed to be my E2 never getting high enough. Did they lower your stimming dosage or try different meds to help? I really hope this works this time for you :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Blessed - I'm like Michelle, I am a slow/low responder so there was never a threat of OHSS. I've heard other ladies say they were told to drink LOTS of gatorade and also eat a lot of protein. Good luck!

Oneof - Good luck today!


----------



## septbride

Blessed, unfortunately I'm no help either, I'm also a low responder. It was a struggle to get my E2 over 1400 for trigger. I've heard that salty foods are good, though -- seems like ladies go for pizza, etc. after ER. Presumably they dial back the meds when you stim so quickly? 

Oneof, hoping for a great doubling beta today!!


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you ladies! The clinic said there's nothing I can do but take it easy but they are still planning for a fresh transfer which is definitely our goal. My estrogen is now 1036 and I'm still following the same pattern of rise we'll just have to see. The last few days last time my estrogen went from 1,000 to 6300 in three days. They've lowered my stim meds, fingers crossed!


----------



## michelle01

Hopefully the lowering of the meds will help :) And they are aware that this has happened in the past, so they can monitor you a little closer. Good luck; let us know how things turn out for you!


----------



## oneof14

Blessed I agree with the other ladies about salty food and water. I've also heard Gatorade is good to drink to avoid OHSS. I hope they find the meds that work for you so your E2 levels don't get too high. Good luck.

AFM, got my levels back, at 13dp3dt hcg 474. She said its a beautiful rise. I go back again on Tuesday for blood and Thursday the u/s. still very nervous, just want them to see what they should next week.

Happy Easter to all who celebrate!


----------



## MoBaby

One that's fantastic!!! Yay!! So happy this is it for you!


----------



## michelle01

WOOHOO one!! That is a fantastic number :happydance: When I was 13dp5dt (just 2 days past where you are now) my level was at 610, so you are doing great!!! I am so happy for you!! Is your DH excited?


----------



## whattheiveff

Yay Oneof! Great news!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, Mo & Whatthe, My DH is super excited but we refuse to discuss it. I just can't believe it's real yet. I seriously don't feel much other than sore boobs. Am I supposed to "feel" anything else? I've been POAS since Tuesday just to be sure.


----------



## michelle01

I had a few weeks were I felt literally nothing! But that is so normal, so don't stress about that, however easier said then done. You are pregnant!! :) And when you see that next week on the u/s it will become VERY clear then. And then time seems to fly. Enjoy every minute of this; this is your time!!


----------



## septbride

That's great news! Not sure you would really be feeling much at this point. I remember feeling a tiny bit queasy and gassy blush:) around then, but really nothing that noticeable. The doubled number is very reassuring!


----------



## L4hope

Dammit I just realized I wasn't getting any notice on this thread!! I hate that!

OMG Patricia I'm so so excited for you!! :wohoo: Great beta numbers!! So far so good you are off to a great start. I know it's so hard not to worry, I was still nervous going into my appointment today. Having no symptoms doesn't help but it is really just as common not to have symptoms. It's hard to believe its real when you don't feel or see anything. But fear not, I have faith that this is your time!! Ahh I'm so excited for you, can't wait for next week! Congratulations!! Have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## MoBaby

PATRICIA! GL today :) Repeat beta, right?? The u/s thursday?? Cant wait to see your babies in there (I am predicting twins lol :) )


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Mo, beta today is 3162, sono on Thursday. Every step I'm so nervous! 

So Mo, you are on your way!! Yay!! So exciting and this time you will take hom your lil bean!!!


----------



## septbride

Great beta, oneof! Another step down!


----------



## oneof14

Jess, that is what I keep saying. Just nervous about Thursday and next week (hope we hear a heartbeat or beats)

My DH and I dont even talk about it, we just cant get ourselves to believe it yet.

So excited that you are in your 2nd trimester. Wow!


----------



## michelle01

YAY one!! That is a great beta :) Cannot wait to see your little bean Thursday.


----------



## MoBaby

That is a GREAT beta!!!! YAY!!! Congrats :) 

Yes, FET underway soon. Started estrace on CD6 and take it until April 8th (CD 20) then we will schedule the FET if lining is good. Should be april 16/17! I'm excited but scared/nervous/anxious. I dont want another MC or chemical or BFN!! :)


----------



## L4hope

Great beta Patricia!! It's definitely a worry every step of the way. But exciting to make it past each one!!


----------



## L4hope

Mo you're getting close! Your forever baby is on the way!! :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Patricia, we were like that too...we didn't believe it was real for a couple of weeks! Seeing that little bean on the ultrasound will help. Are you 5 weeks right now, or a little more? 

I can't believe I'm getting to the second trimester either...getting through the testing hurdles now, and then I can really party. :) 

Good luck, Mobaby!!


----------



## michelle01

Mo - WOW, so close to your transfer :) You will get your sticky bean ;)


----------



## oneof14

Mo, Im so excited for you, I totally understand your being excited and scared at the name time. This is it for you, you've been through so much!

Jess, I am 5 weeks today. its so nerve racking every step of the way!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great numbers one!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Luice, how are you doing?


----------



## Lucie73821

Doing ok, just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start BC. Plan is for FET on May 16th, and I am anxious to get the ball rolling!


----------



## oneof14

Totally understand! May will be here before you know it!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oneof - Great beta numbers! You give me hope! 

Mo - So excited for you to have your FET! 

Lucie - May will be here before you know it!


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, how are you doing? I hope you are. I've beem thinking about you!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Oneof. I'm hanging in there. Still struggling with what to do next. I should start a period within a week or so and once that happens I can schedule an HSG and the biopsy for co-culture, although I'm still considering moving straight to DE. I thought the answers would become clear, but I'm still just as confused as I was a month ago.


----------



## oneof14

Im sorry for the confusion, these decisions are certainly not easy. I pray that you find the decision that's right for you. I understand with the emtional and financial aspect, there is certainly no room for error. Im here for you if you need! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe it's a tough decision to make and completely understandable it would be hard to know what the right path is to take. Does the new doctor recommend doing this next cycle with the coculture? You know you have support here with whatever decision you make! :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks so much ladies! My new RE recommended co-culture and said he was cautiously optimistic about our odds. If this next cycle was covered with insurance I'd do it in a heartbeat. But now that we're paying out of pocket, well, it changes things. I know you all can relate. I wish someone would just make the decision for me...it feels like I'm carrying a million pounds on my back!


----------



## L4hope

Completely understand as I was all out of pocket from the get go. It just adds so much more stress and pressure to the whole process. I'm sorry that you have to deal with that now :hugs: Hell I just got a letter today about a $900 bill that was supposed to be covered and isn't. Still getting stressed by fertility treatment! But, the pay out in the end is worth every penny. You and your hubby will make the best decision for you. (Sorry can't do it for you as much as you would love to be told what to do) :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Whatthe, I felt the same way when decided to go to Cornell. Its more expensive then most clinic (w/the Co-culture) and the fact that we did not do our research the 1st and 2nd IVF (only 1 was covered by insurance). I would way the pro/cons with both co-culture as well as DE with your DH and see what that results in. I have meds if you need. I have gonal-f & menopur for you.

Lauren, how are you doing?! I just read your journal and happy to see that you are no longer on PIO shots!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I have some Follistim and maybe some Menopur. I think I also have Ganirelix. You're welcome to any of it. 

As far as deciding, if you move to DE now, do you think you would wonder about whether your fourth cycle could have worked, or might it be easy to let that go? If you think you would wonder, maybe that's a sign that you should go along with Dr. Davis's cautious optimism? Just a thought. The good thing is that either way, you will eventually have a lovely baby. I talked to a woman recently who did DE, and she said that once her baby was born, it no longer even crossed her mind that she had done DE. He's the cutest little baby, and he's HERS. So there's that, too...


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe I have some meds too was waiting till 12 weeks to donate back to my clinic. But I'd be happy to give them to someone I "know". Follistim and some menopur. Not sure how to get it shipped but I'm sure we could figure something out even drive and meet to get it. 

Patricia I'm doing pretty good other than the never ending lttc/pal worrying. But I guess we just have to take it one step at a time and keep our focus on the positive things we see. Oh and its definitwly nice to be off thise darn pio shots! I can't wait to hear about your appt tomorrow! You are doing an ultrasound right? So at this point they'll just be checking for the gestational sac and yolk sac. GL!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Ladies, thank you so, so much. I am humbled by your generosity. If I cycle with my own eggs I will definitely take you up on the menopur since that is the only thing I will be stimming with. And Sept, I would be so grateful for the ganirilex. We will be deciding what to do in the next week. You all are the best!


----------



## oneof14

Anytime! I too have ganerelix if you need. If you decide to cycle with Cornell I can meet you and give you the meds or I drop them off to Elizabeth and tell her they are for you.


----------



## oneof14

Lauren, I'm so happy your progressing nicely and almost to 12 weeks. Yes tomorrow they are looking for both gestational and yoke sac(s). I pray try are in the right place and on schedule.


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck today Patricia! Can't wait to hear how many are in there!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Whatthe, I am extremely nervous!! Will update as soon as I know.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, you deserve all our support and more! It's been a hard road, we can't leave here until we're all preggo. I'll dig through my meds tonight and let you know what I have. 

Good luck, Patricia! It'll be so great to see the little bean. FYI, they didn't offer us a pic at our early scan and we WISH we had taken a photo of the screen with our phones...

Lauren, I bet your butt is happy to be off the PIO!


----------



## MoBaby

Lauren you are off the PIO already?? WOW! YAY!! Congrats for that. My Dr has already infomed me that I will be on them through the whole first trimester and maybe even longer! WHY!!! Grrr!!! I dont think this time I will be doing the vaginal ones at all.. Or may even do both. I have a supply of both at home I would like to use (I spent $400 on them!!!!) 

Welcome to 2nd tri sept!! Bet it feels awesome to be past 12 weeks!!


----------



## L4hope

MoBaby said:


> Lauren you are off the PIO already?? WOW! YAY!! Congrats for that. My Dr has already infomed me that I will be on them through the whole first trimester and maybe even longer! WHY!!! Grrr!!! I dont think this time I will be doing the vaginal ones at all.. Or may even do both. I have a supply of both at home I would like to use (I spent $400 on them!!!!)
> 
> Welcome to 2nd tri sept!! Bet it feels awesome to be past 12 weeks!!

Mo I was surprised too that I was stopping cuz I thought I'd be on them through the first tri. My doctor said that really at 8 weeks the placenta takes over making the progesterone and estrogen and makes much more than we could even supplement. So she said even going to 10 weeks is overkill, but better safe than sorry. I think if I was on suppositories I might have stayed on till 12 weeks just for my own crazy peace of mind. But I was so SICK of PIO that I listened to my doctor. So far so good, no bleeding or decrease in my few symptoms. 

Patricia I'm so anxious for your news!!!


----------



## michelle01

Patricia....TIK TOK TIK TOK :) So anxious over here ;)


----------



## oneof14

Well ladies, we have 1 little bean. Dr. saw gestational and yolk sac, we go back next week to hear the heartbeat. I will be on pins and needles until than. My DH was slightly dissapointed for a minute that we didnt see twins. But I am over the moon we are progressing this way, I continue to pray we deliver a healthy & happy baby.


----------



## L4hope

:wohoo: Another step down Patricia!!! So excited for you and dh! Ha! My dh was hoping for twins too. Not that I wasn't a little bit too, but I think just knowing we have one healthy bub in there is fantastic! Yay!!! Just stay calm relaxed and laugh a lot in the next week. Next up, heartbeat! Congrats girl!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Yay Patricia! Congratulations!!


----------



## michelle01

Yay congrats, so exciting! I am just so happy for you and DH :)


----------



## MoBaby

Omg! Yay!! Congrats!! One little bean!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news one!


----------



## everhopeful

Fantastic news one!!


----------



## everhopeful

Michelle - fantastic to see you doing so well! Congrats!! X


----------



## septbride

Woohoo, congrats Patricia!!


----------



## oneof14

Ladies, I am currently in panic mode. I went to the BR and when I wipped, there was very little pink spotting. I called the dr and waiting for a call back. Why is this happening! I am sitting at my desk at work freaking out!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Patricia - Try to stay calm....spotting is very normal in early pregnancy. Hopefully you can go in for another ultrasound today to ease your mind. Thinking of you!


----------



## septbride

Don't worry! If there was cause for concern, they would most likely have seen something on yesterday's ultrasound. It might not be too late for implantation bleeding. I had a lot of spotting at 7-8 weeks and everything was fine.


----------



## L4hope

I know it's hard not to freak out but as long as its not heavy and accompanied by severe cramping, some spotting is very normal. Jess is a good example of that and look at her now :) Hang in there girl! Let us know what the doc says. :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies! I spoke with Elizabeth, my nurse and she said that its quite common to spot as long as its not heavy red with cramps. She said based on my numbers and u/s yesterday, that she believes Im fine and she is on call all weekend if it gets worse. I am scheduled for another u/s on Thursday.. praying to hear a strong heart beat. It really does not get easy!


----------



## septbride

Good, so glad the nurse was reassuring. I know it's scary, but it doesn't sound like anything to worry about.


----------



## oneof14

Its just so easy to think the worst, as a way to prepare. I am going to acupunture tonight so hopefully that helps. The spotting has since eased up and I hope I dont get cramps or anymore spotting.


----------



## michelle01

Spotting is common, however so hard not to worry! Hang in there, YOU ARE PREGNANT ;)

Hi ever!! Thanks; how are you doing??


----------



## Lucie73821

One, I hope the spotting stops and you hear a lovely heartbeat Thursday! I hope everyone else is well! 

As for me, I'm still waiting on AF to show! CD 36 and nothing! Before my surgery I had 31-32 day cycles. I was worried everything would get all screwy after my surgery. I know I'm not pregnant because we were told to use protection until April due to the methotrexate I was given. If she hasn't arrived by Monday, I will call my dr and see what he says.


----------



## oneof14

Hey Lucie, has AF arrived?


----------



## MoBaby

any more spotting patricia? when is your next ultrasound?


----------



## oneof14

no more spotting, since Friday, thank God. My next u/s is Thursday. I see you have a FET date! yay!! praying for your sticky lil bean!!


----------



## michelle01

That is so great there is no more spotting ;) And so excited that you get to see your bean Thursday...good luck :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Michelle, I hope I see that little flicker and everything is on track!


----------



## Lucie73821

Af arrived Saturday. Lupron starts on the 19th, I have a baseline on the 24th. Excited things are starting to happen!


----------



## MoBaby

YAY Lucie! Glad AF came and you can start lupron on the 19th. Thats when I start PIO.


----------



## L4hope

That's great Lucie! I'm sure you are feeling so excited to move forward!!


----------



## michelle01

Great news Lucie! Hope this next cycle brings you your BFP ;)


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, awesome news. 

Mo, good luck with PIO, intially I didnt find them so bad, now, I am numb.


----------



## MoBaby

I did it for 2 weeks with my last BFP... The first one was the worst but then after that it was no problem. Just weird telling my DH to give me a shot. I just had to trust he would stick it where I marked it and hope he didnt hit the nerve! A different experience for sure :) I dont think I was numb yet but I think after doing it for more time I will be numb for sure. What we do for the babies!! :) I would do 100 shots a day if I needed to though to have a LO!


----------



## oneof14

Haha, thank God, my DH gets it all prepared and paid more attention then me in the IVF class, although one time he stuck me with the 18 guage needle. Whoa, it didnt hurt as much as bleed, after he stuck me and the oil came out too fast, thats when he realized. lol.. 

True, I would do anything for my child and if I had to do PIO shots for my entire pregnancy(not ideal) but I would of course!


----------



## L4hope

oneof14 said:


> Haha, thank God, my DH gets it all prepared and paid more attention then me in the IVF class, although one time he stuck me with the 18 guage needle. Whoa, it didnt hurt as much as bleed, after he stuck me and the oil came out too fast, thats when he realized. lol..
> 
> True, I would do anything for my child and if I had to do PIO shots for my entire pregnancy(not ideal) but I would of course!

Crazy how our perspective changes. I said the same thing, I would do the whole time if I had to. But thank goodness we don't!!


----------



## MoBaby

He stuck the 18g needle in! Omg! I would kill dh! Ouch!! Your poor hinny :)


----------



## septbride

We were told to use the 18 gauge for my trigger shots! Was that not right? Oh, I hope I didn't do that for nothing. I even checked with the nurse and she said, yup, you want Big Bertha. Yikes!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck today Patricia! Looking forward to your update :)


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about you today Patricia xx


----------



## septbride

Good luck today! Keep us posted!


----------



## oneof14

Ladies, we saw our baby's beautiful heartbeat at 120bpm (dr said he likes to see over 100). I cried my eyes out and my DH was with me so that made it extra special. They took some b/w to determine whether or not they want to keep me on PIO or ween me off. I made my first OB appt for 4/26.

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## septbride

Wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## michelle01

Absolutely amazing <3 So happy things are going great! One of our scans, our LO's hb was around 120 too, so it's lookin' good ;)


----------



## L4hope

That's just wonderful news Patricia! So happy for you and dh!!!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Ladies, I am so happy right now, I just hope I dont have any hiccups. 

Silly question but what does LO mean?


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! Yay!! How far are you now?


----------



## everhopeful

Massive congrats one of! Brilliant, brilliant news!!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, I am 6w2d today, dr said I was meauring at 6w1d.


----------



## whattheiveff

Awesome news! Congratulations!


----------



## michelle01

Patricia - LO means Little One :) took me awhile to figure that out!!


----------



## oneof14

haha, got it makes sense. 

I got the call and start to ween myself off PIO starting next Tuesday, so I think another week and 1/2 with the PIO and hopefully I am done. I think after that, I am graduating. Its seems so early right?!


----------



## michelle01

Nope, it is not early! I was released to my OB at 7 weeks; once they heard the hb twice, they wanted me to move on. It's bittersweet, but such a great thing cause that means everything is good. Then its a matter of getting used to appts 4 weeks apart from each other; when your with your FS, you get spoiled!

Edit: And yay for weening off PIO shots ;)


----------



## septbride

Great news that you can wean off the shots and graduate! They bundled me out the door at 7w5d, but maybe that was partially cos I wasn't on the shots. Welcome to the weird world of being a "normal pregnant person"!!


----------



## L4hope

Yeah isn't it strange that once they release you from the clinic you are considered a "normal" pregnant woman. Yeah right! I don't think we'll ever be completely normal after what we've gone through.


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news one!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi ladies, having been stalking this thread silently and figured I may as well join you. Had my second failed IVF cycle in feb and had my WTF appoint earlier this week. I am 37 and have a high AMH at 44. We are considered unexplained. During our last cycle we had 6 fertilised eggs out of 10 and transferred one blastocyst and a compacting morula. Our consultant basically thinks the problem is with egg quality as we had nothing suitable to freeze. The big question is where to go from here? We are paying out of pocket. Our clinic has just introduced EEVA and he was suggesting a cycle using this would give us a clearer idea about egg quality. Beyond this the next step could possily be donor egg IVF. We started TTC in Jan 11. It all feels a bit surreal to be honest, having gone from believing we have just been a bit 'unlucky' to donor eggs in one swoop!!! My gut feeling is that I am reluctant to give up on my own eggs at this stage. Anyway, just wanted to say hi:flower:


----------



## L4hope

How are things going ladies??

Bluebell, welcome! I'm sure you will come to a decision that works for you and your dh. I'm sure it's an unbelievably tough decision to decide to use de. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi Bluebell, glad you joined! So sorry to hear about your failed cycle. It's so hard. I think you mentioned that your AMH was 44...is it possible you meant your FSH? Also, is EEVA the same as embryo banking? I hope you and your doctor can make some headway. In the meantime, know that we've been there and can sympathize!


----------



## Bluebell bun

No, it is my AMH that is high ie well above average for age!! But apparently this just relates to ovarian reserve and does not indicate egg quality.


----------



## septbride

Oh wow! Are they checking you for PCOS? 

Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

You know you are having a girl already septbride? Congrats!!

AMH 44? WOW! Are you PCOS??

I would try another cycle with your own eggs. Were you on a light dose of stims? Probably due to the high AMH? Maybe a different protocol since you got 10 eggs and maybe try to get a few more? OR a higher dose of stims? It is expensive for sure. We could probably have had a bfp by now if we would use donor sperm and iui but we are not giving up on the few swimmers DH has! We pay all out of pocket as well so I understand that.


----------



## Bluebell bun

No PCOS. Normal ovaries, regular periods, ovulate like clockwork, normal sperm sample, normal HSG!! Apparently perfect so why the heck ain't we pregnant!!! This is why doc thinks it may be due to egg quality. It is all so demoralising and frustrating. I just feel totally rubbish about it all:growlmad:

Mo, the doc says I have responded as he would expect. My estrogen does rocket as I stim so need an antagonist protocol and trigger with Buserelin rather than HCG to prevent OHSS. My estrogen levels were > 11,000 last time round! I don't think I am ready to give up my own eggs as yet.

Sept, EEVA is very new I believe. Basically , the eggs don't leave the incubator and are filmed as they divide. A computer works out if they are dividing within the correct time frames. If they divide an hour or two later/sooner than they should be it suggests egg is poor quality or not right. The selection of the eggs to transfer is dependent on what the computer says!! The doc says that it can give useful information about the eggs, which may not be good news!! Transfer is done Day 3 rather than waiting to Day 5. Of course, this costs more money!!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Bluebell! Sorry for what you are going through and hopefully you can determine what the best next step is. It took me 3 IVF fresh cycles to get my BFP and I will be 40 in january; so age was against me, along with one tube and the rest egg quality. My 3rd cycle I just added in acupuncture and a very aggressive stim protocol since I would wasn't producing that much. Third time worked for us, but everyone is different. If you did decide to do a 3rd round with your own eggs, would they change anything? Have you considered another clinic/second opinion before deciding?


----------



## MoBaby

Has your doc said anything about coq10 or DHEA? They are supossed to improve egg quality. Estrogen over 11,000!! WOW!! :) I havent heard of the EEVA thing. Sounds interesting. Would the embryologist confirm the findings I imagine? If they say all the embryos are poor do you just not use them or could you put more back?


----------



## septbride

Thanks MoBaby! We just found out yesterday! 

Bluebell, EEVA sounds sci-fi amazing. I hope that helps you pinpoint the best embryos. All I know about high AMH is that Metformin can bring it down, but I think that's for people with PCOS? Still, maybe they could give you a low dose of that or something? I wonder if it's worth speaking to a second doctor to see what they would suggest.


----------



## michelle01

Patricia - How are you doing? When is your next appt/scan?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Michelle, it's encouraging to hear you were third time lucky. I did wonder about a change of clinic but the one we attend is very local and I have been pleased with our treatment (despite the lack of BFP!). Other than using EEVA my doc wasn't suggesting any changes. I've just started acupuncture, for stress as much as anything!!

Sept, I've been on Metformin for both cycles. The EEVA stuff is a bit Sci Fi! The pictures are really cool. If you imagine it like one of these films on nature programs when you see a flower opening up!!


----------



## L4hope

Blue, I had two fresh IVF cycles and two FETs till my bfp. The first fresh cycle didn't produce very good quality embryos so naturally I was worried about egg quality. The second fresh cycle my protocol was the same except they reduced my Follistim dose from 200units to 175. That's it, a very small change...and I ended up with the same number of eggs but got good quality blasts. Even with that the first transfer failed but the FET was successful. This process isn't for the faint of heart that's for sure! I too was all OOP so I feel your pain there too. Persistance is key right now! You've come to a great thread for support!!!


----------



## michelle01

There are many that are third time lucky ;) Maybe just get a second opinion from another clinic; you don't necessarily have to change, but it may be encouraging to just hear what they have to say. Acu is great for stress relief; but I also believe it is what helped me achieve my BFP my third cycle too. Hopefully you will be third time lucky if you decide on another cycle with your eggs ;)


----------



## oneof14

Welcome Bluebell, I was in the same postion as you as in all tests came back normal, including seamen DNA analysis and blood karyotype test. I totally realize how frustrating it is! 

The 3rd time is charm for me as well as I am 7 weeks pregnant. Im still praying everyday that all goes well. That part never goes away.

I've never heard of EEVA but it does sound like some high tech stuff. 

Michele, my next scan is 4/26 with my OB. I am making myself crazy since I really have no symptons, although Monday night, I had the worst cramps and I totally thought it was over. No bleeding and the cramping went away. I did read that a common sign at 7 weeks in cramping. I no longer get up 10x a night to pee and my boobs feel like they are not as sore. WTF is wrong w/me. 

I am tempted to ask my RE to scan me again this week to make sure all is OK ,but I go back for b/w on Monday and the RE charges me $450 oop for scans. I think I can wait 4 more days. I am super, super nervous and I pray that all is OK.

Seriously, have you ladies who received BFP had anxiety after that?! Its really bad. 

How are you and everyone else?

Also, how do I get my ticker on here?


----------



## michelle01

UGH, I had typed this long response and lost it; that is so frustrating!!

So here goes again.....Patricia - There is nothing wrong with you ;) The worrying will always be there, just different things at different stages of pg. Just have to remember that you are pregnant and not to overstress as it isn't good for you or your LO ;) No symptoms are not a bad thing either! As for the ticker, click on one you like from someones siggy, generate yours based on your due date, copy/paste the BBCODE or simliar code it generates to your siggy.

I am doing pretty good; just the normal aches/pains you get at this point....back pain and horrible horrible heartburn! I have my heart/echo scan for LO friday :)


----------



## oneof14

I agree, too much stress is not good for my LO and I keep telling myself that when I get worked up, its seems to help calm me. Thanks Michele!

Sorry about your back pain and heartburn, I hope its goes away! My pregnant girlfriend says when one thing goes away, she get another. Hang in there. I hope all goes well with your lo's heart/echo scan.


----------



## septbride

Hi Patricia! 

You're up to 7 weeks, that's great! Sorry you're feeling so stressed -- I was very anxious as well. It does get better! Symptoms seem to come and go, so try not to worry too much. I felt different every day for a while. Pretty soon you'll start to feel nauseous, which is not pleasant, but it is reassuring. Hang in there!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Jess, Im hoping that when I reach the 2nd trimester, I'll feel more confident. 

I can not believe you are 14 weeks already and everything is going great! So happy!


----------



## septbride

Thank you! Time has picked up for me recently, which is nice. We had our scan yesterday and all was well, and as you might have seen in my siggy, we found out we're having a little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## oneof14

OMG, I am oblivous, how wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## L4hope

Everyone's pretty much covered it Patricia, but it's totally normal to worry. I would be on a high after each ultrasound for 2-3 days..then doubt and worry would creep back in. You just have to find ways to keep yourself calm. Reassurances from fellow BnBers always helped! And I would close my eyes and do deep breathing, and talk to my belly while rubbing it. Keep growing baby, we are ready for you. I do think reaching the second trimester helps you breath a little easier. But I still wish I didn't have to wait till 20 weeks for an ultrasound!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all, I'd like to join too. I'm struggling to keep going and just don't get how so many negatives will become a positive.

My first IVF was a year ago. I hyperstimmed and so all nine embryos were frozen on day 3. my first FET a few months later, I got a BFP but my betas failed to rise enough and I mc'd in week 5. Two months later, FET #2: we got a call on the day of transfer telling us not to come in, the remaining embryos didn't survive the thawing.

Doc blamed my age (38 then, 39 now) and the hyperestrinism for the poor egg quality that didn't tolerate the freezing. New plan, bcp before IVF to shut down my ovaries beforehand & low doses of follistim for longer time to get more eggs and keep my estrogen level lower. This was done in Jan and the cycle was cancelled due to poor response. So the bcps were scrapped and we did another cycle with the idea of a fresh day 5 transfer. We got 19 eggs, 16 fertilized, 8 made it to "perfect/beautiful" blasts. They transferred two and today I found out...BFN.

Now we have 6 frozen blasts and I just don't see how the results are going to be different for an FET. My doc has been talking about a possible endometrial biopsy to see if that's in order...Just very tired. I see ladies on here that have multiple failures before a healthy pregnancy, I guess tonight I'm just having a hard time hoping that'll be us. Sorry to be so blue, just so sad.


----------



## septbride

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry about your BFN. Please don't apologize for being blue. That's all you can do right now. I hope you can take a bit of time to recover and then find the energy to try the biopsy and FET. Maybe changing up the protocol will be what it takes. For now, take care of yourself and eat lots of ice cream!


----------



## michelle01

Blessed - I am so sorry; this is such a draining/emotional rollercoaster to go through. My first IVF resulted in a MC which I had to have a d&c; it was so traumatic for me and thought this would never work for me. My second cycle fresh was just a bust and my third is what gave me my miracle! All 3 cycles were fresh for me, I am 39 and my problem was understimulating! I did acupuncture for my third cycle and it was a more aggressive approach; it was apparantely what I needed.

I was also on BCP, follistum, I did lupron and menopur. The good thing is that you CAN get pg! Have you tried or considered trying acu? Or maybe getting a second opinion? I know many girls on BNB that got their BFP from an FET. We have all been there, it is so hard, but you have to keep going, when you get your BFP, after awhile the struggles become a distant memory :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Blessed, Sorry to hear about your BFN. It is all so tough isn't it? I'm really struggling with it all too. It is comforting to have people to 'speak' with who have had a similar experience. Sending you a big hug x


----------



## oneof14

Blessed, TTC and IVF is such a draining process. I think the fact that you have 6 frozen blasts is a great thing, even though you are feeling discouraged now, but it only does take one. Pamper yourself now as you deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Blessed, it's completely normal and ok to feel sad and hopeless. We've all been there! I think the fact that you did get pregnant is an excellent sign and that you have 6 good quality blasts. I got my bfp with an FET and my doc did the endo biopsy to "wake up" my uterus. You still have a lot of hope! :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Ladies, thank you so much for your support. It really does help to know you're out there. We have a f/u appt with our RE in two weeks so I guess we'll make a plan then.

Michelle, congrats on your miracle! :) I think acupuncture is an excellent idea. How long did you do that before your cycle?

Bluebell, thank you. This really is tough. It's so hard and life just keeps going. I think that's one of the most exhausting aspects is having all this go on and it's so personal that hardly anyone knows. 


L4hope, I'm so happy you have your bfp! We did an endo biopsy/scratch the first FET that ended in an early mc but didn't send it off for analysis! :dohh: 

Really glad to see so many of you find success. :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome blessed! So sorry about your bfn. I hope you get some answers at your follow up. 

I start lupron tomorrow morning! I can't believe the time is here to get this cycle started! I am excited, but also scared too! 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Lucie, thanks for the welcome. I'm glad you're getting started...how long will you be on Lupron?


----------



## michelle01

Good luck with this cycle Lucie ;)

Blessed - I started acu in October and started stims the first week in November; so about 5 weeks before my cycle. I went once a week and the day of transfer I went before and after the transfer and continued with him until 9 weeks pg. Some say to continue longer, but it was out of pocket and expensive, so I stopped and all has been great. I do think that contributed to my miracle, along with the more aggressive stimming protocol; I was taking around 750iu of follistum per day!!


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm not sure exactly how long I will be on lupron. They sent me a two week supply, so I'm guessing no longer than two weeks.


I hope everyone is well!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good morning ladies! Sorry to have been so MIA, but I went on vacation and tried to really limit my computer use, specifically anything related to TTC! 

Bluebell and Blessed - Welcome! I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles, but at least you're in the right place to get the support you need for another cycle.

Lucie - Glad to hear you're starting again...hopefully this will be it for you!

AFM, we finally made the decision to move forward with 1 last cycle with my OE. That said, I have an appointment with Advanced Fertility in Chicago on May 14 to talk about DE which we will do if/when this last cycle fails. So thats the plan Stans!


----------



## oneof14

Whathte, I am so excited that you have a plan in place and I have high hopes for you at Cornell. I hope you got to enjoy your vacation w/out the computer!!! 

AFM, I graduated to my OB, first appt is Friday. I also get to stop the PIO shots every morning, yay. Im still on edge as Saturday and yesterday I had 2 brown spotting episodes, the nurse assured me that is is common and I may spot throughout my 1st trimester. I am on pins & needles for my appt on Friday, praying all goes as it should!

Im thinking about you lovely ladies!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Whatthe! That is great you are planning to move forward with your own. I am praying that works for you and you won't need to go the DE route! When will you start cycling again?

YAY one ;) It is bittersweet, but so great that you are moving on to an OB. The spotting from what I have seen on BNB is common. I know it is scary too, but sounds like everything is moving right along :) And a happy 8 weeks (early) :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Michelle! We will probably have to wait until July, but there is a teeny tiny chance we could squeeze in a cycle in May. We just have to wait and see what AF wants to do. Hahaha.


----------



## michelle01

That darn AF! She shows when you don't want her too and she won't show when you need her too.


----------



## L4hope

Whatthe, Hope your vacation was relaxing and fun! It's always good to take a break from the computer and esp ttc as it really does consume us. I'm sure it feels good to have a plan in place. Fingers crossed AF is cooperative so you can cycle soon!

Patricia, congrats on graduating to your OB! It's never easy to leave the fertility clinic...I asked mine to keep me forever! :haha: But it truly is good as this means you are progressing nicely in your pregnancy!!


----------



## L4hope

Just wanted to send you good wishes for tomorrow Patricia! Will be anxious to hear your update!


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Lauren! I did have an emergency u/s yesterday because I woke up to more spotting. I called my OB and they wanted me to come in ASAP. The baby was measuring perfect @ 8w1d and the heartrate was 174bpm. The Dr. said everything looks perfect and he thinks the source of the spotting may be from my cervix (although he did not do an internal). Still very un-nerving to see. I still have very little spotting this morning too. I've keep my appt with my OB tomorrow at 9:00, hopefully he will be able to give me some piece of mind as well.

Also, this week I've been feeling a little motion sickness and dizziness. 

Please pray this little bean continues to thrive. Im so tired of worrying! 

I hope you girls are well.


----------



## whattheiveff

Patricia - Hopefully you'll be able to relax soon....I'm sure the spotting is very stressful! Hang in there!


----------



## L4hope

Hey Patricia! Sorry you are having spotting to add to your worry and nerves at this early stage in the game. But yay for getting an early ultrasound to see your little one is on track with a great heartbeat!! It's so hard not to worry, but it looks like your lo is doing great! Hopefully you'll feel a little better after you have a good report from the OB tomorrow as well. :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Sorry you're going through the spotting worries...you're right at the same point where I had my spotting. I've read that it can happen around then because your body is weirdly still expecting to have a period that week. I'm not sure that makes any medical sense, but I still found it reassuring! And what a relief to have an u/s and see things looking good!


----------



## oneof14

Sept, I've read the same thing and tried to calm myself with that notion. Im going to accu tonight, she is going to do moxa, she said it helps stop the spotting.


----------



## michelle01

Sorry to hear about the spotting Patricia. No matter what stage any spotting is terrifying but glad you got to get some reassurance with a scan; and what a great hb too, sounds like maybe a girl ;) Hopefully the acu will help with reducing it and also getting to keep your OB appt to see what they think. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Mine stopped the day after my acupuncturist did some spleen points!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I just got back from my 1st OB appt. Got another scan to see how my bean is doing. Everything is going good, cervix is good, baby looks good measuring at 8w5d. He doesnt seem too concerned about the spotting and said he thinks it will stop around 12 weeks. he also told me to stop taking baby asprin I've been taking since transfer. I also discussed the several tests that I need to take during 1st trimester. All in all it was a good visit and I go back again on May 10th (wow 2 weeks, how will I ever do that).


----------



## whattheiveff

Great news Patricia! Now you can enjoy your weekend (hopefully)!


----------



## L4hope

Glad everything looks good Patricia!!!


----------



## michelle01

That is so great :) Just wait till your appts get 4 weeks apart :wacko: You are now a NORMAL pregnant woman ;) well at least to the OB!! Glad your appt went well, no concern for the spotting and a scan which is great to get!


----------



## L4hope

Yeah I'm on my first four week wait and it's TORTURE!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

glad everything is going well patricia!! YAY :)


----------



## oneof14

Thanks Mo, I read on another thread about your grandma, I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.

Your tests are looking good! I have good feelings about this cycle for you!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Not looking good today as test was lighter and at 7dp5dt I would expect the line to be getting darker (booster was 5 days ago of 2500 HCG). I just don't understand why we can't just have 1 baby. I'm so upset.


----------



## blessedlife

MoBaby, I really hope this is it for you. FX'd it was just an aberrant test and tomorrow's will be darker. I understand your frustrations, we're trying to conceive #1 (and only) too. 

Does anyone have any opinions on medicated vs natural FETs? We'll be doing an FET next and it will be the 6th time I've done injections. I'm more than happy to do them if that's what is best but I can't help wonder if a natural state is what's been missing. Thanks. :flower:


----------



## whattheiveff

Thinking of you Mo! Hope you're hanging in there!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, I'm thinking of you as well!

Blessed, sorry I've never had a FET.


----------



## MoBaby

It is a failed cycle. Made appt with new re. 5 cycles with neg outcomes with my current re; I'm done. I have 2 frosties but may do a full cycle next.


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm so, so sorry Mo. I know there are no words for what you're feeling right now.:hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Mobaby - I was just reading about another girl on BNB who got her rainbow after 6 MC's, and it was a natural one, they just did an intralipid infusion at 5 weeks for her LO to implant. Not that this is what you need, but with 2 MC and 1 chemical, maybe something worth asking about?


----------



## oneof14

Mo, I think a new RE is what you need. I felt the same after my 2 failed IVF's and I am very happy I made the change.


----------



## blessedlife

Mo, I'm so sorry. I hope the new RE has some ideas for you.

I have the WTF appointment tomorrow. Not all that excited about it. I'm actually thinking of holding off until the end of the year before trying an FET. My schedule is crazy and to fit one in during the next two months I think I'd be on Lupron during our two week vacation and I don't know about bringing that constant reminder during a much needed break. We'll see. Hi to all! :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Michelle I have researched the immunity issues....there is no data to support the use of them and the studies out there say that there is no difference in outcomes. But I am going to ask about it. I dont think I want to do intralipids or IVIg but maybe aspirin, heparin and steroids? IDK. 
Blessed: Gl at your WTF appt. So sorry about your multiple cycles. Hopefully something can be changed to make FET #3 more successful. Are you thinking about getting a second opinion?

I still have to go to RE office on friday for my beta. They are making me do it although my HPT is neg and I am starting AF! They said its required. I told them its an inconvience b/c I am 45 mins away. I could just not go but then they would think I am non-compliant :( What makes me mad also is my RE wont let me start anothe FET cycle with this AF; he says I need to wait a cycle which makes no sense. I think I am going to ask the nurse to have the RE call me and tell me why. And then the RE isnt doing IVF in June! So I have to wait until freaking July with them. And if I have to do a fresh cycle with the new clinic it wont be until July either :( I hate it! But whats a girl to do.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! I hope everyone is doing well. Mo I'm sorry you are being forced to wait. I also think its silly they are making you go in for the beta. I hope you are able to talk to your re and get some answers. 

Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!


----------



## blessedlife

Mo, I have absolutely thought about getting a second opinion. I will also have to wait until July because we're going on a two week vacation end of June so that's out. I'm currently in the month you have to wait between cycles. I don't understand why you would have to wait since it was a natural FET. I really hope you like the new RE.

Lucie, that sounds great! FX'd for your FET. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Its hard isnt it blessed? I am actually heartbroken I need to get another opinion because I do adore my current RE. DH wanted me to change 3 transfers ago but I just could not part from my current RE. And I know he only wants to do what he thinks is best but I know in my heart I have to make a change or at least hear the same thing from another dr so I know what he is doing is right. I know I will need to do a WTF or something with my current RE and IDK how I am going to face him with him knowing I am getting a second opinion. I hate it! Like i'm cheating on him. Maybe you can get your opinion before you go that way you can just get started when you return. 

I dont know why I need to wait either. I will tell the nurse to have the dr call me or at least explain to her why I need to wait. Personally, I think she is making it up because they would have to squeeze me in at the last possible moment before they close in June. She runs the schedule and coordinates so if she tells the RE there is not time then that would be it :( 

Lucie! That is great! FX for you :)


----------



## blessedlife

Mo, I completely understand the guilty feeling of a second opinion. My RE is a nice man too. I think part of the hesitation to go to a new doc is the idea of starting all over, so exhausting! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I feel like I need to start over, if that makes any sense. Maybe starting over will lead to some answers. I do hate having to. That means DH has to do another SA, bloodwork, probably HSG for me (I've never had one), sonogram, etc. Really exhausting! I understand :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Mo and Blessed - I totally hear you on the second opinion. After 3 unsuccessful IVF's I switched RE's and while its a hassle, I think it was the right thing to do. Even if you don't end up actually switching, it will be helpful to have a fresh perspective. I also had to have a couple of tests re-done and an HSG (I hadn't had one either). Anyway, if you guys cycle in July we will all be cycle buddies!


----------



## blessedlife

Yay for cycle buddies!

I had our WTF appt and it was....lackluster. He said the transfer went perfectly, the blasts were great, everything looked great and he had expected a positive outcome. So he put the BFN to my hyper-estrogenic state and wants to move forward with the FET in July.

If we get another BFN from that, he'll want to do an endometrial biopsy. So we just hope that they don't have to defrost all the embryos for this FET. That way, if we get another BFN and the biopsy shows a deficiency that can be corrected, we'll have embryos to use after fixing the problem. FX'd!


----------



## MoBaby

Why not do the biopsy before the fet to not potentially waste an embryo? If that makes sense. If re thinks you would benefit from it then should you go ahead with it?


----------



## blessedlife

Well, he doesn't feel it's necessary yet. He's following a typical protocol that waits for three BFNs/MCs to check. I emailed them a bit ago to see if we could do it this month. (Our 'time off' month.) The biopsy is suppose to occur 8 days after ovulation and I've been using OPKs so I know I haven't yet. They may not want to this month since my system may still be outta whack! If they don't want to this month, I'm not willing to postpone my FET b/c we'd have to push it back until Nov/Dec due to my schedule.

Maybe we should do the biopsy first, even if it means a long postponement. Mainly b/c if we use up all the embryos on this FET, I don't know if we'd be willing to go through another IVF. Something for us to really think about in the next few days. :-k


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is going.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well. 

I have two more days of lupron, then start crinone Saturday. Transfer is a little more than a week away!


----------



## whattheiveff

You're so close Lucie! Exciting!

I had my coculture biopsy today. Kind of a hassle because they had to put me under sedation, but now I'm back in Boston! Quick trip!


----------



## blessedlife

HI all! My transfer won't be until July so I'm just enjoying life. I've started running again and I'll be starting acupuncture in a few weeks. Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## oneof14

Lucie, so happy your FET will be here before you know it.

Blessed, that's exactly what I did between cycles, the gym was my outlet.

whatthe, why did they have to sedate you? Who did the biopsy? Glad you got that done, one step closer.


----------



## whattheiveff

One - Dr. Davis did it which was nice. I have a very tricky cervix so he recommended sedation and I didn't argue!


----------



## oneof14

Oh, OK -Im glad he did it and it was a quick procedure too no doubt. When is the next time you will come to NYC? Let me know and I will drop by Cornell and give you the meds. I assume it will be July, since that is when you are starting. I am really hoping this is it for you, you've been though so much!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Patricia! I think I'll cycle in July or even August depending on when AF shows. We have a big family wedding July 20, so that could push things back. I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Patricia! How are you feeling?

Blessed - That is great you are enjoying life; it will help when you start your next cycle. 

whatif - Praying this is the one for you; you truly deserve this :)

Lucie - How great to start again!!! I have everything crossed for you ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## oneof14

I'm feeling good,Thanks for asking Michele, just a lot of pulling and aches in my stomach. We plan on telling our families on Mother's Day, still so nervous to let the cat out of the bag. I have an OB appt on Friday and praying of course that the baby is where it should be with a strong heart beat. So nervous for that appt. I have my NT sono next Friday (5/17). Hoping that goes well too. Just cant wait until the 2nd trimester.

How is everyone feeling? I cant not wait for the warmer weather, its been so chilly in NY and today so raining, I totally wanted to stay in bed, epecially waking to a torential downpour!

Anytime Whatthe, I hope its more than enough for your cycle and your dont have to order any. I also have a z-pack which Cornelll prescibes for your antibiotics, I am allergic to that so I was not able to use it. Its all yours not even touched. I will also give you all the syringes I have.


----------



## michelle01

How great Patricia; I am sure they will be so excited/happy for you! And I am sure your appt will go well Friday :) As well as your NT appt ;) Just remember everything is a milestone! I just had my OB appt Monday, had to have my glucose test :wacko: Just glad that is done now.

Whatif - Do you need endometrin? I have one unopened box and it is yours if you want it!


----------



## oneof14

Michele, I can not believe you are 25 weeks already, wow! Glad all went well with your glucose test and that you didnt have to take the 3 hrs one. How are you feeling? I know that you were having some back pain.


----------



## whattheiveff

You ladies are the best! I think my protocol just involves estrogen patches, a boatload of menopur twice a day, ganirilex, and PIO. All other meds that aren't fertility related (like a Z pack) are covered by my insurance. I truly appreciate the offers though!


----------



## michelle01

Patricia - I am feeling pretty good, most of the time. Tired of course and finding it harder and harder to workout. How did your announcement go over Mother's Day?

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## septbride

Yes, oneof, hope the announcement went well and was fun! 

I'm feeling fine, thanks. Still having some insomnia every fourth night or so, so I'm dragging a bit. Other than that, nothing major to report. We have our anatomy ultrasound on Wednesday...can't wait. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## oneof14

Hey Michele, the announcment went well. Both our families are very excited and to be honest, we are getting excited as well. I went to the OB and got a scan, all looks good baby was measuring 10w5d,, they also took the bloods related to the NT scan, which I do next Monday and this morning, I went to the genetic counseler and did my materniti21test. I will feel much more relaxed when those tests come back. Sorry you are feeling tired, how was your Mother's Day and of course Happy Mother's Day!

Hey Jess, I had an episode of insomnia on Friday night, was up practically the entire night watching movies and all day on Saturday, I had the worst mirgraine. I had an aweful day at work on Friday and my blood pressure was a little high went I got to the Dr and of course I stressed about that! I think its because my boss aggravated me all day on Friday and I was so upset when I got to the Dr. So excited for your anatomy scan too. Hope all goes great!


----------



## michelle01

Glad your announcement went good :) And it is great to be excited, you should be! After everything you went through, you will be holding your miracle next year on Mother's Day ;)


----------



## oneof14

Michele, I can not wait!!!


----------



## L4hope

Hey girls! Sorry I've been MIA. I don't know why I keep getting bumped off this thread. 

Patricia glad to see things are going well and you're feeling well too. Second tri is almost here!

Whatthe glad you have the ball rolling to get prepared for your cycle in July/August. 

Blessed the gym is such a great release in between cycles. Hope you can relax during your break.


----------



## Lucie73821

Transfer went well today. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls! I know most of you from another thread but I thought I'd join this thread becuase it's specific with multiple IVFs and I'm there. Never thought I'd be in this situation but it is what it is. I have my ER tomorrow and I'm looking forward to the outcome. I'm really hoping for better quality eggs since we didn't use lupron this time around.

Congratulations to all of the girls that got their BFPs! 

Lucie - I said it on the other thread but happy PUPO!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks lucie!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Ash. Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:

Yay Lucie! I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

GL tomorrow Ash! I cant wait to hear your outcome!!! Esp since I will be doing the antagonist protocol as well!! YAY!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck Ash!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Lucie; that sounds very promising :) Will you test early or wait until your beta?

Good luck today Ash ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Michelle, I believe I will be waiting. My best friend will be visiting the last part of the tww and dh and I would rather find out either way on our own.


----------



## oneof14

Yay, Lucie, cant wait until you get your BFP and take home baby!

Ash, good luck today!


----------



## septbride

Lucie, great that transfer went well and you have three embies in there! 

Ash, good luck today! Fingers crossed for lots of good eggs.


----------



## whattheiveff

Lucie, I think I missed your post about your transfer...wow! 3 blasts! Thats amazing...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

28 eggs retrieved. I'm in a little bit of pain but they gave me pain meds so ill survive.


----------



## michelle01

That is great Ash! That is more then your other ER, right? Hoping for a good fertilisation report ;) Rest up!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news ash! Feel better soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - yehp the last two retrievals I got 25 each time. I just can't wait for the fert report tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

:happydance: im glad you are resting up and they got some eggies! I hope they are all great quality! I kept reading you get less eggies with antagonist even though my dr said he is going to be very agressive with it so to see your results makes me one happy person :) Rest up! 
Did you trigger with lupron?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes. I also triggered with HCG. Novarel I think I was called.


----------



## oneof14

Great number Ash, cant wait to hear the fert report!


----------



## MoBaby

My RE wants to trigger with lupron only but I have read that adding in a small amt of HCG is better when doing the lupron trigger so I wanted to inquire about that. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mo - do you know what the benefits of adding a little HCG are? I didn't really ask too many questions this time I just kind of went with it because 1 it was a quick change that the doctor made and 2 I stay more relaxed if I don't ask as many questions. :)


----------



## MoBaby

It said what I read it helps with making sure the eggs are mature. Sometimes just lupron doesn't mature all the eggs. And low dose is low risk for ohss. And if you are transferring in same cycle it helps prepare the uterus or something like that.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh nice! Well that's pretty cool. I didn't know that! At least my doctor does seem to be doing the right things :)


----------



## blessedlife

That's a great number of eggs Ash. I hope you have a fantastic fertilization report tomorrow! :thumbup: 
Also hope you feel better soon.


----------



## L4hope

Great number of eggs ash, hope you report today has lots of fertilized eggs!!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? 

Ash good luck on your transfer today.

I had my NT scan on Monday and the results were great, also got the results of my materniti21 and I am negative for down syndrome and Tisomy. We also found out, we are having a little girl :pink: !!!! I am so in love with her already!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Patricia, that is amazing news! Many, many congratulations!

Ash - Do you have your transfer today? Good luck!

Lucie - How are you holding up?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yehp transfer today :) Thanks girls 

L4hope - congrats on your little girl!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck today Ash! And I'm still in the not finding out camp, but Patricia has the good news. :)

Patricia, so glad to hear all of your testing went well. Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4 - I don't remember if I asked thos already or not but what did they change for your 3rd ivf?


----------



## septbride

Patricia!! Congratulations! So happy for you and your little lady. :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats one! 

I'm doing ok. Anxious for OTD. We will have company from tomorrow till test date, so I hope it will keep my mind occupied.


----------



## L4hope

Ash, I would have to check my calendars for all of the specifics but it was a pretty minor change. I still did long Lupron with bcp to start things off. I too 75 units of Menopur each time. The only change was my follistim dose was reduced from 225units to 200. I think I stimmed the same number of days and trigger. My number of eggs retrieved was about the same 16 and 15. But, I got better quality blasts. My fs said with higher doses of follistim needed to stimulate, typically the lower quality blasts. Honestly I don't know if that small if a change made the difference or what. But I do know that my first transfer with the two best blasts didn't take and the second string did the trick. So I don't necessarily believe the grading is the end all to be all. I only had 5blasts total, one didn't survive thawing so 4 total to transfer and now none left frozen. I wouldn't care about that, but with being oop it's a little disappointing not to have frosties. 
Try to think positive that you have two blasts on board who are hopefully hatching saver speak and getting ready to implant!!! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Patricia - Great news on your tests and congrats on a little girl ;)

Hope things are going good Ash!! 

Only 5 days till test date Lucie ;) Hoping your company keeps you occupied to make the time go quickly!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - things are okay, thanks for asking!


----------



## MoBaby

Ash when do you find out about the embryos?


----------



## ashknowsbest

The doctor said I could call today so I called about an hour ago and the nurse is supposed to call me back.


----------



## oneof14

Ash, how did your transfer go? How many did you transfer?


----------



## ashknowsbest

One - transfer went okay. I'm not too happy that our embryos were "slow growing" but we transferred two. The doctor is pretty happy with the way they looked just not that they were slow growing. I'm supposed to find out at some point today how many they were able to freeze. When we got there yesterday there were 6 left in total still growing, 2 transferred so e might have 4.


----------



## oneof14

Ash, I have everything crossed for you that this is it. I know you've heard it before, but it only takes one. I hope you also have some frosties. Just relax and try to enjoy your 2ww and try not to stress about it all.

My girlfriend had only 2 embies to transfer on day 3, 1-was a 4 cell and 1-was a 5 cell. he is now a week old.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks one! I know it can work with embies that seem "behind" but I think the hardest part of this all is that my body is not performing like it should be for my age...and they can't figure out why, it's upsetting. I didn't necessarily stay in bed yesterday but I'm in bed all day today so we'll see what happens on the 31st. That is my OTD.


----------



## oneof14

Why do you think your body is not performing like it should? You've had an empressive amount of embies. Does your RE think otherwise? Good luck on the 31st!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have had a lot of embies, but they're not of good quality. 

I just got a call from the nurse and she said they were able to freeze. She doesn't know the number yet but she will be able to find all of that out tomorrow. Even if it's just one I guess that's a good sign. She said if they weren't of good quality they wouldn't freeze them so ... I'm feeling good about that too. I guess these embies that we transferred do have a good chance if the others that were behind turned into good quality embryos! Good news today, I really needed that. 

Still though one, for my age and judging by all of my blood work my doctor said I shouldn't be having this hard a time getting "perfect" embryos.


----------



## oneof14

Good news on the frozen embies!!!

Did your OH ever do an DNA fragmentation test or the karyotype blood test. I know from my previous RE that I was not getting great quality embies either and he suggested both of these tests for us. Albeit, I am much older than you, but perhaps that might be tests you can take next, if need be. I do have a feeling you will not need it. The Third Time wil be the one!


----------



## ashknowsbest

He hasn't talked to us about that yet but IF this cycle fails, I will be asking him about those things. I also think we're taking a little bit of a break after this if it doesn't work to finish planning the wedding.


----------



## oneof14

Lets just say when you get your BFP on 5/31!! Take it easy during your 2ww and enjoy wedding planning!!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - As Patricia said, relax and take it easy during your 2ww! I didn't have as many embies or as great of quality either on any cycle, but my third was a charm and I have everything crossed it is for you too ;) And also enjoy planning your wedding!!!


----------



## septbride

My RE told us she'd rather have lots of imperfect embryos than a couple of perfect ones. She also said "imperfect embryos make babies!" So fingers crossed for you. Wedding planning will be fun after all this!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. One & Ash, I've got everything crossed for you!

I went to RE today to start BCP and they saw fluid in my pelvis. I just finished the "waiting" a month between IVF and my FET. Anyone ever have this? Doc wasn't there and they just sent me a text that he wants to scan me himself. I lost it this morning after the appt, I just feel like I'm holding things together by a thread and I can't handle another thing going wrong. :nope:

And: my ovaries look normal, back down to small and my lining looks normal. So no cysts or growths. I'm hoping that it's fluid leftover from when my ovaries were huge and my estrogen was 6,000. I'm hoping that it's just slowly, slowly being re-absorbed. However, I have no idea.


----------



## blessedlife

Just spoke to the RE office, doc wont speculate what the fluid is until he scans me himself. This is messing with my head!


----------



## L4hope

Blessed sorry you are running into a bump in the road. Hopefully it won't hold up things from moving forward. :hugs: No worries till your doc sees you tomorrow.


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks L4, I'm still waiting to hear when I go in for another scan. I'm comforted by the fact they're not rushing me in but that also means more time to worry!!! :dohh:


----------



## L4hope

Ugh I know...it's hard not to worry about everything. Ten deep breaths and find something that will help distract you :)


----------



## oneof14

Blessed, Im sorry you are going through this. With infertility its a waiting game, and for impatient people like myself, if seems like forever. Your RE is doing what's for you! Hang in there.

Lauren, how are you feeling?


----------



## L4hope

Hey Patricia. I'm feeling good all in all. The past couple weeks have gone by pretty fast so hoping that continues for the next two weeks hill anatomy scan! Depending on which book/app you look at, you are in the second tri!! Exciting!


----------



## oneof14

I can not believe you are 17 weeks already. I'm happy your feeling good. I've been wondering when I'm in my 2nd trimester, I keep thinking its 14 weeks. We still have told everyone, but I think by this weekend, we will.


----------



## septbride

Blessed, that's good that they aren't rushing you in. Fingers crossed you get more info tomorrow and can move forward. 

Lauren, soooo close to that scan! 

Patricia, you're so close to second tri, or you're in the second tri! :haha: Congrats!


----------



## L4hope

I know that. Feeling Patricia. I was afraid to share our news but we did with close friends and family at 13 weeks. Then at 16 I put an announcement on FB mostly because my darling mil kept posting stuff and tagging me and dh in it! :dohh: but you'll figure out when to take the plunge and then it will feel good!


----------



## michelle01

Blessed - Hang in there, hopefully it is nothing and you can start to move forward! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Blessed, have you seen the doc? How did you make out?

Patricia, did you share your news yet??

Michelle, Jess, whatthe...how are you ladies doing? 

Afm, not too much to report. Just trying to get through the last two weeks of my school year and then enjoy summer break! Might see if I can work a little through a temp agency to save some extra dough for maternity leave.


----------



## oneof14

Hey Lauren, we did not share the news of the sex yet. We are not sure if we want to. I can not wait for the next scan in 4 weeks. Seems like a lifetime away. I pray all is OK. How are you feeling?


----------



## L4hope

Oh I thought you were trying to decide to share the news that you were pregnant. I forget that those of you that had genetic testing could find out the sex early. Tough decision to make. You can always have a fun party to share the news. They make cakes now for it and have the middle pink or blue. As for the next scan I know it's so tough to wait four weeks after being used to being monitored so closely. Just have to try and keep busy and worry as little as possible. HARD to do I know...heck I still get nervous. I think it's only natural after all you've been through. But the reality is there is no reason to believe your little one isn't in there growing stronger every day!

I'm feeling good..starting to get a tiny bit of bumpage which is nice to see. I have two more weeks until my anatomy scan which I'm dying to have! Haven't seen the little tike since 9w5d. Other than that all is well. :)


----------



## septbride

Patricia, happy 13 weeks! 

Lauren, that's exciting that you're getting a bump! 

I'm doing well, thanks. Have my 20-week checkup tomorrow. Excited to be halfway there! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## michelle01

Happy 13 weeks Patricia :) Hope you are doing well!

Lauren - It is so nice to see a bump, just wait, you will wake up one morning and that tiny bump will be bigger then you imagined ;)

Jess - Yay for being half-way there! To me it feels like this second half is soooo slow :wacko: Maybe it is because the bigger I get the more I want to be at the end?? I try to remind myself that I should be happy, it took 3 rounds to get here and some women are still working towards their BFP. 

I am doing pretty good; good days and bad days. My next OB appt is on June 4, then I go every other week till 36 weeks, then once a week till countdown. I am going out of town this weekend for bowling; looking forward to getting away, but not sure how I am going to get through 9 games of bowling either.


----------



## oneof14

Lauren, we shared the news w/our family on mother's day and then friends just this passed weekend. I listen to the babys heartbeat everynight as my DH bought me a heart monitor so I guess that will keep me feeling better until my next scan. Cant wait for your next scan, exciting.

Michele, I cant believe you are still so active. I used to be prior to IVF, but I am so scared to go back to the gym. I know its fine if I do and probably better if I do, but Im still scared. 

Jess, wow 20 weeks already, that's great! I cant wait to hear how that scan goes.


----------



## michelle01

I decided I would keep doing what I have been doing :) However now the futher I get along, it is harder. After bowling this weekend, that is the end of that till next season and as for the gym, I plan to try tomorrow, but it may be my last attempt! And then I can also say good-bye to my friends there that I have made, at least until I can come back probably in November ;)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all. Turns out I have a hemorrhagic cyst on my left ovary. It developed during my "month off" but the doc says it was b/c of all the stimming the month before. The good news is that the treatment is bcp which I already started to prep for FET in July. Doc doesn't think it'll be delayed or anything. Bad news is no sex for a couple weeks...kinda put a damper on our anniversary celebration this weekend in our fancy Jacuzzi suite we got! :dohh:


----------



## Lucie73821

Blessed I'm glad that there is an easy fix but that does stink about no sex. 

Added another failure today. Beta for FET came back negative. Dh and I are devastated. We have no clue what we will do next.


----------



## septbride

Blessed, glad to hear the treatment is BCP, that keeps things simple. Sorry about your anniversary though. Boo. 

I'm so sorry, Lucie. The whole thing just isn't fair. Thinking of you.


----------



## blessedlife

Lucie, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## L4hope

Blessed that's great news you won't be delayed with your FET in July. Hope that cyst gets outta here quickly. Ugh that really sucks your on no sex orders over your anniversary. You can still "play" a little and have some fun! 

Lucie I'm so so sorry to hear your news. It's just so frustrating that it has to be so hard! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Blessed so happy to hear you won't be delayed. As far as your anniversary plans, I agree with Lauren wherein yo can play.

Lucie, I'm so sorry, I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Lucie, I am so sorry :hugs:

Blessed - That is great you don't have to delay this cycle and taking the bcp should help ;) The no sex does stink, but just chalk it up to another thing you have to sacrafice to get one step closer to your BFP ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm so, so sorry Lucie. You've been through so much. Do you have a follow up with your doctor soon or do you think you'll get a second opinion?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Lucy, so sorry to hear your news. It's so crappy:nope:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Just thought I'd see if any of your lovely ladies have any advice. I know some of you from previous threads and might have moved to the pregnancy threads but incase anyone is still checking this thread. 

Well just got results on wednesday to confirm that IVF #2 was a negative so will be back on the roller coaster ride of IVF once again. I've now had 2 fresh cycle and 1 FET and have no frosties from the lastest fresh cycle due to donating half of my eggs to research in exchange for a 4th funded cycle if required. 

I can see a few of you ladies got your BFP on your 3rd cycle and wondering if you have any advice on what to do to try and make it work this time. I always seems to respond well to meds get plenty of eggs and always make it to blastocyst stage it seems to be implantation where i have the problem. My lining gets to about 9mm on ovulation but has been at 7mm on transfer so not sure if that is the problem. 

Anyway before this post gets even longer I'm just wondering if anyone can give me any advice and hope that it could work next time :hugs: xx


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Sandy, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this again. I'm about to start an FET, it will be our third transfer. I'm doing acupuncture and we're using PIO instead of crinone but that's about it as far as different. My doc says our embryos look perfect and so does my lining so if this doesn't work, they'll do a endo biopsy to see if anything is missing there.

Does your doc have any suggestions?


----------



## Sandy83

Well i won't have my WTF appt for about 6 weeks. I know it's a long time away but it's how the clinic works and I normally get started straight after that appt. So never spoke to FS yet just wanting to see what other people have done as my FS have been the same as yours really happy with all my cycles and transfers so far and have said the only negative to the cycles are that i don't end up pregnant. So don't know whats going wrong 

I hope this FET is the cycle for you xx


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Sandy for what you are going through. It is so frustrating and not fair! With my 3rd cycle I did acupuncture and since I was a slow responder, my meds were increased. But I really feel the acu did the trick; I got more eggs and my lining was much better. With acu before my transfer he would put the needles in my tummy with a heat lamp over it, then day of transfer I went before and after and after transfer no more needles in the tummy area, but did put the heat lamp over it to help with implantation.

I hope you get some answers and this next one will be your lucky cycle ;)


----------



## oneof14

Sandy, I am sorry about your recent FET, IF sux! With my last cycle, besides changing I did not do any down-reg, I went straight to stimming on day 2. I think the fact that my recent clinic did not give me any info throughout the process and I didn't ask, had me more relaxed then the prior 2 cycles.

I hope you get some answers at your WTF appt.


----------



## L4hope

Oh Sandy I'm sorry you're in this position! :hugs: The only real difference in my successful cycle was I had an endometrial biopsy. I know there was a lot of debate about that in our other thread yesterday, but just because they can't explain why it works yet doesn't mean it doesn't. I hope your fs has a good plan for your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks L4, Yeah there was a bit of a debate but think i will still mention it to my FS and see what they say as I'm sure they will do whatever is best for me. :hugs: 

Do you ladies drink any herbal tea's if so which ones as on the inetrnet there seems to be loads of advice to either do or don't drink them like, Nettle tea & mint tea just don't know what is best xx


----------



## septbride

Hi Sandy! I'm so sorry your recent cycle didn't work. We can all relate to what you're feeling. I tend to think that third cycles are more successful because the doctors know your body by then and have hit on the protocol that is most likely to work for you. 

As you'll see from my sig, I had two failed cycles and a natural BFP, so I'm a bit different in terms of what finally worked, but I will say that I had an office endoscopy the week after my period in January (the month after my failed cycle) and then went on vacation and got pregnant. I don't know that there is any evidence that endoscopies can do anything (unlike endometrial biopsies, where there is some evidence of success), but it is the only thing that changed right before I got my BFP. I was also taking high doses of CoQ10 for several months and doing weekly acupuncture (still am), which may have helped. 

Wishing you a BFP very soon. 

xx


----------



## oneof14

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks L4, Yeah there was a bit of a debate but think i will still mention it to my FS and see what they say as I'm sure they will do whatever is best for me. :hugs:
> 
> Do you ladies drink any herbal tea's if so which ones as on the inetrnet there seems to be loads of advice to either do or don't drink them like, Nettle tea & mint tea just don't know what is best xx

I failed to mention that prior to my recent cycle, at the urging of my acupuncturist, I decided to take the herbal tea she prescribed. It was raw tea that I boiled every night and drank everyday. I did that 2 months prior to my cycle. She swears that's why it worked. I too had an endo biopsy, but that was because I did a co-culture program my clinic offered. Which is when they take a endo cells and bloods and use that as the solution for the embryo's after retrieval. Who is to say why the cycle was successful, but those are the things I changed.


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like some good things for you to try Sandy! I agree with what Jess said; the doctors know your body more by round 2 or 3, so they can adjust what is necessary. My FS told me that it does take multiple times for some women unfortunately. And those who fall pg on the first round, they are lucky! Keep us posted!!

Patricia - How are you feeling?


----------



## oneof14

Hey M, I am feeling good, cant complain. Cant wait for my anatomy scan next week. How are you doing?


----------



## michelle01

I am doing pretty good; just getting tired easily now and starting to slow down a little :haha: Do you know what your having already; cannot seemt to keep track anymore, sorry. Cannot wait to hear about your scan ;)


----------



## oneof14

Yes, we are having a girl :pink::cloud9:

Not too long for you now. I hope you have a nice, relaxing weekend.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks, you too ;) And that is what I thought, you knew you were having a girl! How exciting!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks for all the advice ladies and sure I'll have more questions at some point but good luck to you all in your pregnancies xx


----------



## L4hope

Hey Patricia how are things going?


----------



## septbride

I was wondering the same!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, I am doing good, I go for my 20 week anatomy scan on Thursday. I am super nervous as I don't think I've felt the baby move. I mean I THINK I feel something, but cant be sure. I just pray all is OK. I last went to the Dr. on 6/28 as I was feeling pressure and wanted to get that checked out. I also had a day of bad Braxton Hicks. It was tightening in my belly and got me really nervous, apparently, I was dehydrated and once I started drinking lots of water, I have not felt it since. Everyday is a worry, I cant wait until she is here in my arms, healthy! 

How are you ladies?


----------



## michelle01

Hi Patricia! Oh the BH; they are not fun!! Definitely drinking lots of water and laying on your left side helps. Happy 20 weeks! I cannot believe you are half-way there already. Have you picked out a name yet? I had a scare the day before fourth of July; woke up bleeding really bad. I ended up in the hospital for a week, but doing much better now. The doctor said yesterday they will plan around 37 weeks to deliver....so not much longer now. I am excited yet nervous ;)


----------



## oneof14

Michele, wow I am so sorry about the scare, but so so happy all is alright with your LO and OMG, 2 more weeks. So nerve-wracking and exciting at the same time. Are you home now? 

We have some names picked out, but nothing definitive yet. I think I need to see her face before we decide.


----------



## michelle01

It was definintely a scary few days of all the meds they gave me to stop the contractions. Finally they had to put me on a magnesuim drip which was just awful! But it did the trick because my contractions were 2-5 minutes apart after I got to the hospital. I am glad all is better now because it was too early for him to come. And yes, EEEEKKKK just 2 weeks, it is all becoming so much more real now. I mean, it is real feeling and seeing the growth, but realizing he will be here soon is another type of scary/exciting :)

I am home now; on modified bed rest, so I can do things, but not to any extreme and have been working from home since last Wednesday. I could have went on disability, but with my job there was no need for that. What is nice is DS is home with me while I work so I really have spent some quality time with him. He was so freaked out at first when I went to the hospital.

We haven't nailed down a name yet! Glad you have a few to choose from :)


----------



## septbride

Poor Tyler! Glad you guys get to spend some time together now that you're home. 

Patricia, that's so exciting about the 20-week u/s! My experience with feeling movement sounds similar to yours. I thought I was feeling her move but I wasn't sure. So I would say you probably are feeling movement and it just isn't easy to identify yet. Does it feel like fluttering? Mine started as flutters, then progressed to what I called the "fish flop" -- felt like a small fish wriggling around in there. Anyway, good luck with the scan!


----------



## oneof14

just got back from my 20 weeks scan and all looks good (thank God). I asked about the fact that I cant feel much movement and they didn't seem concerned, although last night and today I do feel some. 

Question, they want me back in a month for a growth scan, do any of you ladies have to get one of those? They said all is within range w/the baby, but considering my age and this was an IVF conception, they want to check for this at 24 & 28 weeks. I just wanted to know if this is common. 

I hope you ladies are doing well, especially the east coast ladies with this heat! Stay hydrated and cool!


----------



## michelle01

YAY for a great scan Patricia! I had a growth scan when they did my 20 week scan but I did go back at 24 weeks for an echo; said this was common for IVF patients. I didn't get any other growth scans until I ended up in the hospital at 33w5d, and at that point, he was 4 pounds 9 ounces. I wish they would have done more scans so enjoy them ;)


----------



## septbride

That's great that your scan went well! I haven't had one since 20 weeks.


----------



## oneof14

Thanks for your input ladies, I guess this is just common practice with my Drs. office. They said all was well with the growth. They want to see me in August and September then every two weeks thereafter. I guess its good to err on the side of caution. I am going to try not to let it concern me.

At my 16 week scan they told me I had placenta previa and they wanted to watch that, but today the placenta positioned to where it normally should be.


----------



## septbride

Sounds like we're on the same track with OB appointments, anyway...I've been going once a month and then I bump up to every two weeks starting at week 30. That's great that the placenta shifted.


----------



## michelle01

Glad your placenta shifted too! And that seems to be the common practice, going once a month, then start going every 2 weeks, then once a week. Have you taken any bump pictures ;)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. I've been gone for a while but it's nice to be back. I just did my first progesterone injection to prep for my FET on Thursday. It was a 2mL (2cc) butt injection and it didn't hurt going in but now it's pretty sore and quite red around the injection site.

Did any of you do progesterone injections? How much and for how long? Any tips? Were they all in the butt or can you mix it up w/ your thighs too??

thanks for the tips! :flower:


----------



## L4hope

Patricia glad to hear your lo is doing well. I wouldn't worry about the extra scans, just be excited to get to see her a few extra times. :) As long as everything continues to go normally I won't have any other ultrasounds besides my 20 week ultrasound. 

Blessed exciting you're getting close to your FET! I did progesterone in oil shots in the butt. They had to be all in the butt. It does get pretty sore, but I think your tush gets used to it after a week or so. I iced before and after which helped and sat on a heating pad a lot! I did it for 11 weeks total so it's doable. :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY for being so close Blessed! I never did the shots, just the suppositories. Good luck doing them!


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks ladies! This is the third FET but first time with PIO. I am amazed how sore my tush is. The pain begins about 5 hours after the injection and feels like my butt cheek was punched with a brass knuckle. 

It's good to hear that it may subside after the first week, we'll see. I put a super hot wet washcloth on it immediately afterwards and then a heating pad. That really helps prevent any swelling. Thanks for all the support! You ladies are really an inspiration to me!


----------



## septbride

Hi blessed! Yay for getting started with your FET. I didn't do PIO, but I like L4's suggestion of icing...that definitely helped me with the other shots. We're all rooting for you! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! :hugs:


----------



## oneof14

Blessed, so happy your FET is underway. I did do PIO and while the first few injections hurt like hell, I kind of got used to it. Even now occasionally, my cheeks feel sore. But icing cant hurt either. I have everything crossed this is it for you!


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you ladies! You guys are awesome and I really appreciate the support! :flower:


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Ladies. I know I'm the only one still trying to get knocked up on this thread but I love hearing about your success. I had my transfer today. the embryologist said one was a perfect, expanding blast another blast that she thought would begin expanding and another that was just so-so. FXd that one takes hold.


----------



## whattheiveff

Great news Blessed! You're not alone...I should start stims this weekend. Thinking of you!


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you Whatthe! What is your protocol going to be?


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm still hanging around too blessed. I will start stims the end of sept.


----------



## blessedlife

HI Lucie! So happy to hear from you, have you been doing anything fun until you start stimming? My DH & I took a vacation up to the mountains, it was soo needed!


----------



## L4hope

Blessed yay for being pupo!! Really hope this is your month girl!

Whatthe and Lucie cheering you on too ladies. :)


----------



## MoBaby

You are not alone! I am still here as well... I am PUPO and beta is Aug 2nd.. We transferred 2 blasts on day 6 (but RE considers day 5 I think)... I am 6dptransfer so hoping tomorrows HPT brings me happy news :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY Blessed!! Are you going to test early or wait till your beta?

Hi Lucie! How are you?

That is great for starting Whatthe ;)


----------



## MoBaby

So blessed you put in 3? Congrats on pupo!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Mo, I have everything crossed that you got your BFP today!!! Please let us know!

I did put back three, at my age it's what my RE recommends just to hope for one!!!

Thanks Michelle, I am definitely testing early this time. The other times I waited until my beta and I just don't want to build up so much for that moment. This time I want to be prepared.


----------



## septbride

Blessed, that's fantastic that you had a good transfer and put back three. And one was an expanding blast, great! Fingers crossed that it's your turn now. 

Whatthe, hi! I've been wondering how you're doing. So pleased to hear you're starting stims this weekend...we're here for you.

Mo, congrats on being PUPO and so close to testing!

Lucie, great that you're getting ready to start again.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hoping you get a positive HPT today MO! Good luck!

Blessed - I'm doing EPP again, same as last cycle since I got the highest # of eggs and 2 blasts out of it. Not very confident it will work, so I've already chosed a donor for the next cycle!


----------



## Lucie73821

My dh and I took a month long trip to Michigan and Wisconsin to visit our families. Weare just enjoying the last few days of our summer break, as we start back at school on Monday. 

Good luck today Mo! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you Septbride, how are you feeling?

Whatthe, I also have a plan for the three blasts still frozen. I think when you've had several disappointments you can't help but think about future options. Maybe this will be both our times!!!

Lucie, that sounds like a wonderful vacation.


----------



## septbride

Hi blessed, I'm doing fine, thanks for asking! Hoping for the best as you guys move forward on this journey.


----------



## MoBaby

I had my beta!! 11dpt of 2 blasts and it's 691!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## septbride

Oh Mo, that is wonderful news!! I didn't want to ask until you updated. So pleased for you! Do you have your next beta on Thursday?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes Thursday and I'll find out about my u/s :) which I probably have to wait 3 wks.


----------



## L4hope

Great news Mells! Congrats!!!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, congrats, that's an awesome beta!!! 

Whatthe, I'm thinking of you.

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Blessed how are you doing??


----------



## L4hope

Oops I messed up my post earlier. Great news Mo, congrats!!! I think you have a strong little one growing in there. :)


----------



## michelle01

So excited for you Mo ;)

Happy 22 weeks Patricia ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!

I just got back from my dr appt; had an NST and scan for my fluid. The pain I am feeling when I walk is because he has really dropped; I am 80% effaced, a fingertip dilated. I lost a pound in weight since last week which I didn&#8217;t expect and I am measuring at 34 weeks, not 38 which is why I am sooo uncomfortable. I just wish I knew how much he weighed at this point; I assume he cannot be that big if I am measuring at 34 weeks?? When they did the growth scan at the hospital at 33.5 weeks he weighed 4.9 pounds. They also did a scan and my fluid dropped to 7.9 from 11 last week. Just 10 more days or less now :)


----------



## blessedlife

Mo, what a fantastic beta! I'm so excited for you! Huge congratulations and I can't wait to hear how many you got in there! ;)
:dance:

I'm struggling with how much pain my PIO injections have caused. I, literally, can hardly walk or sit. I saw the doc on Mon and he started me on 3 oral progesterone pills a day & Endometrin (vaginal suppository pill) 3 times a day. With these on board he said I could do the injections every other night. I'm very happy about that but can't imagine that I got pregnant while in so much pain. My OTD is Sat and I'll test Friday to prepare myself. 

Michelle, did they say if you have to go in to monitor your fluid levels more frequently?


----------



## michelle01

That is great Blessed not having to do the shots every other night. I never did them so I couldn't even imagine how much they hurt. Will you be doing endometrium for some time? If so, I have a box I can send you, if you want it?

I have been getting my fluid checked weekly since I left the hospital. I was admitted at 33.5 weeks and spent 7 days there. When I went in my fluid was 6.9 or something, then dropped to 5.7, when I left the hospital it went up and as of last week it was 11. Not sure why it went down because I haven't seen/felt any leaking. However normal is 8 and above and they don't really start to worry unless it goes under 5.


----------



## MoBaby

Blessed sorry about the pio :( I'm only on Crinone since it was a natural fet but I did pio before and ouch! I added 1 dose of endometrin at night just for a little extra. I really hate vaginal progesterone!


----------



## L4hope

Lets face it, progesterone sucks no matter what form it comes in. I could never decide which I hated worse...sore tush or messy hoo ha!! :haha:

As with everything unpleasant in this process, I'm sure we'd all do it a million times over to get that precious forever bfp!!


----------



## blessedlife

Michelle, I get to do the shots every other night rather than every night. Thank you so much for the offer of endometrium. I find out Sat if this even worked so I'll know I I need more then. I'm so glad to hear everything is fine even if your fluid level did go down, it's still in the normal range. 

Okay, so I'm doing an HPT tomorrow and was wondering if I should use FMU or wait until I get home from work? It'll be the first time I'll test early but I can't handle the buildup again.


----------



## MoBaby

I would use FMU and not drink anything a couple hours before bed. I would usually wake to pee around 330 then when I got up for real at 630 use that pee.


----------



## blessedlife

L4hope said:


> Lets face it, progesterone sucks no matter what form it comes in. I could never decide which I hated worse...sore tush or messy hoo ha!! :haha:

Lol, now I've got both!! Hopefully, now the tush will just be sore and not debilitating!!!


----------



## septbride

Blessed, so sorry you're dealing with sore tush on top of everything else...great that you don't have to do the shots every night, at least. I assume you're trying ice and heat? I wonder if warm baths with epsom salts might help too. I wouldn't worry about the PIO pain interfering with implantation. Keeping fingers crossed for your HPT tomorrow! FMU is probably best. 

Michelle, just a few more days! Hang in there! 

Patricia, how are you feeling? Happy 22 weeks! 

All fine here...I'm 29 weeks today and have cankles. :haha:


----------



## gretarose

Hi Septbride, it's me!
Thought I'd crash on your thread as it would be nice to stay more in touch and I'm hoping I can catch some of the lovely lucky babydust vibes on here!!
Boy do I really need some luck right now!
Just had my ICSI cycle cancelled on Sunday and am so gutted...:cry: poor response so didn't even make it to ec.
Hoping you and your bump are well.
Hello to everyone else on here. I hope I can join? x




septbride said:



> Blessed, so sorry you're dealing with sore tush on top of everything else...great that you don't have to do the shots every night, at least. I assume you're trying ice and heat? I wonder if warm baths with epsom salts might help too. I wouldn't worry about the PIO pain interfering with implantation. Keeping fingers crossed for your HPT tomorrow! FMU is probably best.
> 
> Michelle, just a few more days! Hang in there!
> 
> Patricia, how are you feeling? Happy 22 weeks!
> 
> All fine here...I'm 29 weeks today and have cankles. :haha:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, 

Sept. I am feeling good thanks, I go back on Friday, just for a cervical check. Last time I was there, I felt my cervix was short, the dr didn't seem too concerned and said come back in 2 weeks if I am so concerned. I am praying I am worrying for no reason. How are you feeling? 

Whatthe, thinking about you and I hope all is going great with the cycle.

Michele, any day now, and I am sorry you are so uncomfortable.

Greta, welcome, I had my 1st IVF cycle cancelled because it was just not the right protocol for me. They ended up cancelling me after 13 days of meds, and converted into an IUI. Did you have your WTF appt with your Dr.? I would ask him if he can perhaps suggest a protocol that right for you. I know exactly how you are feeling and all I can say is please don't give up, it will work for you!


----------



## gretarose

Thanks so much oneof14, and congratulations, its so good to hear you got your BFP in the end. 
Waiting on my follow up appointment but yes I am hoping its just a case of switching the protocol. We didn't get the option of doing IUI because of sperm issues.
Its so hard isnt it?! Determined not to give up hope though x




oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sept. I am feeling good thanks, I go back on Friday, just for a cervical check. Last time I was there, I felt my cervix was short, the dr didn't seem too concerned and said come back in 2 weeks if I am so concerned. I am praying I am worrying for no reason. How are you feeling?
> 
> Whatthe, thinking about you and I hope all is going great with the cycle.
> 
> Michele, any day now, and I am sorry you are so uncomfortable.
> 
> Greta, welcome, I had my 1st IVF cycle cancelled because it was just not the right protocol for me. They ended up cancelling me after 13 days of meds, and converted into an IUI. Did you have your WTF appt with your Dr.? I would ask him if he can perhaps suggest a protocol that right for you. I know exactly how you are feeling and all I can say is please don't give up, it will work for you!


----------



## oneof14

Good, don't give up, unfortunately with everything in life persistence is everything. Infertility is so hard on you financially, physically and emotionally not to mention what it does to a marriage.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Septbride, thanks for the PMA, I don't have any right now. I'm just so upset that an FET gives the opportunity to set up a perfect scenario for transfer and I feel mine's been wrecked. I'm also terrified of getting a BFN and might not test tomorrow. 

I'm very happy to hear that you are doing good, despite the darn cankles! Hope you're able to put your feet up & relax a bit more.. :flower:


Welcome Gretarose! My second IVF got cancelled after I had done all the injections. I'm sorry, it really sucks! We got 19 eggs the third time around so don't lose hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Didn't test today, too chicken!!! :shy:

Anyone have some stories of getting your BFPs when you really thought you were down & out? I'd really appreciate some. :)

MoBaby, is today your second beta? I hope it's awesome!!!


----------



## oneof14

Blessed, I started spotting the day before my OTD and I was devastated thinking I was down and out, told my DH we have to start thinking about our next plan of action and was not expecting a BFP at all. Low and behold, my beta came back at 209! 

You are not out, hang in there. When is your beta?


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you so much Oneof14! That's so nice to hear. My beta is Sat at 9 am.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome greta! Definitely don't give up; I was always a poor responder and even with my second IVF cycle, only 2 of our eggies made it to ET and they were awful quality. It took 3 cycles for us and we started thinking it would never work. Hang in there :hugs:

Blessed - I really didn't expect our third cycle to work, especially after 2 that didn't. I didn't have a lot of symptoms and felt discouraged through the entire cycle; and it gave us our BFP! Maybe test Saturday before your beta?

Patricia - Hope things get better with your cervix; however if your dr isn't too concerned, it probably isn't going to cause issues. I know it is hard not to worry, so hopoefully things go well tomorrow.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome Greta! Sorry you had to go through the disappointment of a canceled cycle. We've all been through the struggle of multiple ivf cycles. Just keep the faith and keep pushing on! :hugs:

Patricia it seems sometimes there's always something to worry us. It's a good sign that your dr isn't worried. But always good to get things checked out to be sure. Hope to hear you are relieved soon! 

Blessed its so hard getting through the torturous tww without letting our minds play tricks on us. I honestly was so convinced my cycle didn't work. I cried and was telling dh that we we were looking at another fresh cycle. I was cramping too and for sure AF was on her way. Decided not to poas and couldn't believe when they called me with a positive beta. It really can happen. It's so hard wanting it so badly and being afraid of another failure. Fingers crossed this is it for you!!

Jess sorry to hear about your cankles! My feet are fine, but my hands are starting to swell. Even though I already drink a lot of water, I'm trying to add more and it seems to be helping some. 

Michelle your baby's gonna be here so soon!! Can't wait! :)

Whatthe hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Greta, welcome to the thread, glad you've found us here! I'm SO sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled...that is just too much to take, especially with your first cycle. It is a terrible feeling. Gutted is the right word. How many follicles did you end up getting? As the others have said, please don't take this as an indication that you won't have success. It often seems to take a little while for the doctors to find the right drug cocktail for your body. As you know, you and I have very similar diagnoses, and it seems to be an extra stubborn set of issues to crack, but that doesn't mean it won't work for you! As my RE said, it's the persistent patients who have success. 

Oneof, I understand the worry, and agree with Michelle and Lauren that it sounds good that the doctor isn't too concerned. Do you recall the cervical mm measurement? 

Mo, looking forward to hearing about your second beta!

Blessed, testing is so scary. Wishing you lots of luck. I truly do know how hard it is to stay positive...PMA or not, it WILL work out one of these times!

Michelle, hoping you're not too uncomfortable as you cross the finish line. 

Lauren, glad the water is helping. I'm guzzling a ton, but then I have to pee every 10 minutes!


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you L4hope! That's why I love this thread, everyone truly understands what this is like. I appreciate each and every one I you!


----------



## MoBaby

Blessed I stopped testing after I got 2-3 on digi at 8dpt b/c i was scared it would go away so I feel you for not testing.

Had my repeat beta: 691 48 hrs ago and today 2540! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Wow beta Mo!!! Guess that sounds like twinsies huh?! Bet you're over the moon right now!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm pretty happy! I dont know about the whole twin thing b/c last pregnancy my beta time doubled in like 18.5 hrs and it was a singleton.. Who knows though. Will find out on Aug 21st at 8am!!


----------



## blessedlife

Mo, I'm so happy for you. That's a wonderful beta. :happydance:


----------



## septbride

Wonderful news, Mo! You've earned it! :dance:


----------



## blessedlife

Well, tomorrow is the new OTD due to my major meltdown tonight. There are now firm, swollen, hot, red, painful nodules under the majority of each butt cheek. I text my RE to say I had to have someone look at it and tell me this is okay and where I could actually place another shot tomorrow. Or I could wait until Sat for my original appt if I could skip tomorrow's injection. I am in so much pain that I can't reach down to put socks or pants on, DH has to help.

They said to come in tomorrow for my beta just a day early. I'll be 8dp5dt. 

I just lost it tonight. I've been crying and crying. We planned for this for so long, I was on extra Lupron shots during our vacation so we could time it right. Now I feel it's so messed up and I feel like it's my fault. Oh well, it'll be done tomorrow. DH gets so nervous when I cry he's actually coming with me tomorrow for a 7 am appt!


----------



## MoBaby

Blesses gl today. I'm am soo sorry about the injection pains :( it sounds like you are allergic to them with that many side effects. I hope they can find an alternative.


----------



## L4hope

Blessed, I was thinking the same as Mo, maybe you're experiencing an allergy to the shot. I was on the long Lupron cycle for both of my fresh cycles. It shouldn't hurt at all to have been on it longer. My one cycle had me on it longer than the other for timing purposes. Glad your doctor brought you in a day sooner and first thing! You'll have your news soon. Hoping its good for you! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

They can make the pio in different oils as well.. I know there is a sesame oil based one and some other one. Maybe they can switch


----------



## blessedlife

BFN


----------



## MoBaby

Oh blessed :( i am sooo very sorry! There are no words.


----------



## L4hope

So so sorry Blessed! :hug:


----------



## Prissypeachcb

Bump


----------



## Bluebell bun

Blessed, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you xx


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks guys, can't say it was a surprise. We have 3 frosties left and will wait until winter or even next spring. My RE wants to do an endometrial biopsy to make sure all is okay but that will wait too. 

I really appreciate everyone's support and wish everyone safe, happy & healthy babies.


----------



## oneof14

Blessed so sorry :hugs:.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Blessed; I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry Blessed.


----------



## gretarose

Thankyou ladies for the lovely welcome :hugs:, it's made me feel better.

Hi Septbride hunny, in answer to your question...I ended up with 7 follies but only one big enough and it got to 25mm so they wouldn't allow ec. I was stimming for 16 days. I was gutted beyond belief but have had a few days away in the countryside and am definitely feeling stronger. Yes, I remembered we have had similar diagnoses, and I am ready to hear how my next cycle will be changed, I just think I may have to wait a while to see the consultant as its the NHS. Its tough being patient when it means the world to find out as soon as possible. 
I'm going to take some time to read this amazing thread so I know everyone and their stories.

Blessed just wanted to say sorry for your news, hope you are doing ok, and take it really easy :hugs:




septbride said:


> Greta, welcome to the thread, glad you've found us here! I'm SO sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled...that is just too much to take, especially with your first cycle. It is a terrible feeling. Gutted is the right word. How many follicles did you end up getting? As the others have said, please don't take this as an indication that you won't have success. It often seems to take a little while for the doctors to find the right drug cocktail for your body. As you know, you and I have very similar diagnoses, and it seems to be an extra stubborn set of issues to crack, but that doesn't mean it won't work for you! As my RE said, it's the persistent patients who have success.
> 
> Oneof, I understand the worry, and agree with Michelle and Lauren that it sounds good that the doctor isn't too concerned. Do you recall the cervical mm measurement?
> 
> Mo, looking forward to hearing about your second beta!
> 
> Blessed, testing is so scary. Wishing you lots of luck. I truly do know how hard it is to stay positive...PMA or not, it WILL work out one of these times!
> 
> Michelle, hoping you're not too uncomfortable as you cross the finish line.
> 
> Lauren, glad the water is helping. I'm guzzling a ton, but then I have to pee every 10 minutes!


----------



## septbride

Blessed, I'm incredibly sorry to hear this news. Please take care of yourself during this raw time. Can you take a few days away to clear your head? Bubble baths, wine, whatever makes you feel better. It's just sh*tty. 

Greta, so sorry for your disappointment. What a way to start out. It sounds to like you can definitely grow the needed number of follies, but that they didn't start you on high enough doses. I bet next time they'll really juice you, and you'll get somewhere. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

xoxo


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Septbride, yeah I'm hoping the fact that I had at least some follicles growing, albeit small, that with the right amended drug dose for me (I'm also over 6ft!) then we will have a collection worthy of egg collection! [-o&lt;

How are you doing? Just a couple more months now? You must be so excited! :happydance:

Hope all the other ladies on here doing well and keeping the faith xxx



septbride said:


> Blessed, I'm incredibly sorry to hear this news. Please take care of yourself during this raw time. Can you take a few days away to clear your head? Bubble baths, wine, whatever makes you feel better. It's just sh*tty.
> 
> Greta, so sorry for your disappointment. What a way to start out. It sounds to like you can definitely grow the needed number of follies, but that they didn't start you on high enough doses. I bet next time they'll really juice you, and you'll get somewhere.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> xoxo


----------



## gretarose

Hi just me again! I was wondering whether I could get some advice regarding my figures...:shrug:
I am still trying to educate myself as to what everything means and what levels are classed as low or high etc. It really is like learning a new language!
So ladies just wondered what you thought of mine- (I'm 38, 39 next month)
AMH 8.24
FSH 7.0 
AFC 8
Am I right in thinking that my FSH is the one to watch? Because it is low? Or are they all on the low side. They have told me I have diminished ovarian reserve.
And is there anything I can do/diet/supplements I can take to improve it on the run up to cycle no 2? I have tried acupuncture and taking folic acid etc...
Confused :wacko:
Any advice would be greatly appreciated xxx




gretarose said:


> Thanks Septbride, yeah I'm hoping the fact that I had at least some follicles growing, albeit small, that with the right amended drug dose for me (I'm also over 6ft!) then we will have a collection worthy of egg collection! [-o&lt;
> 
> How are you doing? Just a couple more months now? You must be so excited! :happydance:
> 
> Hope all the other ladies on here doing well and keeping the faith xxx
> 
> 
> 
> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Blessed, I'm incredibly sorry to hear this news. Please take care of yourself during this raw time. Can you take a few days away to clear your head? Bubble baths, wine, whatever makes you feel better. It's just sh*tty.
> 
> Greta, so sorry for your disappointment. What a way to start out. It sounds to like you can definitely grow the needed number of follies, but that they didn't start you on high enough doses. I bet next time they'll really juice you, and you'll get somewhere.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...


----------



## septbride

Hi greta, 

We use a different scale for AMH in the US, and I'm not sure how to convert. Essentially, you want your AMH to be high (but not too high, bc that suggests PCOS), and your FSH to be low. Mine was 9 something before I conceived, which was "borderline high." So 7 is in the normal range. This is a very good thing. Your AFC is way better than mine was -- I think your count is considered on the low side but not so bad. 

As for supplements: CoQ10, L-Arginine, green tea extract, wheatgrass, and Omega-3s. I still take some of these. DHEA is another one that is considered helpful. I never took it, but it might be worth looking into. 

You're going to get this!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Greta I think the fsh is okay but the amh is low. This is why try say you have diminished ovarian reserve. But you have 8 Amtrak follicles so I think the right combo of meds and doses and you will have some to retrieve. Are they putting you on another protocol for the 2nd try like microdose flare or antagonist? I would ask your re about supplements because some can be counter intuitive. Ask about dhea also.


----------



## gretarose

Thankyou so much for the tips ladies xxx:thumbup:




MoBaby said:


> Hi Greta I think the fsh is okay but the amh is low. This is why try say you have diminished ovarian reserve. But you have 8 Amtrak follicles so I think the right combo of meds and doses and you will have some to retrieve. Are they putting you on another protocol for the 2nd try like microdose flare or antagonist? I would ask your re about supplements because some can be counter intuitive. Ask about dhea also.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi All,

I am new to this board however not to IVF. Yesterday I just got the results to my 4th IVF which was a big fat BFN. Only 3 eggs were retrieved expected due to Laparoscopy and DOR only one fertilised however arrested on day 2. That has never happened to me before!

Devastated, I wailed like a baby all through the day. Feeling totally lost now. Egg quality wasn't solved through removing the endo. I really feel that God is not on my side. My new RE said we should give it one my shot before considering donor eggs. Here in Australia though donor eggs are hard to come by not considering the emotional affects where you have to meet the biological mother to be and make sure your kid knows who they are seriously ?? 

Anyone had any luck improving egg quality ? Has anyone tried EPP Before and did it help ?


----------



## oneof14

Unlucky41,- I'm sorry for what you have been through.

I'm not sure if its proven to improve egg quality, but I did acupuncture through-out all my IVF's and also, when I was in between cycles I drank herbs prescribed by my acupuncturist, they were raw herbs to which I boiled strained and drank, it wasn't the best tasting tea, but my acupuncturists believes that is the reason why I got pregnant with my 3rd IVF.

My first IVF I did the EPP and it didn't work for me in that I did respond, however my follicle sizes were all over the place and they ended up converting to an IUI. The EPP has helped with many woman w/DOR.


----------



## septbride

Hi Unlucky, very sorry you're dealing with this. I have DOR as well, and I also did acupuncture and took lots of supplements. I listed them out in my message to Gretarose, just above. I'm not sure what worked, ultimately, but it just seems to take longer for women with DOR to catch a viable egg. It doesn't mean you won't get there!

Oneof, hi there! How are you feeling?


----------



## oneof14

Hey Jess, I'm feeling good, thanks and you? I can not believe you are 31 weeks along!! So exciting.. I was reading your journal and meant to comment on the the doula at home. I have to do some research because I'm totally interested.


----------



## Unlucky41

septbride said:


> Hi Unlucky, very sorry you're dealing with this. I have DOR as well, and I also did acupuncture and took lots of supplements. I listed them out in my message to Gretarose, just above. I'm not sure what worked, ultimately, but it just seems to take longer for women with DOR to catch a viable egg. It doesn't mean you won't get there!
> 
> Oneof, hi there! How are you feeling?

Hi Septbride, 

Thanks for the encouragement -this will be out 5th cycle and my doctor said if there is no significant improvement than I should quit and use donor eggs. I did try acupuncture for my 2nd and third cycle but no difference was made. I even try naturally for a little while just taking herbs for about 4 months no job. I feel like our journey is coming to an end I fee like I am 45 but I am only 33.
We going to try saizen again this cycle. Hopefully we get success but guarding my expectations!

Congrats on your pregnancy though !!!:happydance:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi guys, 
Hope you don't mind me joining in. Had one failed stressful cycle of ivf, only got 4 follicles and 3 eggs. 2 fertilised and got popped back, something implanted cos had hcg in my system but then stopped. That was the end of July, keep hoping I'm going to stop wanting this so much. The whole process was just a nightmare with them wanting to cancel at every step. Got our follow up appt sept 9th and booked a holiday autumn time.
Swing between wanting to start straight after holiday to the new year.... Just feel all over the place emotionally. Left work and cried today. Just keep thinking it may never happen (low amh) Just so fed up :cry:


----------



## Unlucky41

Silversurfer said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope you don't mind me joining in. Had one failed stressful cycle of ivf, only got 4 follicles and 3 eggs. 2 fertilised and got popped back, something implanted cos had hcg in my system but then stopped. That was the end of July, keep hoping I'm going to stop wanting this so much. The whole process was just a nightmare with them wanting to cancel at every step. Got our follow up appt sept 9th and booked a holiday autumn time.
> Swing between wanting to start straight after holiday to the new year.... Just feel all over the place emotionally. Left work and cried today. Just keep thinking it may never happen (low amh) Just so fed up :cry:

:hugs: Silversurfer totally know how you feel. I just had my 4th failed ivf cycle and last week we had our meeting with the RE. I was so upset and angry especially when he said have you considered Donor eggs. Basically he said he will try one LAST time and if this doesn't work it is onto Donor eggs. I am so crushed as he only give this cycle 16% chance. My last cycle was a complete failure. 3 eggs 2 matured one fertilised but arrested on day 2 hence no transfer.

How many times have you tried Silversurfer ? Make sure they keep trying something different!


----------



## michelle01

Welcome silver! Having to do through this process multiple times is just not fair! Make sure to ask lots of questions at your follow-up and have them try something different for your next go around! This can work; it took me three times before I had my little miracle a couple weeks ago ! :hugs: to you!

Unlucky- bug :hugs: to you! When do you start your next go around?

Happy 26 weeks Patricia! Hope everything is going good with you :)


----------



## Silversurfer

Thanks ladies, only done one cycle. Can't imagine how four cycles would feel Hun. Got appt sept 9th and just worried they will say not worth trying again, or suggest exactly the same process again no changes. 2013 has sucked so far x


----------



## michelle01

Silver - I can't imagine them saying not try again. One of the nurses at my clinic said to me once that they sometimes have to do multiple cycles because everyone reacts differently...so they have to do more then one cycle to figure things out. Have you considered acupuncture? That is the one thing I didmdifferent with the cycle that worked for me.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi ladies. So...

Aug. 2nd: BFN
Aug. 9th: AF
Now....Still waiting for AF. I'm 3 weeks, 5 days late, pg test on Mon was neg.

I understand that after an FET, it could take a bit for my cycle to reset but this was my third FET, and I have had one fresh transfer. Never had this prob before. (not that it can't be a new issue.) The latest I've ever been was 5 days late.

The only change I made was I stopped eating gluten Aug. 4th. By chance, a doctor was discussing celiac disease (in kids) but going over the different symptoms and he mentioned a few reports of the only symptom the woman had was infertility, the relationship between the two is unknown. I thought it made sense b/c sometimes people can develop a rash with antibodies in the skin. So maybe the antibodies can also be deposited in the uterus lining. (Did a bit of research on my own.)

Since the next step was to biopsy my endometrial lining b/c they couldn't figure out why the "perfect" embryos weren't implanting, I decided to just stop eating gluten on my own. I instantly felt better and was FAR LESS gassy. (I'm actually embarrassed now knowing that it wasn't just the way I am.) So I'll stay gluten-free no matter what. :blush:

I'm upset b/c when I finally called my RE office, they just wanted to give me meds to start my period - without seeing me or drawing a beta. Just assuming I couldn't possibly be pg. I just thinks that's a bit irresponsible.

Another thing is that my mother kept testing negative for 3 months when she was pg with my bro.

I have absolutely no symptoms of either AF or being pg. I actually feel great so I will just wait for AF to come, I'll take a hpt once a week, just to monitor. I'm finally off all drugs and feel like myself again, just w/o a cycle! :dohh: 

Just had to get this out. I haven't told anyone b/c I'm so sick of dealing with this, I had thought I was going to just take a long needed breather from TTC and now I can't help but hope, hope, hope that (despite the bfn) that I'm pg.

I know many of you have already delivered or are close to, and hope all is healthy and going well. Thanks for reading!


----------



## septbride

Hi blessed, 

Very interesting...was Monday's test an HPT or a beta?


----------



## MoBaby

hey blessed!! sorry af isnt coming :( can you call back and ask for a beta? or maybe see your pcp or regular ob? they should draw a beta and progesterone level to see if you have ovulated before sticking you on meds. that is what my re clinic would do.


----------



## blessedlife

septbride said:


> Hi blessed,
> 
> Very interesting...was Monday's test an HPT or a beta?




MoBaby said:


> hey blessed!! sorry af isnt coming :( can you call back and ask for a beta? or maybe see your pcp or regular ob? they should draw a beta and progesterone level to see if you have ovulated before sticking you on meds. that is what my re clinic would do.

Hi guys!

Septbride, it was an HPT. How are you? I actually thought of your story when I skipped my period after an FET. :) 

MoBaby, it is so great to see you pg! I'm so very happy for you. How are you feeling? They should have absolutely needed to see me before prescribing a drug. I'll call my RE (I actually don't even have a regular OB) at some point. 

Thanks for getting back to me guys. I know this could be totally benign but it is just so unlike me!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm feeling okay. Been having usual naseau. Today I felt like I was going to pass out whe. I got to work. I think my blood sugar dropped so I drank some juice and ate a bevel real quick. Hopefully that goes away soon. 2nd tri comes with new symptoms :)


----------



## septbride

Blessed, I agree with mo...ask for a beta/progesterone check. It could be the meds throwing your cycle off, but I really truly hope you have the same experience I had. All fine here, thanks -- ready for baby. :) 

Congrats on second tri, mobaby!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks stepbride :) I feel like its a huge milestone. I think this baby is going to be just fine. I didn't update after my last appt. I'm delivering at 36 wks via section due to my previous surgeries. So I only have about 22.5-23 weeks left. 

You are so close to delivering sept bride! Any contractions?


----------



## septbride

Such a relief to get to that second tri! 

I've had a few contractions, but nothing at all regular or strong. Just playing the waiting game now!


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry blessed. I would certainly get a beta done!!


----------



## L4hope

Patricia how's it going? You're in the home stretch now!

Blessed how are you doing?


----------



## oneof14

Hey Lauren, how is your lil man doing? he is so freakin adorable!!! Yes, getting close and so nervous for delivery. Tomorrow is my last day of work before my maternity leave. How does it feel to be a mommy?


----------



## L4hope

Hi Patricia! Glad things are going well. I'm sure at this point it does get a little nerve wracking thinking about how labor and delivery will go. I didn't have the chance to start worrying about it. It just got thrown at me with no choice. No matter how it goes vaginal, csection, induced or not...once you're holding your sweet miracle you won't care how you got there. Even thinking about that "prize" at the end helps during. Don't forget to update and let me know! Either this thread or my journal or FB if you're not on here as much. 
Excited to hear your news!!

I'm thoroughly enjoying motherhood. Despite being sleep deprived, rarely getting out of my nursing pjs, lucky to shower every other day, struggling to keep up with housework....I just snuggle my baby boy and everything else doesn't matter. I know this newborn phase will be gone before I know it and all the other stuff just doesn't matter.


----------



## oneof14

I will definitely keep you updated! And I know the prize at the end will be worth it totally, especially the road we all took to get there!

You totally just described to me what I believe new motherhood to be, thank you for being so candid. I cant wait!!!


----------



## L4hope

You got it girl! And we're strong women after going through all of this so you will do great in L&D!! 

Yep theres definitely the good bad and ugly here in the begining. You're going to love every minute of it. Def why I post just pics of my lo without me in them! :haha:


----------



## oneof14

Hey Ladies, we had our precious baby girl on Thanksgiving day! Avery Brooke entered our world just in time for turkey! She is everything I hoped and prayed for. The labor was long, but so worth it! I thank God for this beautiful miracle and for my wonderful husband!


----------



## MoBaby

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Wonderful news Patricia thanks for letting us know! Congratulations!!! What a perfect Thanksgiving gift!


----------



## septbride

oneof14 said:


> Hey Ladies, we had our precious baby girl on Thanksgiving day! Avery Brooke entered our world just in time for turkey! She is everything I hoped and prayed for. The labor was long, but so worth it! I thank God for this beautiful miracle and for my wonderful husband!

Congratulations, Patricia!! Avery Brooke is beautiful. I hope you're enjoying every second. We're having an amazing time with our lovely LO -- can't believe she's almost 4 months old already! 

xoxo


----------

